# The Nations Cup Returns! Wales Crowned Champions!



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*The CHB Nations Cup Returns:*

*Final Standings*

*Wales* - *234pts*

*Bangladesh* - *205pts*

*Mexico* - *179pts*

*Ireland* - *144pts*

Each Side will have a Captain & Vice Captain

Each week I will select fights from around the world for each team to correctly pick winners with bonus points for correct outcomes. 
Captains will select a poster in there side for each fight to predict winner/outcome. Posters can only play in one fight per week.

*Points:*

Correct Winner: 1pt
Correct Method of Victory (TKO/PTS): 3pts

I may also ask you to predict Over/Under and amount of rounds in a fight. With this I am speaking in terms of completed rounds. For example if I ask you to predict Over/Under 6.5 rounds, this means "Will there be more or less than 6 completed rounds in the bout?" If the 7th round starts, the Over wins, otherwise the under wins. Correct picks on this are worth 3pts.

Now this is where it gets good...

*Challenges (Sponsored by jpab19):*

Team Captains can choose to challenge an opposing team on as many of their picks as they want.

Teams can only take part in 1 challenge per week.

5 points for winning a challenge.

If you choose to duck a challenge you may face vile taunts from other sides. Captains will be under intense pressure!



Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Frankie Gavin vs Denton Vassell - @GazOC / Gavin PTS - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vano-irons - Frankie Gavin Decision - *1pt*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Frankie Gavin vs Denton Vassell - markyboy86 - Gavin decision - *1pt*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Gavin Decision - Noonaldinho - *1pt*
> 
> ...


*See the week-by-week results here: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?4343-The-Nations-Cup-Returns-Results*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Post.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Team Wales captain reporting for duty. It's all biznaz this season.

Who will join me? @GazOC @chatty @Roe @Boxed Ears @Flea Man @SimonTemplar @WelshDevilRob @Grant

Any newcomers are welcome, just let me know.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I need you to pick your finest men.












You should add another team.

It can be '*** Nation' and involve @Chacal and @hook.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Team Wales captain reporting for duty. It's all biznaz this season.
> 
> Who will join me? @GazOC @chatty @Roe @Boxed Ears @Flea Man @SimonTemplar @WelshDevilRob @Grant
> 
> Any newcomers are welcome, just let me know.


Wales? SERIOUSLY?

Newcomers joining Wales, OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooh LOL


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a free agent as of now. The highest bidder gets me. My CV:

A win over JFT in the H2H prediction league.
Was robbed against PED cheat Gilfoid in the H2H prediction league. 
I'm a good team player.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm a free agent as of now. The highest bidder gets me. My CV:
> 
> A win over JFT in the H2H prediction league.
> Was robbed against PED cheat Gilfoid in the H2H prediction league.
> I'm a good team player.


Sounds like a team Scotchland player to me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Teeto @Vano-irons @Wiirdo @Mandanda @Danny @Lunny @Sportofkings @LHL @Bajingo

You guys are good to go yeah?

Looking forward to this, interesting to see what Wallet has in store. If anyone is up for joining the side(and thus partake in winning the entire thing) just give me a shout. You will likely be accepted.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Teeto @Vano-irons @Wiirdo @Mandanda @Danny @Lunny @Sportofkings @LHL @Bajingo
> 
> You guys are good to go yeah?
> 
> Looking forward to this, interesting to see what Wallet has in store. If anyone is up for joining the side(and thus partake in winning the entire thing) just give me a shout. You will likely be accepted.


Can't believe you had to ask. Me and @Teeto kept team Ireland going when you went off galavanting who knows where. I'm insulted.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Can't believe you had to ask. Me and @Teeto kept team Ireland going when you went off galavanting who knows where. I'm insulted.


 @Danny was the man when I was off getting up to some foul shenanigans. Kinda berated me a bit, but he was probably right to do so seeing as I generally either told him last minute or not at all.

Danny <3


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Same twam as before


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I swear allegiance to Sir Pab. 

A leader of men, a user of women, an abuser of of narcotics. 

Long live Ireland


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Danny was the man when I was off getting up to some foul shenanigans. Kinda berated me a bit, but he was probably right to do so seeing as I generally either told him last minute or not at all.
> 
> Danny <3


The same Danny that is about 2-58?

Me and @Teeto are the only thing keeping this team afloat with our regular and highly correct picks. Shout out must go to the glorious leader pabs of course but @Danny? Don't make me chuckle. In fact you are making me guffaw with this nonsense.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Team Ireland.:****


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Add @Vano-irons to my list of MVPs


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

And sxane


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet is still bitter that he didn't make the cut for team Ireland. Lets hope that doesn't show in his leadership of the Nations Cup.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.


This. So much this.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Can't believe you had to ask. Me and @Teeto kept team Ireland going when you went off galavanting who knows where. I'm insulted.


:rofl

This

I'm hurt @Pabby

My only suggestion is that we call ourselves 'Team United Ireland'


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait to be left in charge for a weekend when Pab is off whoring through the kingdom


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Can't wait to be left in charge for a weekend when Pab is off whoring through the kingdom


:rofl

People hate on us but it's hard not to rock the boat when you're a tsunami of EVT.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I swear allegiance to Sir Pab.
> 
> A leader of men, a user of women, an abuser of of narcotics.
> 
> Long live Ireland





Lunny said:


> The same Danny that is about 2-58?
> 
> Me and @Teeto are the only thing keeping this team afloat with our regular and highly correct picks. Shout out must go to the glorious leader pabs of course but @Danny? Don't make me chuckle. In fact you are making me guffaw with this nonsense.





Teeto said:


> :rofl
> 
> This
> 
> ...





Teeto said:


> Can't wait to be left in charge for a weekend when Pab is off whoring through the kingdom


:rofl

I love you guys. Every team member is an MVP in my book. It's why we're the best.

Also, apart from the last three I am nothing short of a gentleman to bishes. Don't ask the last three though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

ST PATRICK'S DAY

Every day.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Any Team Bangladesh around here?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby I'm ready to roll brother.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Any Team Bangladesh around here?


Unfortunately not. :conf


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Any Team Bangladesh around here?


There's a Team Wales. :yep

Fancy it?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

1971791 sounds like an Irish name to me.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

what happened with the last three @Pabby ?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm still in:wales

You should have done picks like school yard footie, would have been a laugh. I'm happy with Wales though, gonna win it this year!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm a free agent as of now. The highest bidder gets me. My CV:
> 
> A win over JFT in the H2H prediction league.
> Was robbed against PED cheat Gilfoid in the H2H prediction league.
> I'm a good team player.





1971791 said:


> Any Team Bangladesh around here?


There's always tournament favourites Team Ireland.:hey



Teeto said:


> what happened with the last three @Pabby ?


In chronological order:

Left her to aid her mate who was projectile vomiting at a party on her own while I went back to whatever it was I was doing before hand.

Got her to drive me home in the early hours of the morning because apparently her family would be home some time soon(nearly died on the way back too, that heaux is fucking mental).

Left as soon as I found out one of her mates is this gay dude who's one of my ex's best friends. I don't like him.

Other than that I am nothing short of a scholar.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> There's always tournament favourites Team Ireland.:hey
> 
> In chronological order:
> 
> ...


Bodypab X3


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Bodypab X3


Too slick on mah toes to get caught up with these heauxs(even though they each very nice people. The middle one[an ex of mine] is shitting mental though).


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

We've really lost track here.:lol: Salient point - if anyone is up for joining Team Ireland and will be around once a week to pick a fight for me just give me a shout.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We've really lost track here.:lol: Salient point - if anyone is up for joining Team Ireland and will be around once a week to pick a fight for me just give me a shout.


Except @Chacal who is in Team Bangladesh


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We've really lost track here.:lol: Salient point - if anyone is up for joining Team Ireland and will be around once a week to pick a fight for me just give me a shout.


Bello


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@JamieC @adancanavan belong to me (if they fancy it)


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> @JamieC @adancanavan belong to me (if they fancy it)


Ahem


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> @JamieC @adancanavan belong to me (if they fancy it)


Si senor, ill say yes for my bro as well


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Bello


Hello there. Have you got any Irish blood? A goldfish, or a cousin's cat perhaps? If so, I might be able to make some room for you sir.



LP said:


> @JamieC @adancanavan belong to me (if they fancy it)


This is shameless tapping up.
@JamieC and @adamcanavan can join whatever team they feel is the most appropriate for nurturing their ample talent. Perhaps that could be at a shoeless, cheating side like Team Mexico, or maybe a, y'know, good and honourable one.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @JamieC and @adamcanavan can join whatever team they feel is the most appropriate for nurturing their ample talent. Perhaps that could be at a shoeless, cheating side like Team Mexico, or maybe a, y'know, good and honourable one.


tbf we are of irish extraction, but mexico bid for me first so they've won me over, im not my brothers keeper though so if you feel you can offer him a better deal than mexico you better speak to him


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hello there. Have you got any Irish blood? A goldfish, or a cousin's cat perhaps? If so, I might be able to make some room for you sir.
> 
> .


I am a descendant of Niall Noigíallach, I'll have you know.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I should have led with this, perhaps, but what exactly happens here?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I think I have an Irish great-grandparent somewhere and I killed England so I'm staying put. :deal


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ahem!! *O'C*onnor. Any chance team Ireland?:hey


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> tbf we are of irish extraction, but mexico bid for me first so they've won me over, im not my brothers keeper though so if you feel you can offer him a better deal than mexico you better speak to him


:lol: It's cool. Give me a shout when Mexico inevitably embarrass themselves at some point though, even though we'll be in first we'll be more than happy to have you on board mah'dude.

LP knows I love him really.:yep



Chacal said:


> I am a descendant of Niall Noigíallach, I'll have you know.


Ah, I know Niall. He says good things of you. I'll do the admin to have you in lad.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I should have led with this, perhaps, but what exactly happens here?


There's a set of fixtures each week and each team makes predictions on them. Captains delegate fights to the team members to make the picks and points are awarded if you can get the outcome/method/round right.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Ahem!! *O'C*onnor. Any chance team Ireland?:hey


There is indeed! Bryn's neglect becoming too much eh? It's all about camaraderie here at Team Ireland, people get fights and don't get left out in the cold.

Nor do we take advantage of a chairman's good will and act as though picks have been made when they have not.:-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Interesting developments here.

Can Team Wales afford to lose a high thinker like @GazOC? :think


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> tbf we are of irish extraction, but mexico bid for me first so they've won me over, im not my brothers keeper though so if you feel you can offer him a better deal than mexico you better speak to him


I have no idea what this is.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Team Wales captain reporting for duty. It's all biznaz this season.
> 
> Who will join me? @GazOC @chatty @Roe @Boxed Ears @Flea Man @SimonTemplar @WelshDevilRob @Grant
> 
> Any newcomers are welcome, just let me know.


Yes, count me in! War Wales!!!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers lads. :good

@GazOC


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Ahem


your still in buddy :lp


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Si senor, ill say yes for my bro as well





JamieC said:


> tbf we are of irish extraction, but mexico bid for me first so they've won me over, im not my brothers keeper though so if you feel you can offer him a better deal than mexico you better speak to him


:lp :lp :lp

Hand in your shoes


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Is this like a prediction thing? I'm in if so...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Is this like a prediction thing? I'm in if so...


Any Irish in ya?:hey


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Is this like a prediction thing? I'm in if so...


I've updated the OP.

May explain a few things.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Ahem!! *O'C*onnor. Any chance team Ireland?:hey


This is news indeed. 
You know things must have been bad in Team Wales when they are even willing to jump aboard to the shambolic Irish mob to escape!

@LP:lp


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @Markyboy86 @Pabby

Captains, I need you to list your line ups (Maximum 11), and tell me who your Vice-Captain is.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @LP @Bryn @Markyboy86 @Pabby
> 
> Captains, I need you to list your line ups (Maximum 11), and tell me who your Vice-Captain is.


Give it 5, I've hardly recruited anyone yet.

@Lilo - How do you feel about joining our ranks in Team Wales? :hi:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Right, so what do I choose a team or do I make a speech selling myself and hope to get picked?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Wales :think










:wales
















:think
















:audley


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@ScouseLeader @Noonaldinho @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos @Rooq @wrimc @Ishy @JFT96 @JamieC @adamcanavan


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just join Team Wales. Go on. You know you want to.

I'll even make Steve Bunce our Team Mascot.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Just join Team Wales. Go on. You know you want to.
> 
> I'll even make Steve Bunce our Team Mascot.


Aye gan on then. Who's on the team?
@Jay @whoeverdoesthehead/smiliethings We need a Bunce smilie


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I take it you mean 11 other than myself, thus making a squad of 12 yeah? I'm leaving a space blank right now 'cause I wanna know if @GazOC is serious about this.:yep

*Captain:* Pab
*Vice-Captain:*: Danny(assuming he accepts, he generally steps in when I'm AWOL so he's the obvious choice. @Danny - you cool?)
Teeto
Lunny
Vano
LHL
Bajingo
SportOfKings
Mandanda
Wiirdo
Chacal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

YES LILO! :happy

Captain: @Bryn
Vice-Captain: @SimonTemplar
@chatty
 @1971791
@Lilo
@GazOC
 @WelshDevilRob
 @Flea Man

Still waiting on @Roe , @Boxed Ears and @Grant to confirm, which would make it 11.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh, @Roe hasn't confirmed yet? Always been a fan of his, I have. Big fan of @Roe and @GazOC, me.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I take it you mean 11 other than myself, thus making a squad of 12 yeah? I'm leaving a space blank right now 'cause I wanna know if @GazOC is serious about this.:yep
> 
> *Captain:* Pab
> *Vice-Captain:*: Danny(assuming he accepts, he generally steps in when I'm AWOL so he's the obvious choice. @Danny - you cool?)
> ...


I accept this prestigious role and look forward to working alongside such an inspiring team general.
@Lunny @Teeto - Remember when Pabby went AWOL and I took the initiative of stepping up and taking control and kept the team stable? Lulz @ your primitive bitterness.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> I accept this prestigious role and look forward to working alongside such an inspiring team general.
> @Lunny @Teeto - Remember when Pabby went AWOL and I took the initiative of stepping up and taking control and kept the team stable? Lulz @ your primitive bitterness.


Remember when you went 0-600 with your picks? Lulz @ your terrible ability.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I take it you mean 11 other than myself, thus making a squad of 12 yeah? I'm leaving a space blank right now 'cause I wanna know if @GazOC is serious about this.:yep
> 
> *Captain:* Pab
> *Vice-Captain:*: Danny(assuming he accepts, he generally steps in when I'm AWOL so he's the obvious choice. @Danny - you cool?)
> ...


Nope. 11 includes the skipper.

Choose wisely.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal's tied up with Bangladesh anyway.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Nope. 11 includes the skipper.
> 
> Choose wisely.


WHAT?! An odd number?!?!

Ok disregard that post then, I'll get back to you soon.

*cough* @GazOC or @Roe *cough*


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Team Scotland nowhere to be seen... Are they the John Conteh of the Nations Cup after their win last season?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Marky's going out on top.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Shameful duck by Scotland?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Team Scotland were barely anywhere to be seen last season. They had about 3 people who knew what was going on but Marky was mysteriously sending in 10 picks a week.

What about the teamless, active posters? You dudes could make a team maybe?
@Chacal @Hook! @nufc_jay @Kalasinn @BoxingAnalyst @Unknown Poster @Miguel2010 @Post Box @NoMas @12downfor10 @AnthonyW @Jay

Nahmsayin'?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not reading back, what is this shit?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> I'm not reading back, what is this shit?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?4188-The-Nations-Cup-Returns!-Register-here!


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:blood


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> I'm not reading back, what is this shit?


No


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :blood


Problem?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:blood


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

What is your major malfunction, @nufc_jay?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Shush penis inspector


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> So do we have a Bangladesh in this, or not? If not, I'm not fussed, but I'm defecting as soon as possible to make the world red and green. :bwaha


You can try starting one. But you'll need to get at least 7 members (including yourself) on board.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

^ Go for it bruh, we could do with another team.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Team Scotland were barely anywhere to be seen last season. They had about 3 people who knew what was going on but Marky was mysteriously sending in 10 picks a week.


:deal this. Always had you down as a little scoat  but this is a real statement. Mexico recognize this an salute you. Team Ireland will do well under your leadership


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Remember when you went 0-600 with your picks? Lulz @ your terrible ability.


Lulz.

Why have we got a team member who is attacking other members of the team @Pabby ? This mad man is going to be our vice captain and one day on he is slandering his own team mates whom he is supposed to be uniting as a leader?

Can't we have a team referendum on who we want to be the vice captain instead of it just being put to us? Wouldn't this be the best thing to do in the name of a free Ireland pab? Obviously you are our brother leader and we all stick by your word and follow you into all aspects of war. But we, the united Irish, aren't fond of slanderous jokers such as Daniel coming at his own people in war. Surely this is not the way forward in the interest of a peaceful team Ireland. Such is sadly to be expected of a unionist southerner though. Trying to colonise us and aggravate division within the Irish free camp.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> WHO WANTS TO PLAY FOR TEAM BANGLADESH? We have curry! And dried mango!


I could murder a curry right now


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah fuck it, Bangladesh.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Even though I come from a long line of High Kings of Ireland. (True)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Even though I come from a long line of High Kings of Ireland. (True)


So do the O'Connors.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> So do the O'Connors.


Niall Noigíallach?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

VERY irish!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> :deal this. Always had you down as a little scoat  but this is a real statement. Mexico recognize this an salute you. Team Ireland will do well under your leadership


We are united in our battle against breaching the trust Mand had instilled in each captain. Marky proved himself to be less than honourable in how he went about his business. Last season was merely a blip for both of us, Scotland will fall away this time around now that they cannot get away with their cheating ways.



Teeto said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Why have we got a team member who is attacking other members of the team @Pabby ? This mad man is going to be our vice captain and one day on he is slandering his own team mates whom he is supposed to be uniting as a leader?
> 
> Can't we have a team referendum on who we want to be the vice captain instead of it just being put to us? Wouldn't this be the best thing to do in the name of a free Ireland pab? Obviously you are our brother leader and we all stick by your word and follow you into all aspects of war. But we, the united Irish, aren't fond of slanderous jokers such as Daniel coming at his own people in war. Surely this is not the way forward in the interest of a peaceful team Ireland. Such is sadly to be expected of a unionist southerner though. Trying to colonise us and aggravate division within the Irish free camp.


:lol:

Well, first off it was Lunny who "came at" Danny initially in the thread(see post #13), I believe Danny's post was merely in retaliation to what can be interpreted as a jovial bit of BANTER, LOVELY BANTER from Lunderson.

I didn't really anticipate a backlash against the choice to be honest but if there's enough protest from the rest of the team I suppose I could look into it. Danny has been the man when I haven't been present though, he took control quickly and effectively. We even rose a place in the league under his stewardship on one occasion. His credentials are solid. Like I said, if enough of you have an issue with it then I'll act upon it but for the moment Danny seems like a stellar choice ya'hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrd.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> VERY irish!


:audley


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We are united in our battle against breaching the trust Mand had instilled in each captain. Marky proved himself to be less than honourable in how he went about his business. Last season was merely a blip for both of us, Scotland will fall away this time around now that they cannot get away with their cheating ways.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Well said brother leader. You handle these situations so well, a true leader of the people. Forget I said anything. I trust Daniel on the back of this beautiful speech you have just given in response to a query and concern raised by one of your citizens. If only some world 'leaders' would follow your example.

I didn't know Lunny mentioned Danny first but I still think it was a bit ghey of him to come at me but it's bants as you say. Ireland to win this league.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Cant be arsed reading the whole thread but im still available to rep mexicanos.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

If you do fuck Danny off don't pick me whatever you do, I've taken 2 teams to their grave already :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't read much and not sure whats going on but if there's a spare country floating about then chuck me in it, not fussed what nation it is, I hold no prejudice.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Didn't read much and not sure whats going on but if there's a spare country floating about then chuck me in it, not fussed what nation it is, I hold no prejudice.


I give out a set of fights each week to the captains. The captains then give one fight each to his team members who make picks on them.

I'll put you down for Bangladesh. :good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Didn't read much and not sure whats going on but if there's a spare country floating about then chuck me in it, not fussed what nation it is, I hold no prejudice.


 @1971791

Team Bangladesh is coming on nicely.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

i really dont know how to play, im english/irish if that helps lol


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

NoMas said:


> i really dont know how to play, im english/irish if that helps lol


You just need to make a prediction on a fight every week.

I'll put you down for Bangladesh. :good


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

1971791 said:


> You have a Spanish username, so I'm taking you by default mwahaha.


lol i spent like 10mins trying to think of a name, and was looking at four kings book and thought 'no mas'



Wallet said:


> You just need to make a prediction on a fight every week.
> 
> I'll put you down for Bangladesh. :good


ill protest and take my ball home if you dont put me england or irleand lol


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

NoMas said:


> ill protest and take my ball home if you dont put me england or irleand lol


:lol:

England no longer exists, and Ireland are full.

Bangladesh are the future. :deal


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :lol:
> 
> England no longer exists, and Ireland are full.
> 
> Bangladesh are the future. :deal


*picks up ball and walks off*

:jmm

lol


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

what fights are we predicting, anyone posting the fight fixtures up?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking Bangladeshis. Coming over here, taking our jobs and shagging our women. Not to mention poaching all our players.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

NoMas said:


> what fights are we predicting, anyone posting the fight fixtures up?


I'll be posting them when all the teams are organised. I'd like to do it this week as there are some good fights to be picked, but I need @Markyboy86 to show up soon.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'll be posting them when all the teams are organised. I'd like to do it this week as there are some good fights to be picked, but I need @Markyboy86 to show up soon.


sweeeeeeeet ill keep look out


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Markyboy86 has informed me that he is stepping down as Captain of Scotland after their win last season.

Someone could take his place if willing, but to be honest I'm not sure there's much left of the team. Marky had become a big fan of the, erm, Templar method at the end of last season it seems.

Might be best if anyone left on the Team Scotland books headed over to Bangladesh.

I think Marky is making him available to other teams too.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Templar method. :rofl

It got us through 80% of last season.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Signing off on top. 1-0, there is no blueprint, i shall see what offers i have (if any), highest bidder will get my services. We shall start the bidding off at 50 pence and a chomp bar?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in if ya need me lads. Not read through the thread.

#TeamWales


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> I'm in if ya need me lads. Not read through the thread.
> 
> #TeamWales


Cheers @Grant. :good

@Wallet

Team Wales is as follows;

Captain: @Bryn
Vice-Captain: @SimonTemplar
@chatty
@Lilo
@GazOC
 @WelshDevilRob
 @Flea Man @Grant


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> WHO WANTS TO PLAY FOR TEAM BANGLADESH? We have curry! And dried mango!





Noonaldinho said:


> I could murder a curry right now





Chacal said:


> Yeah fuck it, Bangladesh.





Post Box said:


> Didn't read much and not sure whats going on but if there's a spare country floating about then chuck me in it, not fussed what nation it is, I hold no prejudice.





NoMas said:


> i really dont know how to play, im english/irish if that helps lol





Markyboy86 said:


> Signing off on top. 1-0, there is no blueprint, i shall see what offers i have (if any), highest bidder will get my services. We shall start the bidding off at 50 pence and a chomp bar?


Bangladesh only need 1 more player to be legit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BTW anyone want a challenge


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll have a go then.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'll have a go then.


Bangladesh have a team. :deal

Are we ready for this week's fixtures?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

to late notice, get them ready for next weekend :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> to late notice, get them ready for next weekend :good


Even with picks just for Saturday? :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Do a smaller selection of fights just for Saturday to get us kicked off. 5 fights or something.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Even with picks just for Saturday? :think


ok then.

i'll send the picks out tomorrow for team Mexico

10 fight


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

This week's picks:

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter Welterweights Winner (5pts)

Sergey Kovalev vs Gabriel Campillo

Curtis Stevens vs Elvin Ayala

Orlando Salido vs Mikey Garcia

Roman Martinez vs Juan Carlos Burgos

Caleb Truax vs Matt Vanda

Gennady Golovkin vs Gabriel Rosado - Over/Under 7.5 Rounds

For the last bout I don't need a winner, I just want you to tell me if the fight will be under/over the 7.5 round mark.

Choose wisely.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> This week's picks:
> 
> Captain's Pick: Prizefighter Welterweights Winner (5pts)
> 
> ...


You need to tag the captains in the post. Mand would never have slipped up like this.

Make the fucking challenge @Pabby


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You need to tag the captains in the post. Mand would never have slipped up like this.
> 
> Make the fucking challenge @Pabby


I've PM'd them. I can't mention @LP because he has a silly short name. 

Pipe down Ireland.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ireland won't be silenced.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Uh, how does this thing work again? Who chooses?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Uh, how does this thing work again? Who chooses?


Your team members.

Send them a fight each and get them to pick it.

Then send me your picks for all the fights before Saturday night.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Your team members.
> 
> Send them a fight each and get them to pick it.
> 
> Then send me your picks for all the fights before Saturday night.


Do I pick one?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Do I pick one?


Yeah, usually you can choose whichever one, but this week I've make a Captain's Pick which is yours:

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter Welterweights Winner (5pts)


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Whoops, should have read the fight stuff in detail... as with everything else.

I'll distribute them out sometime tomorrow evening.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Whoops, should have read the fight stuff in detail... as with everything else.
> 
> I'll distribute them out sometime tomorrow evening.


Time is of the essence. I'd do it now.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Fights given out. For those that didn't get one this week(@Teeto, @LHL, @Sportofkings, @Chacal), you'll all definitely get one next week, apologies but there's only 7 fixtures, not much I can do. You can let me know who you think will win Prizefighter though and I can use them to come to an easier conclusion.

Thanks everyone, much love.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Fights given out. For those that didn't get one this week(@Teeto, @LHL, @Sportofkings, @Chacal), you'll all definitely get one next week, apologies but there's only 7 fixtures, not much I can do. You can let me know who you think will win Prizefighter though and I can use them to come to an easier conclusion.
> 
> Thanks everyone, much love.


Wait... Am I team Ireland or team Bangledesh? You've all confused me so much.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

How about a 10 point bonus if you are the only one to make a certain pick?? I think this would encourage more adventurous selections.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Wait... Am I team Ireland or team Bangledesh? You've all confused me so much.


Go with Bangladesh, they need the numbers unlike Ireland.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> How about a 10 point bonus if you are the only one to make a certain pick?? I think this would encourage more adventurous selections.


Not a bad idea. Something I'll consider for future weeks.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Go with Bangladesh, they need the numbers unlike Ireland.


I'd rather be in Ireland but I'm not fussy.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Wait... Am I team Ireland or team Bangledesh? You've all confused me so much.


Well, you're listed for Ireland but I dunno now........:lol:
@GazOC sort this out.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah fuck it, Bangladesh.


This.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Nah, fuck it, ireland.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

You can't just leave Bangladesh like that @Chacal...disgraceful scenes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Nobody has me. I withdraw my membership to the prediction league. This is too much pressure.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Nobody has me. I withdraw my membership to the prediction league. This is too much pressure.


Woah nelly...disgraceful...

I'll go out on loan to Bangladesh if they're short on players for a week or 2. Can we sort out a short term loan deal? @Pabby @Wallet @1971791 ?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not really withdrawing. I'll happily go to Bangladesh or Ireland. I'm not going to be 'that guy' who makes a team non existent. Nobody wants that guy.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Nobody has me. I withdraw my membership to the prediction league. This is too much pressure.












*I'M SO SORRY AS I FEEL THIS IS ALL MY FAULT*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> *I'M SO SORRY AS I FEEL THIS IS ALL MY FAULT*


Just apologise to all the nations missing out on me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I want to have 11 people in the squad like. This Gaz/Chacal business is most confusing and I just want it cleared up. I'll happily have either but if they are wanted by and wish to be part of Wales/Bangladesh it's cool, I'll just get someone else on board. Just want it sorted ASAP is all.



Lunny said:


> I'll go out on loan to Bangladesh if they're short on players for a week or 2.


No you won't.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Woah nelly...disgraceful...
> 
> I'll go out on loan to Bangladesh if they're short on players for a week or 2. Can we sort out a short term loan deal? @Pabby @Wallet @1971791 ?


No objection from me.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd be happier on Ireland, but will be fine with Bangladesh if they need it. Someone sort this out.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I want to have 11 people in the squad like. This Gaz/Chacal business is most confusing and I just want it cleared up. I'll happily have either but if they are wanted by and wish to be part of Wales/Bangladesh it's cool, I'll just get someone else on board. Just want it sorted ASAP is all.
> 
> No you won't.


Sorry, boss. Just wanted a holiday in the sun tbg. The winter is harsh on the mountains of Leitrim.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny ain't moving, case closed. Too valuable. Makes wicked toast too.

If Bangladesh need Chacal then it's cool, otherwise we'll take him as our last member. Up to Bangladesh's esteemed captain.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll stick with Wales if we are carrying on the same teams. I live in Wales, its about time I started to assimilate.

And, most importantly, Bryn links the fights to Boxrec in the PMs, I'd be loathe to lose that.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I do that too...............:sad2


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I do that too...............:sad2


Another great leader of men!:cheers


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I do that too...............:sad2


When you send them...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@GazOC :happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

So is Chacal officially with Bangladesh or what!?!



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> When you send them...


:lol:

I actually only started last night, just a well-timed coincidence that Gaz brought it up.:yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: This Matt Vanda vs Caleb Truax fight had me in laughter i checked Youtube and saw some two part build up program. Vanda's attitude is hilarious, He said when he wins ''the Minnesota title he's chucking that piece of crap in bin'' :lol:. I do love the small hall U.S boxing, It's up there with Australian boxing for comedy.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> So is Chacal officially with Bangladesh or what!?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I actually only started last night, just a well-timed coincidence that Gaz brought it up.:yep


Nope. The leader of team Bangladesh needs to say if he needs one more person and then somebody else can be it. I'm in team CelticNation.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, I think we need you, @Chacal.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Yeah, I think we need you, @Chacal.


If there is nobody else then okay


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Team Bangladesh gonna run wild on this thread.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

People just want to work with a captain of my caliber, can't blame them.

So who have Bangladesh got now? I'd like to know who I can actually have for Team Ireland.:yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> People just want to work with a captain of my caliber, can't blame them.
> 
> So who have Bangladesh got now? I'd like to know who I can actually have for Team Ireland.:yep


I only really want free agents going to Bangladesh for now. They need the numbers, you don't.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Team Bangladesh gonna run wild on this thread.


:rofl:rofl Your avatar!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

@Lunny He is the man, has me in a trance every time i watch it. Like the Demon Headmaster.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Wallet fair 'nuff.

How many dudes have Bangladesh got now? Hopefully enough to get picks in every week, I like their style.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bangladesh and their tash twitching ways is the shot in the arm this competition needed.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah... turns out that when @Noonaldinho said that he wanted a curry, he actually only wanted a curry.

We don't have enough people!!!


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah... turns out that when @Noonaldinho said that he wanted a curry, he actually only wanted a curry.

We don't have enough people!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Have you got @Hook!?

If not - @Hook!.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny is a staunch Bangladesh supporter and would be happy to make the move.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Noonaldinho @ScouseLeader @dkos @adamcanavan @JamieC @Rooq
@Mr.Gilfoid please make some space

scotty you got Salido Garcia fight so PM me pick

picks being sent


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Yeah... turns out that when @Noonaldinho said that he wanted a curry, he actually only wanted a curry.
> 
> We don't have enough people!!!


Brilliant. :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Lunny is a staunch Bangladesh supporter and would be happy to make the move.


The offer still stands. It's up to the managers to make this work, the chairman has given it his blessing.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Once again - no.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Yeah... turns out that when @Noonaldinho said that he wanted a curry, he actually only wanted a curry.
> 
> We don't have enough people!!!


I still want a curry. (literally speaking)


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> @Noonaldinho @ScouseLeader @dkos @adamcanavan @JamieC @Rooq
> @Mr.Gilfoid please make some space
> 
> scotty you got Salido Garcia fight so PM me pick
> ...


im a rookie here, do i just post me pick in this thread or pm you?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

So I take it Team Bangladesh is no more?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> So I take it Team Bangladesh is no more?


No.

Bangladesh are flying.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> im a rookie here, do i just post me pick in this thread or pm you?


pm me


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

So do we have Chacal on board?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> So do we have Chacal on board?


If you need the numbers. But are we a team even if I'm on board since noonaldinho isn't in?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> If you need the numbers. But are we a team even if I'm on board since noonaldinho isn't in?


Yes.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool. We just need confirmation from @Hook and we'll have a full team for this week.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@LP @ScouseLeader @the rest of you mexicans

You're welcome


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda's long awaited debut for Ireland this weekend. I wonder what fight he got.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Viva la Mexico!


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm happy to join any team in need of members, don't fancy being El Capitan again though, that shit's a hassle and half. Also, wheres Mand?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hello there. Have you got any Irish blood? A goldfish, or a cousin's cat perhaps? If so, I might be able to make some room for you sir.
> 
> This is shameless tapping up.
> @JamieC and @adamcanavan can join whatever team they feel is the most appropriate for nurturing their ample talent. Perhaps that could be at a shoeless, cheating side like Team Mexico, or maybe a, y'know, good and honourable one.


I once spoke to John Aldridge on a train, does that count?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> I'm happy to join any team in need of members, don't fancy being El Capitan again though, that shit's a hassle and half. Also, wheres Mand?





Jim Bowen said:


> I once spoke to John Aldridge on a train, does that count?


Mand has seen the light and embraced his Irish side(qualifies by once having a second helping of spuds).

If you'll be around at least once a week to get back to me(or Danny, because I'm sure there's times where I'll be going AWOL again) then I'll happily take you on board, bruh.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Mand has seen the light and embraced his Irish side(qualifies by once having a second helping of spuds).
> 
> If you'll be around at least once a week to get back to me(or Danny, because I'm sure there's times where I'll be going AWOL again) then I'll happily take you on board, bruh.


I'm knocking about at least a few times a week pal, happy to say all I see is green after 8 on a weekday :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> I'm knocking about at least a few times a week pal, happy to say all I see is green after 8 on a weekday :lol:


:lol: Already showing dedication to the cause, I guess.
@Wallet - adding Jim and that's our squad complete now. Huzzah!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Cool. We just need confirmation from @Hook and we'll have a full team for this week.


 @Hook! said he's in.

As a reminder, I'm not bothered about rounds on the picks, I just need the Winner and Method of Victory (PTS/KO). :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

c'mon @Hook!

Pull up in that HOGH


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'm offering out a challenge. I've got Burgos by decision. Any of you man enough to go against my mighty pick?
@LP @Bryn @1971791

Make the fucking challenge @Pabby


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

What is a challenge?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Hogh


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What is a challenge?


Captains can challenge another team on one (or more) of their picks. Whoever is right (or gets more right) wins 5pts for their team.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Captains can challenge another team on one (or more) of their picks. Whoever is right (or gets more right) wins 5pts for their team.


and the one who is wrong?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> and the one who is wrong?


Suffers humiliation on a global scale.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Suffers humiliation on a global scale.


Hmm. So really someone could just make challenges all the time and hope it works out with no real repercussions if the challenge doesn't go in their favour? No risk element at all?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Hmm. So really someone could just make challenges all the time and hope it works out with no real repercussions if the challenge doesn't go in their favour? No risk element at all?


The risk element is that you're giving away 5pts to one of your rivals if you lose.

Also, they don't have to accept the challenge.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @Hook! said he's in.
> 
> As a reminder, I'm not bothered about rounds on the picks, I just need the Winner and Method of Victory (PTS/KO). :good


:good


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Come to Team Bangladesh Jim, as another former captain we shall be unstoppable (plus we really need players i think)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Come to Team Bangladesh Jim, as another former captain we shall be unstoppable (plus we really need players i think)


Certainly makes more sense than sitting on the bench at last season's bottom team...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Certainly makes more sense than sitting on the bench at last season's bottom team...


Bottom? That goes to Baj's last 2 teams.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That Team Ireland reject/second best chairman this competition has had sure does enjoy getting things wrong around here.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Bottom? That goes to Baj's last 2 teams.


Unlike Leitrim, they don't exist.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Bottom? That goes to Baj's last 2 teams.


last 3 tbg.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> That Team Ireland reject/second best chairman this competition has had sure does enjoy getting things wrong around here.


Doesn't even know the rich history of this competition.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Doesn't even know the rich history of this competition.


While everyone else uses evidence, Wallet relies solely on conjecture that only he believes.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> ****Announcement****
> 
> Pending @Mandanda 's approval, Team Ireland are happy to reveal that we have successfully made another quality signing.
> 
> ...





Mandanda said:


> :lol: Damn! Didn't expect this. *I will approve it unless Wallet objects* but looks like he's made his move.





Wallet said:


> *I'm a Free Agent.* I'll speak to whoever I want. (No Bellew)
> 
> I left Team Wales on top, look at them now.


Looks an awful lot like I rejected Ireland, actually. :think


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Looks an awful lot like I rejected Ireland, actually. :think


Oh rly?










The below information is from the OFFICIAL OP constructed by the great chairman Mand. The details within this sacred OP are indisputable, and the OP's word is gospel.

Exhibit A - to refute your ludicrous claims regarding Team Ireland's final position in the league table:










Exhibit B - to refute your above post:










Hey @Lunny, you wouldn't happen to know Wallet's physical dimensions would you? Trying to pick out a suitable bodybag for him.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Mandanda got sloppy.

I was never on Team Ireland, despite your wishes, and England folded.

Of the teams to play in all fixtures, you were the worst. Well done.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Did we play in all fixtures? I seem to remember a few weeks where we sent in zero picks and thus didn't partake. Which makes you, oh, wrong. Again.



Pabby said:


> While everyone else uses evidence, Wallet relies solely on conjecture that only he believes.


Just reiterating this.

Unlucky, Wallet. I'll let you anoint us as champions come the end of the season though, s'all good.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Did we play in all fixtures? I seem to remember a few weeks where we sent in zero picks and thus didn't partake. Which makes you, oh, wrong. Again.
> 
> Just reiterating this.
> 
> Unlucky, Wallet. I'll let you anoint us as champions come the end of the season though, s'all good.


You were there. You might not have handed in picks but you were still running, just sloppy enough not to send picks in. No wonder you did so badly.

Look at your squad. You're the QPR of the Nations Cup.

And you're playing Mark Hughes.

At least they saw sense and sacked him.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You were there. You might not have handed in picks but you were still running, just sloppy enough not to send picks in. No wonder you did so badly.


Why are you backtracking all of a sudden, Wallet? You seemed so sure on this matter before, but now you have changed your tune? Without admittance of the blatant fact you were incorrect? _Again?!?_ A most unbodacious act, I must say. This is your prerogative though I suppose, to be continuously wrong yet refuse to face it, despite it being clear to everyone else.

Best of luck dealing with these insecurities, and I do hope there won't be any bitterness on your part come the end of the season. When we win.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Our squad is clearly the strongest. It's just we've followed the rules stringently. No Gilford method here unlike a certain someone who can be quoted as having done it every week during his tenure in the Valleys. 

No, we chose to take the high ground last year, no doping on team Ireland. If this is how you wanna play it then the gloves are off.

Good luck other nations, I hope the plastic surgeons are on form for when we SMASH YOU INTO A PULPY MESS

2013 DO WELL


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Our squad is clearly the strongest. It's just we've followed the rules stringently. No Gilford method here unlike a certain someone who can be quoted as having done it every week during his tenure in the Valleys.
> 
> No, we chose to take the high ground last year, no doping on team Ireland. If this is how you wanna play it then the gloves are off.
> 
> ...


If we are QPR, every other side was Juventus circa Calciopoli scandal nah'mean?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> If we are QPR, every other side was Juventus circa Calciopoli scandal nah'mean?


We're Cotto battling on against the plaster fists of Margarito.

BUT NOW ITS THE REMATCH


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I love a good analogy.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Well lads, good to have the comp back:good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ireland still winning the battle of the banter, but still doomed to fail. :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> No Gilford method here


What the fuck is the 'Gilford method'? atsch


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> @Noonaldinho @ScouseLeader @dkos @adamcanavan @JamieC @Rooq
> @Mr.Gilfoid please make some space
> 
> scotty you got Salido Garcia fight so PM me pick
> ...


I got Garcia PTS bud


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Why's @Wallet not updated the OP with fixtures, slacking already?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Why's @Wallet not updated the OP with fixtures, slacking already?


I'm sure he'll do it when he wakes up in a few hours.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm sure he'll do it when he wakes up in a few hours.


:conf


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Well lads, good to have the comp back:good


We've got this, SOK. Easeh.



Bryn said:


> Ireland still winning the battle of the banter, but still doomed to fail. :lol:


Winning the war before the battle, Team Ireland are stepping up our game this year and even have the chairman VEXED.

Making our mark already, 'sno daaaaat.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Still waiting on picks from @LP and @1971791.

8pm deadline remember!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

just doing them now @Wallet


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Ireland still winning the battle of the banter, but still doomed to fail. :lol:


We'll see, Brine, we will see.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> *The CHB Nations Cup Returns:*
> 
> *Teams:*
> 
> *Bangladesh*


:lol:

LADS


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Prizefighter Mark Thompson - *0pts*
> 
> Gabriel Campillo PTS - Rooq - *0pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Hook! - Golovkin to win in under 7.5 rounds. - *3pts*
> 12downfor10 - Traux to win by UD. - *3pts*
> Chacal - García by TKO. - *1pt*
> NoMas - Martínez by TKO. - *0pts*
> ...





Pabby said:


> Pab - Thompson to win PF - *0pts*
> Danny - Sergey Kovalev Points - *1pt*
> Lunny - Juan Carlos Burgos Points - *0pts*
> Vano - Orlando Salido Stoppage - *0pts*
> ...





Bryn said:


> Wales Picks;
> 
> Captain's Pick: Prizefighter Welterweights Winner (5pts)_ - Bryn / Glenn Foot_ - *5pts*
> 
> ...


Make your challenges, captains. :bbb


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Strong start for Mexico tonight. Bad start for @Bajingo, an omen for how his night is going to go in the H2H league maybe? I think so. As a fellow Team Ireland member I wish him luck.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

picking ayala you mugs


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Excuse me, @Wallet, but didn't Burgos win on points???

Don't fuck me over just cos I'm Ireland's MVP (once again!) and you didn't make Team Ireland.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*League Table*

*Wales* - *17pts*

*Mexico* - *12pts*

*Bangladesh* - *7pts*

*Ireland* - *5pts*



LP said:


> Prizefighter Mark Thompson - *0pts*
> 
> Gabriel Campillo PTS - Rooq - *0pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Hook! - Golovkin to win in under 7.5 rounds. - *3pts*
> 12downfor10 - Traux to win by UD. - *3pts*
> Chacal - García by TKO. - *1pt*
> NoMas - Martínez by TKO. - *0pts*
> ...





Pabby said:


> Pab - Thompson to win PF - *0pts*
> Danny - Sergey Kovalev Points - *1pt*
> Lunny - Juan Carlos Burgos Points - *0pts*
> Vano - Orlando Salido Stoppage - *0pts*
> ...





Bryn said:


> Wales Picks;
> 
> Captain's Pick: Prizefighter Welterweights Winner (5pts)_ - Bryn / Glenn Foot_ - *5pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Excuse me, @Wallet, but didn't Burgos win on points???


No.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Excuse me, @Wallet, but didn't Burgos win on points???
> 
> Don't fuck me over just cos I'm Ireland's MVP (once again!) and you didn't make Team Ireland.


:lol: Shit, genuinely forgot the judges robbed him :rofl

I'm robbed once again.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Ireland bottom already...WTF

AND I picked the correct result and got robbed.

This really is disgraceful.

HAPPY NEW YEAR BAHXING
:atlas


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Shit, genuinely forgot the judges robbed him :rofl
> 
> I'm robbed once again.





Lunny said:


> :rofl Ireland bottom already...WTF
> 
> AND I picked the correct result and got robbed.
> 
> ...


:lol::rofl:lol::rofl

It's a slow-burner of a season, we'll soon find our rhythm and dominate.

Not that it makes a difference really but teams should be receiving points for the Golovkin picks. 7.5 rounds = 7 rounds + 1 minute 30 seconds, thus the picks on the under are correct.:hey


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol::rofl:lol::rofl
> 
> It's a slow-burner of a season, we'll soon find our rhythm and dominate.
> 
> Not that it makes a difference really but teams should be receiving points for the Golovkin picks. 7.5 rounds = 7 rounds + 1 minute 30 seconds, thus the picks on the under are correct.:hey


Yes, 7th round victory means the under wins.

Also, I like to score for EVTs and team Ireland are currently 106 ahead of the opposition (if you added all their evts up).


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yes, 7th round victory means the under wins.
> 
> Also, I like to score for EVTs and team Ireland are currently 106 ahead of the opposition (if you added all their evts up).


EVT's are the war, the "league" is merely a small battle that takes place during it. We lead to such a degree that the other sides pretend to not recognise it. Irrefutable. We stay winning.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

So sweet that Team Ireland are as one again.

Fuckin drunken ****


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> So sweet that Team Ireland are as one again.
> 
> Fuckin drunken ****


Team Ireland are always a unit. It's very telling that you see our close relationship as something strange or homosexual. You clearly don't have this camaraderie in team Wales. At least not with none-sheep creatures.

Notch that up as another EVT win to Ireland :eire


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Also :rofl at the invisible ink Tekkers


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Scotty is a part of Team Mexico, not Wales. :lol: @ us being so busy EVT'ing y'all that we don't even have the time to know what squad you are a part of.

Am I right @Lunny? AM I RIGHT?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh Lunny:deadmanny


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yeah............you know I love you really breh, have to back up the team though.

I'm going to bed anyways, nobody break anything while I'm gone.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Scotty is a part of Team Mexico, not Wales. :lol: @ us being so busy EVT'ing y'all that we don't even have the time to know what squad you are a part of.
> 
> Am I right @Lunny? AM I RIGHT?


:lol: Fucking hell.

First I get confused over a TD whether it counts as a stoppage.
Then I completely forget that Burgos was robbed.
Now this.

I clearly need some sleep. Enough self EVTing for one night.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Oh Lunny:deadmanny


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BTW Sam Egginton from prizefighter retweeted me earlier and a couple of people started following me on the strength of that tweet. Riding high.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@GazOC @chatty @Grant @WelshDevilRob - Well done lads, great picks. :good

Top of the table, baby. :smoke


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict we stay there all season @Bryn


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @GazOC @chatty @Grant @WelshDevilRob - Well done lads, great picks. :good
> 
> Top of the table, baby. :smoke


Where's my love? I was close...

:audley


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> I predict we stay there all season @Bryn


I agree @chatty. Gaz's Kovalev KO pick and my Glenn Foot pick were the icing on the cake. :yep



Lilo said:


> Where's my love? I was close...
> 
> :audley


You will receive all the love in the world when you earn us some points next week. :good

Good effort, Lilo. Good effort.

:amir


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I agree @chatty. Gaz's Kovalev KO pick and my Glenn Foot pick were the icing on the cake. :yep
> 
> You will receive all the love in the world when you earn us some points next week. :good
> 
> ...


I blame Eddie Hearn. It was close but I picked him solely on Eddie mentioning him as a "fringe world level" possible opponent for Barker.

#newagepromoting

:eddie


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Got the round right for the Campillo fight in the H2H league. It's all downhill from here on in.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Got the round right for the Campillo fight in the H2H league. It's all downhill from here on in.


Stay positive, Gaz. We can do this.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I really feel Mexico are in a good place right now mentally. We've had a good start, and we don't have the pressure of being the early leaders, i just cant wait for this weeks picks so we can throw a few jalapenos Wales' way and see how they cope


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm happy with my bangLADeshians and how we've swooped in and are already outclassing the Irish veterans. 197179, or something to that effect, is a great leader. Just a shame he has a forgettable username.

@1971791


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I really feel Mexico are in a good place right now mentally. We've had a good start, and we don't have the pressure of being the early leaders, i just cant wait for this weeks picks so we can throw a few jalapenos Wales' way and see how they cope


Jalapeños? Pah! Team Wales eat million scoville chillies for breakfast, washed down with a tall glass of steaming hot badger piss.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Did You Know: This is the first time Wales have led the Nations Cup since they were under the leadership of Wallace Spector. 

:think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I even had a curry last night while watching the boxing, that's how dedicated I am.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Did You Know: This is the first time Wales have led the Nations Cup since they were under the leadership of Wallace Spector.
> 
> :think


You mean when you didn't bother sending in any picks and then cowardly stepped down as Captain? I remember.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You mean when you didn't bother sending in any picks and then cowardly stepped down as Captain? I remember.


Nah you know.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Bangladeshis.
> 
> It's palindromic, it's easy to remember! 1971 was the year in which we gained independence.


Interesting.

I had a Chicken Rogan Josh last night.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I shagged a sheep last night to cement my Welshness.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gonna go drown my sorrows and eat a raw potato in protest at my team's below par performance.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I STILL GOT MAH 0
1-0


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

It's such a pain having to endure Mexican food and beer:lp


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I don't have a clue what that is, but it doesn't sound Bangladeshi.


It more than likely isn't.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I had a Bangladeshi mate once that admitted to me he sucked off another boy in my school and got it back in return, and I quote "its just a mouth to me" was the exact phrase he used. I remember we were playing test drive unlimited and it got pretty awkward, pretty quickly after that.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I had a Bangladeshi mate once that admitted to me he sucked off another boy in my school and got it back in return, and I quote "its just a mouth to me" was the exact phrase he used. I remember we were playing test drive unlimited and it got pretty awkward, pretty quickly after that.


scouse as fuck :rofl


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wales are gonna dominate this like Natty Cleverly dominates his bandana


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice picking lads.

#TeamWales


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hook! said:


> I STILL GOT MAH 0
> 1-0


Me and you carried the hopes the the bangladesh nation on our shoulders this week.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @1971791 @Pabby @Bryn

*This Week's Fixtures:*

*Friday:*

Demetrius Andrade vs Freddy Hernandez

Serhiy Dzinziruk vs Brian Vera

Andy Kolle vs Cerresso Fort

*Saturday:*

Hugo Fidel Cazares vs Rey Perez

Selcuk Aydin vs Jesus Soto Karass

Jermell Charlo vs Harry Joe Yorgey

Over/Under 4.5 rounds (i.e. will there be more or less than 4 completed rounds) - Lucas Matthysse vs Mike Dallas Jr

Pick wisely, and someone make the fucking challenge this week. @jpab19

*Deadline is midnight on the day of the fight.*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol:

"He's got a maths degree? SOMEONE RING VORDERMAN!"


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @LP @1971791 @Pabby @Bryn
> 
> *This Week's Fixtures:*
> 
> ...


Over Under 5.5 would be 5 completed rounds woudn't it? As the start the 6th would "over 5.5", yet the end of the 5th would still be under 5.5.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Over Under 5.5 would be 5 completed rounds woudn't it? As the start the 6th would "over 5.5", yet the end of the 5th would still be under 5.5.


Yes. I wrote that and then changed the handicap.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Yes. I wrote that and then changed the handicap.


:thumbsup


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@SimonTemplar
@chatty
@Lilo
@GazOC
 @WelshDevilRob
 @Flea Man 
@Grant

Picks sent lads. :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Fights given out, once again anyone I didn't get this week(@Vano-irons, @Bajingo, @Wiirdo), you're top of the list for the next round of fixtures.

Finna find our rhythm this week dudes.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I deserved to be dropped tbg, forgot about Ayala's shaky chin.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I deserved to be dropped tbg, forgot about Ayala's shaky chin.


Don't worry, dude, just continue to slowly bring them down from the inside like you did to all the others.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I didn't really think about who I wasn't using to be honest, gave fights to those who haven't got one yet and then just whoever I remembered first.

That said, seeing as Wiirdo got us points at the weekend I probably should've kept him in.:lol: Oh well.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Me and you carried the hopes the the bangladesh nation on our shoulders this week.


you know it


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Mr.Gilfoid @adamcanavan @Rooq @JamieC @Noonaldinho @dkos

picks sent


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Don't worry, dude, just continue to slowly bring them down from the inside like you did to all the others.


:rofl Baj the GOAT.

Other teams went down because they didn't understand how to utilise Baj's immense power. Team Ireland won't make that mistake.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: I didn't really think about who I wasn't using to be honest, gave fights to those who haven't got one yet and then just whoever I remembered first.
> 
> That said, seeing as Wiirdo got us points at the weekend I probably should've kept him in.:lol: Oh well.


:jayz


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

This is Mexico's time, I can feel it in my Tequila!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

double post


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Team Scotland were barely anywhere to be seen last season. They had about 3 people who knew what was going on but Marky was mysteriously sending in 10 picks a week.
> 
> What about the teamless, active posters? You dudes could make a team maybe?
> @Chacal @Hook! @nufc_jay @Kalasinn @BoxingAnalyst @Unknown Poster *@Miguel2010* @Post Box @NoMas @12downfor10 @AnthonyW @Jay
> ...


ill play mate...sign me up.

i wear the number 9 shirt or no deal.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> ill play mate...sign me up.
> 
> i wear the number 9 shirt or no deal.


 @Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That was to get people for Team Bangladesh. So @1971791 and @Wallet, really.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

haha, im not playing fucking kabaddi @Pabby


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> haha, im not playing fucking kabaddi @Pabby


What the fuck are you?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

GOAL MACHINE!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Vano-irons @Bajingo @Wiirdo

If any of you guys are around and have a pick for Aydin-Soto Karass give me a shout, SOK hasn't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Vano-irons @Bajingo @Wiirdo
> 
> If any of you guys are around and have a pick for Aydin-Soto Karass give me a shout, SOK hasn't gotten back to me yet.


Aydin by UD :yep

But you may want to avoid me, given my hideous pick last week


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Aydin by UD :yep
> 
> But you may want to avoid me, given my hideous pick last week


I'll hold off sending them in the hope Wiirdo will show up soon.:err


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hahaha well timed, SOK. We're good now.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck y'all


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I hope SOK has picked Aydin decision anyway.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Chacal picks Aydin by TKO (Aydin vs Soto Karass)
> Markyboy86 has Andrade on points (UD?) (Andrade vs Hernández) - *3pts*
> NoMas - Fort by (T?)KO (Kolle vs Fort) - *3pts*
> Post Box has Dzinziruk beating Vera by UD. - *0pts*
> ...





Bryn said:


> *Friday:*
> 
> Demetrius Andrade vs Freddy Hernandez - WelshDevilRob / Andrade PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Demetrius Andrade TKO - Adam Canavan - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Teeto - Cazares Decision
> Mandanda - Andrade Stoppage - *1pt*
> Lunny - Dzinziruk Decision - *0pts*
> Danny - Kolle Decision - *0pts*
> ...


Full marks to Bryn for presentation.

Someone make the challenge.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I see we've gone for the under. Very ballsy move from a ballsy team.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I challenge @Pabby on the under.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The annoying thing is I am going to get untold amounts of stick for turning this challenge down @Bryn, but I think it'll go over 4.5 rounds. And I know Lunny feels the same way so SHUT UP before you start all this, Luns.

What about Andrade points/stoppage?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I challenge @Pabby on the under.


Nah, not nearly as confident as I was before the handicap was harshly cut by a round.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> And I know Lunny feels the same way so SHUT UP before you start all this, Luns.


You guys have started early this week:yep


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Nah, not nearly as confident as I was before the handicap was harshly cut by a round.


Same here. I thought 5 was about right, maybe even 6.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.

(not _that_ challenge)

I challenge that the Andrade fight won't get into the 9th round. Who's taking?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Full marks to Bryn for presentation.
> 
> Someone make the challenge.


Bryns a cut above in the presentation department, makes it easier for his team to concentrate on getting the picks right. The man is a martyr to the job.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

One Nations Cup member is attempting to intimidate the chairman. :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.
> 
> (not _that_ challenge)
> 
> I challenge that the Andrade fight won't get into the 9th round. Who's taking?


Lucky no one took you up!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Wallet
Appreciate the up to date scoring.

Don't you sleep??


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet Lilo's pick should be Cazares KO and not PTS, my mistake. Could you change it?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby Take the challenge, son. To use one of your own witty quips: Don't be THAT guy.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Bryns a cut above in the presentation department, makes it easier for his team to concentrate on getting the picks right. The man is a martyr to the job.


Thanks you Gaz, it's great to know my efforts are appreciated by one of my star players.



Wallet said:


> One Nations Cup member is attempting to intimidate the chairman. :-(


I demand action be taken. (unless they're on my team.)


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, and apologies or the Teeto-like posting run in the last 10minutes.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SCOUSE.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

swag posting mate


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

You're in wales aren't you? How's the snow? We had none all this time then yesterday it went mental and there is at least 4 inches from one day.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'd just like to issue an apology to my Team Ireland team mates for my awful pick this week. I'm sorry. I've let you all down. I know you expect more from me and I'll try to deliver in the future, should I be picked.

The only thing that could turn this week around would be @Pabby making the fucking challenge.
@Bryn, are you up for a challenge with the Pabmeister? @LP? @1971791?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'd just like to issue an apology to my Team Ireland team mates for my awful pick this week. I'm sorry. I've let you all down. I know you expect more from me and I'll try to deliver in the future, should I be picked.
> 
> The only thing that could turn this week around would be @Pabby making the fucking challenge.
> @Bryn, are you up for a challenge with the Pabmeister? @LP? @1971791?


What challenge?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You're in wales aren't you? How's the snow? We had none all this time then yesterday it went mental and there is at least 4 inches from one day.


I was off work from last Friday until yesterday due to the snow, we've had loads but it's all pretty much gone now. Had to still work from home though, which was a bummer.



Lunny said:


> I'd just like to issue an apology to my Team Ireland team mates for my awful pick this week. I'm sorry. I've let you all down. I know you expect more from me and I'll try to deliver in the future, should I be picked.
> 
> The only thing that could turn this week around would be @Pabby making the fucking challenge.
> @Bryn, are you up for a challenge with the Pabmeister? @LP? @1971791?


You idiot, I've already made the challenge which Pabby backed out of after initially agreeing an e-contract.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

How do I challenge, and what for?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I was off work from last Friday until yesterday due to the snow, we've had loads but it's all pretty much gone now. Had to still work from home though, which was a bummer.
> 
> You idiot, I've already made the challenge which Pabby backed out of after initially agreeing an e-contract.


Interesting. I don't think we'll get too much more.

Wallace should sue Pabby for wasting time.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Accept the fucking challenge, Pabs, you useless parasite.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Pabby


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You idiot, I've already made the challenge which Pabby backed out of after initially agreeing an e-contract.


Bit harsh. I'm glad we're a caring community in Team Ireland rather than the name calling brashness of the Welsh.

Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What challenge?


The Challenge.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I am a cat lover and I love to run.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I am a cat lover and I love to run.






?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Chacal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Songify is the shit. Fucking love the charlie sheen and the oh my dayum ones.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Bryn @BrineMod


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

YES CHACAL.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> YES CHACAL.


mmmmmm

Vote on my poll, I've mentioned you in a post.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*League Table*

*Wales* - *20pts*

*Mexico* - *14pts*

*Bangladesh* - *13pts*

*Ireland* - *6pts*



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @Wallet
> Appreciate the up to date scoring.
> 
> Don't you sleep??


I reboot for maintenance occasionally.



Bryn said:


> @Wallet Lilo's pick should be Cazares KO and not PTS, my mistake. Could you change it?


Yes.



Bryn said:


> I demand action be taken. (*unless they're on my team*.)


:think



1971791 said:


> How do I challenge, and what for?


*Challenges (Sponsored by jpab19):*

Team Captains can choose to challenge an opposing team on as many of their picks as they want.

Teams can only take part in 1 challenge per week.

5 points for winning a challenge.

If you choose to duck a challenge you may face vile taunts from other sides. Captains will be under intense pressure!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Stop ducking me, Pab.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> *League Table*
> 
> *Wales* - *20pts*
> 
> ...


:lol: Fucking hell......

Make the fucking challenege, @Pabby.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Fucking hell......
> 
> Make the fucking challenege, @Pabby.


Lad I'm seriously going to beat you up.

I'll happily take a challenge but I ain't doing it on the over/under in Matthysse-Dallas Jr. Not even Lunny thinks the under will happen.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lad I'm seriously going to beat you up.
> 
> I'll happily take a challenge but I ain't doing it on the over/under in Matthysse-Dallas Jr. Not even Lunny thinks the under will happen.


THIS is why you're bottom of the table and Wales are top. Ireland talk a good game, but Wales actually deliver. Get a clue, Pabs.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> THIS is why you're bottom of the table and Wales are top. Ireland talk a good game, but Wales actually deliver. Get a clue, Pabs.


I'll give you a clue. In the face.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'll give you a clue. In the face.


no ta


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lad I'm seriously going to beat you up.
> 
> I'll happily take a challenge but I ain't doing it on the over/under in Matthysse-Dallas Jr. Not even Lunny thinks the under will happen.


You're a dead man.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lad I'm seriously going to beat you up.


What a horrible thing to say.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What a horrible thing to say.





Lunny said:


> You're a dead man.












You 'sno I <3 you doe.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You 'sno I <3 you doe.


:rofl that face.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :rofl that face.


It needs saving.

@admin


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*The CHB Nations Cup Returns:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *22pts*

*Mexico* - *18pts*

*Bangladesh* - *17pts*

*Ireland* - *13pts*

*This week's picks:*



1971791 said:


> Chacal picks Aydin by TKO (Aydin vs Soto Karass) - *0pts*
> Markyboy86 has Andrade on points (UD?) (Andrade vs Hernández) - *3pts*
> NoMas - Fort by (T?)KO (Kolle vs Fort) - *3pts*
> Post Box has Dzinziruk beating Vera by UD. - *0pts*
> ...





Bryn said:


> *Friday:*
> 
> Demetrius Andrade vs Freddy Hernandez - WelshDevilRob / Andrade PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Demetrius Andrade TKO - Adam Canavan - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Teeto - Cazares Decision - *3pts*
> Mandanda - Andrade Stoppage - *1pt*
> Lunny - Dzinziruk Decision - *0pts*
> Danny - Kolle Decision - *0pts*
> ...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Top work lads, we've taken Week 2. :good


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

@Chacal


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

2 picks 2-0 with 6 points in the bag, my first season is going well, but will i fade terribly like Amir Zaki?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow my pick didn't come off, still good win for our team.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

6 pointer for Ireland there with no other team taking the under. Wish I'd been more confident in it now and made @Pabby take the challenge, but as I said at the time if I'm not 100% confident in a pick why should El Capitan.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably should have taken the challenge, Pabs.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> 6 pointer for Ireland there with no other team taking the under. Wish I'd been more confident in it now and made @Pabby take the challenge, but as I said at the time if I'm not 100% confident in a pick why should El Capitan.


Is that the rule?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Still think the line was too low, @GazOC?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Is that the rule?


Not a rule as such, was more just saying no one can have expected Pab to take the challenge when I wasn't even that confident in my own pick. If I was massively behind it I'd have asked Pabby to accept, whether he'd have listened to me is still his decision though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Not a rule as such, was more just saying no one can have expected Pab to take the challenge when I wasn't even that confident in my own pick. If I was massively behind it I'd have asked Pabby to accept, whether he'd have listened to me is still his decision though.


It was a sweet pick. Congrats.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It was a sweet pick. Congrats.


Cheers. Now to see what Wallet's got up his sleeve for next week.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Not a rule as such, was more just saying no one can have expected Pab to take the challenge when I wasn't even that confident in my own pick. If I was massively behind it I'd have asked Pabby to accept, whether he'd have listened to me is still his decision though.


I disagree with people's picks all the time but I'm not going to overrule anyone if they're confident in it. Seeing as even you were unsure about it there was no way I was risking it though.:lol: Frankly now you have free reign to do whatever you want now after that pick.:yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet - You may want to recount the scores; Mexico have got a magical extra 4 points from somewhere, and I've not even bothered checking the other teams. :-(

Glass calculator.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

#CompleteHardwareFailure


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet - You may want to recount the scores; Mexico have got a magical extra 4 points from somewhere, and I've not even bothered checking the other teams. :-(
> 
> Glass calculator.


The first match fixing scandal of the new season? And we don't even have a Team Italy involved!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Mandanda would never make such a basic mistake. That's if this is actually a mistake. :think


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm blaming dallas for my pick this week, why anyone would just wade into Matthysse is beyond me, thought for sure he'd go on the run. Nevermind.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> I'm blaming dallas for my pick this week, why anyone would just wade into Matthysse is beyond me, thought for sure he'd go on the run. Nevermind.


It's the pick I would've gone with, especially with Matthysse needing a little time to get going, generally, and also anticipating Dallas to be very cautious.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Is that the rule?


The rule is that Pab makes the fucking challenge. A rule he never adheres to.

#boycottByrne


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> The rule is that Pab makes the fucking challenge. A rule he never adheres to.
> 
> #boycottByrne


He really should've made the fucking challenge.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> The rule is that Pab makes the fucking challenge. A rule he never adheres to.
> 
> #boycottByrne


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Mandanda would never make such a basic mistake. That's if this is actually a mistake. :think


I'm guessing Mand didn't used to do the league table when he was pissed at 8am. :conf


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: The joys of being teetotal :happy.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

still got my 0
2-0 wooooo
warladesh


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> still got my 0
> 2-0 wooooo
> warladesh


Still got mine too, 0-2. I've turned into such a @Danny


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wallet aren't team bangladesh on 17 points? We got 10 this week and 7 last week


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Other than that it's right. Wales - 22, mexico - 18, banglades - 17, ireland - 13 @Wallet


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn

Can you give me a fight where I might have seen at least one of them fight before please? All about boxrec at the minute :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> @Bryn
> 
> Can you give me a fight where I might have seen at least one of them fight before please? All about boxrec at the minute :-(


Ok. I'm going to entrust you with our headline fight this week. Make me proud, @Lilo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wallet sort out bangladesh's score please.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Wallet sort out bangladesh's score please.


It's fine.

VERIFIED BY BRYN.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

We don't have 13, we got 10 this week and 7 the week before, I think.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> We don't have 13, we got 10 this week and 7 the week before, I think.


As I've been saying.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> As I've been saying.


Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Pabby @1971791 @LP @Bryn

*Week 3 Fixtures:*

*Friday:*

Felix Sturm vs Sam Soliman

Antwone Smith vs Jose Luis Castillo

Carlos Molina vs Cory Spinks 

*Saturday:*

Eduard Gutknecht vs Jurgen Braehmer

McJoe Arroyo vs Rodrigo Guerrero

McWilliams Arroyo vs Sonny Boy Jaro

Juan Manuel Lopez vs Aldimar Silva Santos - Over/Under 3.5 rounds


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice fights. Not a lot of give in that under, eh?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@ScouseLeader @JamieC @Mr.Gilfoid @adamcanavan @Noonaldinho @dkos

picks sent


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Nice fights. Not a lot of give in that under, eh?


Not a lot of give in the opponent.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby Have fights been sent out, or have you been on the lash again?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> @Pabby Have fights been sent out, or have you been on the lash again?


He's been on the lash. A girl bit his lip till it burst open, but he's recovering and should send the picks out soon.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> He's been on the lash. A girl bit his lip till it burst open, but he's recovering and should send the picks out soon.


:lol: I suspected as much.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> @Pabby Have fights been sent out, or have you been on the lash again?





Chacal said:


> He's been on the lash. A girl bit his lip till it burst open, but he's recovering and should send the picks out soon.





Jim Bowen said:


> :lol: I suspected as much.


:lol: This is true. Lips are in much pain.

But yeah, apologies for the lateness everyone, last couple of days have been hectic. Will start sending fights out now.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Done. @Mandanda, @Lunny, @Teeto I'll get at you guys next week, soz.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Done. @Mandanda, @Lunny, @Teeto I'll get at you guys next week, soz.


I understand, boss. My performances have been well below the high standards that I set last year. I'll take this week out to rest up and try and get some form back. Thanks.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I had the headline fights of Salido - Garcia and Aydin - Karass for the first two weeks.

Was close with my Garcia - Salido pick then really dropped the ball with Aydin - Karass.

As a result I've been demoted to Castillo - Smith.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I've not even got a fight to pick this week Chac!!! @Bryn.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Picking a Jose Luis Castillo fight should be an honour you little scamp.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Picking a Jose Luis Castillo fight should be an honour you little scamp.


It's upsetting doe cause he's shot to shit. Picking against a hero.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It's upsetting doe cause he's shot to shit. Picking against a hero.


I wouldn't be surprised if he pulled it off. Perhaps that's more out of blind optimism than anything else but he really surprised me against Popoca, hardly vintage Castillo or anything but he was impressive nonetheless. Didn't catch Smith's last fight versus Cruz but I heard he was overweight and far from impressive.

Not that I think JLC has got this wrapped up or anything, but I think it has the potential to be close. Big fan of both dudes.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I've not even got a fight to pick this week Chac!!! @Bryn.


No one has yet! :err
@GazOC


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet - when is this weeks deadline? :think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he pulled it off. Perhaps that's more out of blind optimism than anything else but he really surprised me against Popoca, hardly vintage Castillo or anything but he was impressive nonetheless. Didn't catch Smith's last fight versus Cruz but I heard he was overweight and far from impressive.
> 
> Not that I think JLC has got this wrapped up or anything, but I think it has the potential to be close. Big fan of both dudes.


Popoca was coming off a KO loss and a year + lay off. I watched Smith vs Cruz the other night. He was 3lb over I think. He looked okay though. I'm just hoping he makes weight and everything fine. I just expect Smith to win a moderately close points decision. I suppose from a personal stand point, I'll be happy if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet - when is this weeks deadline? :think


Before the start of the fights.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Friday picks:



Pabby said:


> Vano - Molina Decision - *3pts*
> Danny - Sturm Decision - *0pts*
> LHL - Castillo Decision - *0pts*





1971791 said:


> Sturm vs Soliman - Post Box picks Sturm by UD - *0pts*
> Molina vs Spinks - 1971791 picks Molina by decision. - *3pts*
> Smith vs Castillo - Chacal picks Smith by UD - *3pts*





Bryn said:


> Felix Sturm vs Sam Soliman - GazOC / Strum PTS - *0pts*
> 
> Antwone Smith vs Jose Luis Castillo - Chatty / Castillo PTS - *0pts*
> 
> Carlos Molina vs Cory Spinks - Lilo / Molina PTS - *3pts*





LP said:


> Felix Sturm PTS - Noonan - *0pts*
> 
> Antwone Smith TKO - LP - *1pt*
> 
> Carlos Molina PTS - JamieC - *3pts*


*League Table*

*Wales* - *25pts*

*Bangladesh* - *23pts*

*Mexico* - *22pts*

*Ireland* - *16pts*


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Where's BangLADesh? 

We're defo gonna overtake if they don't get picks in.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Make the fucking challenge @Pabby


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Where's BangLADesh?


South Asia.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> South Asia.


Thanks.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

So it's the Smith-Castillo fight that will determine the point difference after the Friday fights, as the other two picks are unanimous.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> So it's the Smith-Castillo fight that will determine the point difference after the Friday fights, as the other two picks are unanimous.


Well done.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Well done.


I was simplifying for those who can't be bothered to go through the list of picks. :bradley


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That's very commendable.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby , make the challenge on Castillo.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> So it's the Smith-Castillo fight that will determine the point difference after the Friday fights, as the other two picks are unanimous.


I fancy Smith for that one. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Make the fucking challenge, @jpab19.

Any team want one?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo delivers like his father, the milkman. True story


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I fancy Smith for that one. Hope I'm wrong.


Bugger!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Bugger!!


I fancied Smith in it too, but no worries. Looks like @Lilo got us some points. We'll see how the rest of the lads get on today, let me know of any challenges you fancy and I will be a fucking man and make them.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Smith was a 1/5 favourite, y'know...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

We're two points up so far, good work @Chacal. Second place with Saturday's fights still to come, hopefully we maintain it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Smith was a 1/5 favourite, y'know...


@lirva


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Shit game anyway.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

This should probably count towards some points if we're being true to ourselves.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> This should probably count towards some points if we're being true to ourselves.


I see you've been on fine form throughout this game.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

9 points out of 9 for me predictions wise, golden boot


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Why didn't we take the challenge on Smith - Castillo @1971791


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

We weren't called out! We are the equivalent of GGG in this competition.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> We weren't called out! We are the equivalent of GGG in this competition.


Pabby made the fucking challenge. But he didn't tag people. It's kind of like calling somebody out then refusing to send a contract.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> We weren't called out! We are the equivalent of GGG in this competition.


Make the fucking challenge yourself then.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Post tonight picks up, Wallet. I can feel a challenge coming on.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Post tonight picks up, Wallet. I can feel a challenge coming on.


Facilitate the fucking challenge, @Wallet.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Facilitate the fucking challenge, @Wallet.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 3 picks:*

Saturday picks:



Bryn said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Eduard Gutknecht vs Jurgen Braehmer - Grant / Braehmer PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Jurgen Braehmer PTS - Dkos - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Arroyo vs Jaro - 12downfor10 picks Arroyo TKO - *Cancelled*
> López vs Santos - Markyboy86 picks (López in) under 3.5 rounds.
> Gutknecht vs Braehmer - NoMas picks Braehmer by TKO. - *1pt*
> Arroyo vs Guerrero - Hook! picks Arroyo on points. - *Cancelled*





Pabby said:


> Jim Bowen - Gutknecht Decision - *0pts*
> Bajingo - McWilliams Arroyo Stoppage - *Cancelled*
> SOK - McJoe Arroyo Decision - *Cancelled*
> Wiirdo - Juanma Under 3.5 rounds


- Wales win *5pts* through a successful challenge over Ireland on the Braehmer-Gutknecht bout.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

McJoe-Guerrero is off.

Which is a shame, cause I would've happily challenged Wales on that one.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> McJoe-Guerrero is off.
> 
> Which is a shame, cause I would've happily challenged Wales on that one.


Oh I'm sure you would have.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Think Bowen's gonna be our star again this week. What a signing he's turned out to be.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I challenge Ireland on the Braehmer-Gutknecht fight.

LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I see we've gone for Braehmer TKO. Not sure what I make of this. Ballsy move, @NoMas


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I challenge Ireland on the Braehmer-Gutknecht fight.
> 
> LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Think Bowen's gonna be our star again this week. What a signing he's turned out to be.


And y'all doubted me at first. Myself and Jim laugh at you all.



Bryn said:


> I challenge Ireland on the Braehmer-Gutknecht fight.
> 
> LET'S DO THIS.


OH YOU DO, DO YOU.

Yeah we could make that happen.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I probably would have picked Smith if I had had a proper look at him, I just remember him having a poor fight not so long back and went with a cheeky SD for Castillo - I never really had faith in my pick this week.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> I probably would have picked Smith if I had had a proper look at him, I just remember him having a poor fight not so long back and went with a cheeky SD for Castillo - I never really had faith in my pick this week.


I could've done with this information before the fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I could've done with this information before the fight.


I was on my phone and didn't really have time to elaborate, just a rushed decision, a bad one at that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> I was on my phone and didn't really have time to elaborate, just a rushed decision, a bad one at that.


I did only give you a very small window in which to decide, for that I apologise.

You're my boy, Chatty. My boy.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wales challenge Ireland on the Braehmer-Gutknecht fight. 

Wales have Braehmer, Ireland have Gutknecht.

:bbb


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Wales challenge Ireland on the Braehmer-Gutknecht fight.
> 
> Wales have Braehmer, Ireland have Gutknecht.
> 
> :bbb


Since when does 'we could do that' mean 'we are doing that'????

I don't see any challenge made here.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Deny the fucking challenge, @Pabby.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Lunny is a Salesman.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Lunny is a Salesman.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Bryn Fuck off. Was it at least close?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> @Bryn Fuck off. Was it at least close?


TBF it was close. I scored it a point to Gutknecht. Could have gone either way. Definitely no robbery.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny is a vanity publisher.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Since when does 'we could do that' mean 'we are doing that'????
> 
> I don't see any challenge made here.


Get ta fuck, Lunny!!!:war


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Lunny , can't complain if it was close, still hate losing a close run thing, especially to the Welsh, its not even a country.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:amir


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny is right to be honest. I agreed to no challenge. It's me, why would I agree to a challenge? Null and void, there was no confirmation.

Uh huh. Yep.

:|


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Here's the results thread if you haven't seen it: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?4343-The-Nations-Cup-Returns-Results


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

We're only a twelth into the year. 

The false sense of security that the other teams have will lead them to complacency and that's when we pounce.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> We're only a twelth into the year.
> 
> The false sense of security that the other teams have will lead them to complacency and that's when we pounce.


Who said it's running until the end of the year? :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lulz @ Ireland.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Who said it's running until the end of the year? :think


So rather than it continuing with tradition you're saying that it finishes at an arbitrary date of your choosing and whoever happens to be top that week wins? That is bogus.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> So rather than it continuing with tradition you're saying that it finishes at an arbitrary date of your choosing and whoever happens to be top that week wins? That is bogus.


I'm undecided when it will finish. It may stop at the end of the boxing season. It might run all year. I don't know.

This ain't a democracy.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'm undecided when it will finish. It may stop at the end of the boxing season. It might run all year. I don't know.
> 
> This ain't a democracy.


This uncertainty is truly a bogus way to run a league.

A shambles.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sit down, Ireland.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Good work, lads. 8 points clear at the top. :smoke


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Have I missed a trick. We got more points than wales this week


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Good work, lads. 8 points clear at the top. :smoke


And thats with having to pick "on the fly"!! What a team!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

pabby really fucked us all over here


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> And thats with having to pick "on the fly"!! What a team!!


I'm prioritising the Nation's Cup over my actual work next week, so you should have at least a few days in which to make your pick, rather than a few hours!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> Have I missed a trick. We got more points than wales this week


Wales got an additional 5 points for destroying Ireland in a challenge.

@Pabby Unlucky boldey. :good


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

To be fair, the fight you gave me was a no-brainer......and I still got it wrong!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wales KO1 Ireland










@Pabby @Lunny @Teeto @Hornswoggle @restofyouleprechaunfaggots


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm prioritising the Nation's Cup over my actual work next week, so you should have at least a few days in which to make your pick, rather than a few hours!


Unlike this, I might not actually be around at all next week. Rag week and all that.

God speed, team.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Wales KO1 Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ireland will be liberated


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Wales KO1 Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/rugby-union/21285946


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Just happy to be part of the only European Country in this competition tbh.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wales vs Ireland next week...










:think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Wales vs Ireland next week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel another challenge coming on. :bbb


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.


It's a very, very close fight. I cannot see past Selby though, but being in the Lion's den might work against him - however it didn't appear to bother him in Liverpool. :hey
@Wallet @Pabby Some kind of Captain's challenge?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

But.........Selby is going to win.

Imo.

Will take challenges on the other Irish dudes fighting though(namely Frampton and Lee).


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I see we've gone for Braehmer TKO. Not sure what I make of this. Ballsy move, @NoMas


my bad sorry lads, thought he would stop him late... was a cracking fight though, do we get anything for calling him to win, just wrong method??? lol


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> my bad sorry lads, thought he would stop him late... was a cracking fight though, do we get anything for calling him to win, just wrong method??? lol


1 point for calling him, 3 for right method. I'd have gone for Brahmer decision personally but it's one mans opinion against anothers. You still got us a point


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> 1 point for calling him, 3 for right method. I'd have gone for Brahmer decision personally but it's one mans opinion against anothers. You still got us a point


wasnt all lost then haha


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> wasnt all lost then haha


:good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Wales got an additional 5 points for destroying Ireland in a challenge.
> 
> @Pabby Unlucky boldey. :good


Boldey :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @1971791 @Bryn @Pabby

*Week 4 Fixtures:*

Friday picks:

Sonny Bill Williams vs Frans Botha

Kevin Bizier vs Nate Campbell

Tyler Asselstine vs Baha Laham

Saturday picks:

Alexander Miskirtchian vs Andreas Evensen

Jamie Conlan vs Mike Robinson

Lee Selby vs Martin Lindsay

Kiko Martinez vs Carl Frampton

I need the Williams-Botha pick by Thursday night as I think it will be an early starter.

Good luck. :good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby's on a drugs binge, he'll be injecting heroin up his japs eye by the time the picks have to be in.

Make the fucking challenge, @Danny.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Pabby's on a drugs binge, he'll be injecting heroin up his japs eye by the time the picks have to be in.
> 
> Make the fucking challenge, @Danny.


How the fuck do challenges even work? :lol:

I'll confirm Kalambay/Pabinho is on a crack binge with Talisa and his soon-to-be-newborn before stepping in, but if he is I'll get picks out later tonight or tomorrow.

And if somebody let's me know how the challenge procedure works, we'll make the fucking challenge. Ain't no mincing up in hurr, WAR CATHOLICISM.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> How the fuck do challenges even work? :lol:
> 
> I'll confirm Kalambay/Pabinho is on a crack binge with Talisa and his soon-to-be-newborn before stepping in, but if he is I'll get picks out later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> And if somebody let's me know how the challenge procedure works, we'll make the fucking challenge. Ain't no mincing up in hurr, WAR CATHOLICISM.


He's currently crying abut his comedown in the Lounge mate.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> How the fuck do challenges even work? :lol:
> 
> I'll confirm Kalambay/Pabinho is on a crack binge with Talisa and his soon-to-be-newborn before stepping in, but if he is I'll get picks out later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> And if somebody let's me know how the challenge procedure works, we'll make the fucking challenge. Ain't no mincing up in hurr, WAR CATHOLICISM.


If only challenges were explained in the OP...



Wallet said:


> *Challenges (Sponsored by jpab19):*
> 
> Team Captains can choose to challenge an opposing team on as many of their picks as they want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> If only challenges were explained in the OP...


Where's the risk? What happens if you lose? Just 0 points?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Danny can take over this week. Today might be the only day I'll be on this week and I really can't be arsed to do, well, anything right now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Where's the risk? What happens if you lose? Just 0 points?


Nothing. Your opponent gains 5 points.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Make the fucking challenge, @Danny. 
@LP is well up for a challenge, so I've heard.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Picks sent out. Apologies to those who didn't get one this week, just tried to keep it fair and pick those with the least fights and who hadn't picked last week. #DemocracyDanny.

If anybody is extra confident in picking somebody, let me know whether you'll put your pick forward for a challenge or not and we'll see what happens.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Noonaldinho @dkos @JamieC @Mr.Gilfoid @Rooq @ScouseLeader

picks sent @adam canavan on the bench this week mate :good


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Danny should have my pick in by tonight mate, just having another look at Lindsay now, reckon I'll be going with Selby though.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Wales know what they are doing and have excellent leadership.

2013 is the Year of the Dragon.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WelshDevilRob said:


> Wales know what they are doing and have excellent leadership.
> 
> 2013 is the Year of the Dragon.


THIS. :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I had to pick Williams - Botha. Tough pick.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WelshDevilRob said:


> Wales know what they are doing and have excellent leadership.
> 
> 2013 is the Year of the Dragon.


2012 was year of the dragon and you failed to capitalise.

2013 is year of the snake and Ireland have a strong history of destroying snakes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 2012 was year of the dragon and you failed to capitalise.
> 
> 2013 is year of the snake and Ireland have a strong history of destroying snakes.


Every year is the year of the Bangladesh.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

A reminder that I need the Williams-Botha pick tonight.
@Danny @LP @1971791


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> A reminder that I need the Williams-Botha pick tonight.
> @Danny @LP @1971791


If 1971791 doesn't get to you, I chose Botha decision. Fucking hard pick. I reckon Williams gasses and gets taught a lesson from an old man.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Can we change 1971791's name? 

I'll look through the cricket team for a suitable Bangladeshi name. 

Just looked, there's Shuvagata, we could call him Shuvvy for short. Nazmul? We could call him Naz?

Shuvvy or Naz?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

picks in Amigo


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Can we change 1971791's name?
> 
> I'll look through the cricket team for a suitable Bangladeshi name.
> 
> ...


Naz

Is that okay, @1971791


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Im having a shocker this season. if my pick doesnt come off on saturday, i would like to be placed on loan until i've gained the experience required to compete at the highest level.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

soz 1971791


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Im having a shocker this season. if my pick doesnt come off on saturday, i would like to be placed on loan until i've gained the experience required to compete at the highest level.


slap yourself in the face and get a grip son


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Yeah, I can confirm Chacal's pick.


Okay, Shuvvy. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Can we not, I'm not a big fan of the name Naz. If I ever get to a point where I'm comfortable with using my real name, we can go with that. Also, can some of you get your picks in please???
> 
> Yeah, I can confirm Chacal's pick.


Aigagia?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wales - Botha KO - SimonTemplar

Mexico - Sonny Bill Williams TKO - Noonaldinho

BangLADesh - Botha UD - Chacal

Ireland - Botha TKO


MTFC.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Sonny Bill wins :good Viva Mexico :lp


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Wales - Botha KO - SimonTemplar
> 
> Mexico - Sonny Bill Williams TKO - Noonaldinho
> 
> ...


Wasn't this meant to be over 12? Apparently SBW in trouble in 9th, and they called 10th the final round and he took it on points. What a joke Aussie boxing is. "Shit he's getting beat. Last round boys!" I hope this doesn't count, it was down for 12 on Boxrec and betting sites. Botha would've have finished him according to the RBR I've see, even the commentators were shocked when they said the tenth was to be the last.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

It seems as if they just changed the fight to a ten-rounder mid-fight... despite a title being on the line. @Wallet, what's going to happen with the picks?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

97-91 97-91 98-94

You can not give this to Botha or every week when there is shitty points scoring people will moan. The official result is Williams PTS


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

and if it was originally advertised as a 10 rounder would it really have effected your picks? ........Really?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> and if it was originally advertised as a 10 rounder would it really have effected your picks? ........Really?


For all you know, it could have. Anyway, that really isn't how it works. The fight should have been a 12 round fight and the fact that it was for some random title backed that up. The fight should not have been 10 rounds. Nobody thought that it was 10 rounds. And it's not about shitty scoring (as Williams was winning and Botha couldn't have got a decision), it's about being misled. I think that the fight should be voided, but we'll see what Wallet has to say.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> and if it was originally advertised as a 10 rounder would it really have effected your picks? ........Really?


No, but Botha apparently hurt him in the 9th, and he could've stopped him in 11 or 12. There was a reason it was changed to a ten rounder mid fight, and it wasn't because they were scared that Botha would be knocked out.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That just reeks of corruption, I think the fight should be ousted on those terms. The fight was scheduled for a twelve rounder and that didn't happen so it should be void. It's not your typical robbery is it, they have actually moved the rounds to fit so that a certain boxer can win. If it was changed before the fight then fair enough but not mid-fight.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

And every points robbery isnt corruption? where do you stop it?

If the official result of the fight stands, it should on here too. If there's an inquest etc then so be it!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Ultimately all results should be done to official results, not any of our interpretation of them, because we don't agree with them.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its different though, you can take the points robbery into account in your pick as it happens fairly often. You can't really take into account they are going to start knocking rounds of the fight as and when they feel.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> And every points robbery isnt corruption? where do you stop it?
> 
> If the official result of the fight stands, it should on here too. If there's an inquest etc then so be it!


There's a difference between a subjective points decision and seemingly changing the duration of a fight to suit the hometown fighter.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Official result has to stand.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Come off it @Noonaldinho , it was stopped because they panicked and thought SBW was gonna get knocked out.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> and if it was originally advertised as a 10 rounder would it really have effected your picks? ........Really?


Dang it yes really. Williams has the conditioning of an asthmatic Sumo wrestler, and the longer a fight goes the more it favours Botha's experience over Williams' lack thereof. The 'championship rounds' were always likely to prove Botha's happiest hunting ground, and it appears that those who watched the fight saw evidence of this...

So I'd void it. Which is a shame, as were it not for corrupt Australian officials it appears likely that I would have gained my team nine points.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

chatty said:


> Its different though, you can take the points robbery into account in your pick as it happens fairly often. You can't really take into account they are going to start knocking rounds of the fight as and when they feel.


You have always struck me as a sensible, intelligent sort @chatty. Thank you for providing further evidence of this.

I think the cold has got to @Noonaldinho - the man's just not thinking clearly.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Dang it yes really. Williams has the conditioning of an asthmatic Sumo wrestler, and the longer a fight goes the more it favours Botha's experience over Williams' lack thereof. The 'championship rounds' were always likely to prove Botha's happiest hunting ground, and it appears that those who watched the fight saw evidence of this...
> 
> So I'd void it. Which is a shame, as were it not for corrupt Australian officials it appears likely that I would have gained my team nine points.


I remember from your fight breakdown when picking Botha, you picked him because you thought he would stop him very late.

This fight has been struck from the record. 0 points for all teams.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Very happy all sides have managed to come to an agreement. Handshakes all 'round, people.

Except for the Mexicans, unsurprisingly attempting to be thieving again.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I remember from your fight breakdown when picking Botha, you picked him because you thought he would stop him very late.
> 
> This fight has been struck from the record. 0 points for all teams.


I did, @Bryn, 'tis true. I do think that the longer an old warhorse hangs in there with a rookie, the greater the chance of that old warhorse adjusting, finding the opening, and unleashing one last moment of skill. Much of life boils down to levels - when judged over a few moments, the levels are not always apparent, but over the longer haul, experience gains traction.

0 points all round and a fish in a bullet-proof vest to the Australian Boxing Commission seems the fairest outcome to me, given what we have to work with.

:hi:, by the way.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Very happy all sides have managed to come to an agreement. Handshakes all 'round, people.
> 
> Except for the Mexicans, unsurprisingly attempting to be thieving again.


Could even be a group hug moment. If it weren't for those Mexicans.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The fight will be considered a no contest due to the mid-fight change of distance.

Don't cry too much about your lost 1 point, @Noonaldinho.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Could even be a group hug moment. If it weren't for those Mexicans.


The risk of pick-pocketing is simply too high. They try it with your shoes I hear. Shoes! How is that even possible? Madness.

Rest assured you'll all be receiving a nod of approval from myself across the Nations Cup conference room.

Except for your table, Mexico.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@Wallet Correct decision and I don't give a fuck about points for Wales. Its fucking disgusting.

Fuck any cunt involved in that farce.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheated not defeated.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Cheated not defeated.


It's heartening that you're coming round to our point of view, that you're now empathising with Botha in this way. Your open-mindedness is an example to us all.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Surely if the record books say whoever the winner is, that is what we should go to? I'm not fussed about the 1 point. Surely we can't pick and choose which official results we use? 

Did the Enzo win against McPhiblin get turned to a NC due to the 2 min round when Enzo was up queer street? @Team Wales :think


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Surely if the record books say whoever the winner is, that is what we should go to? I'm not fussed about the 1 point. Surely we can't pick and choose which official results we use?
> 
> Did the Enzo win against McPhiblin get turned to a NC due to the 2 min round when Enzo was up queer street? @Team Wales :think


I think that there is an unspoken agreement between all of those representing Team Wales that we will ignore this post and hope that history forgets it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> I think that there is an unspoken agreement between all of those representing Team Wales that we will ignore this post and hope that history forgets it.


Ad the saying goes: History is not written by the Welsh.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I reckon if it carried on Williams would have been dropped several times allowing Botha to overtake him on points and win a decision. If I knew it was only a 10 rounder I'd have picked Williams.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

The fight as picked did not go ahead. NC is the right decision for the purposes of this competition IMHO.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok what about my point of the Enzo fight?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Ok what about my point of the Enzo fight?


Act of God. No claim sorry.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Act of God. No claim sorry.


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm shocked,stunned but not a little bit amazed .


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Still waiting on BangLADesh's Friday picks. @1971791

Going out now so most likely won't be able to post them before the fights if I do receive them.



LP said:


> Friday picks:
> 
> Nate Campbell PTS - Rooq
> 
> Tyler Asselstine TKO - Dkos





Danny said:


> Mandanda - Asselstine UD
> Lunny - Bizier UD





Bryn said:


> Friday picks:
> 
> Kevin Bizier vs Nate Campbell - Lilo / Bizier PTS
> 
> Tyler Asselstine vs Baha Laham - WelshDevilRob / Asseltine PTS


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I reckon if it carried on Williams would have been dropped several times allowing Botha to overtake him on points and win a decision. If I knew it was only a 10 rounder I'd have picked Williams.


Fuck off with that "oh but I think this MIGHT happen" ****** loser talk that. So every fight that happens nowand something changes the teams who it doesn't suit whinge like bitches to get the 1 single point taken off. Pathetic

Surprised at Ireland


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> Fuck off with that "oh but I think this MIGHT happen" ****** loser talk that. So every fight that happens nowand something changes the teams who it doesn't suit whinge like bitches to get the 1 single point taken off. Pathetic
> 
> Surprised at Ireland


I was clearly making a fucking joke, don't be a ******.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck you @Chacal. Don't ever question my swag levels like you did the other day again. I got dons.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Calm down, lads.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Calm the fuck down, Bryn.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Calm down, lads.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't hate, @Post Box


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Temporarily out-swagged, touché


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Temporarily out-swagged, touché


One love.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Fuck off with that "oh but I think this MIGHT happen" ****** loser talk that. So every fight that happens nowand something changes the teams who it doesn't suit whinge like bitches to get the 1 single point taken off. Pathetic
> 
> Surprised at Ireland


WHOA NELLY Poncho, keep it Trillmatic here. Everyone else has solid reasoning as to why the fight should be null and void in the context of the Nations Cup as opposed to Mexico, who have only offered "waaaaaaaaaaaah but cheating should prevail waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah", step off on that nah'mean. A 12 round fight magically became a 10-rounder DURING the fight, that isn't the same fight people sent picks in for. Points can't buy y'all shoes.

~Splash~


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pab going in hard.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WHOA NELLY Poncho, keep it Trillmatic here. Everyone else has solid reasoning as to why the fight should be null and void in the context of the Nations Cup as opposed to Mexico, who have only offered "waaaaaaaaaaaah but cheating should prevail waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah", step off on that nah'mean. A 12 round fight magically became a 10-rounder DURING the fight, that isn't the same fight people sent picks in for. Points can't buy y'all shoes.
> 
> ~Splash~


Bodybag that bitch


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Friday picks:
> 
> Nate Campbell PTS - Rooq - *0pts*
> 
> Tyler Asselstine TKO - Dkos - *0pts*





Danny said:


> Mandanda - Asselstine UD - *0pts*
> Lunny - Bizier UD - *1pt*





Bryn said:


> Friday picks:
> 
> Kevin Bizier vs Nate Campbell - Lilo / Bizier PTS - *1pt*
> 
> Tyler Asselstine vs Baha Laham - WelshDevilRob / Asseltine PTS - *0pts*





1971791 said:


> Markyboy has Asseltine by decision (UD) - *0pts*
> 
> I pick Bizier by decision (UD). - *1pt*


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

In the bag @Wales


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> In the bag @Wales


Good work lad. Appreciate the point. We've maintained our lead moving into tonight's fights.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

God, Mexico suck.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Waiting on picks from Mexico and Bangladesh. @LP @1971791

Need them before 8pm tonight. :bbb


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Saturday picks:
> 
> Alexander Miskirtchian vs Andreas Evensen - Bryn / Evensen PTS
> 
> ...





Danny said:


> Teeto - Conlan PTS
> Jim Bowen - Selby PTS
> SOK - Frampton PTS
> Pabby - Evensen PTS





1971791 said:


> NoMas picks Selby to beat Lindsay on points.
> Hook! picks Evensen to Miskirtchian on points.
> 12downfor10 picks Conlan to beat Robinson by TKO.
> Post Box picks Frampton to beat Martínez on points.


LP tells me the Mexico picks are on their way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@1971791 make the fucking challenge.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wales picking selby KO. Now that's confidence.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know if that's sarcasm, but the first three teams have the same winners for all the fights.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I don't know if that's sarcasm, but the first three teams have the same winners for all the fights.


Challenge the method.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I don't know if that's sarcasm, but the first three teams have the same winners for all the fights.





Chacal said:


> Wales picking selby KO. Now that's confidence.


I'm not so sure Selby gets the stoppage. It's on you if you want to challenge that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe don't make the fucking challenge actually @1971791


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I would like to issue a challenge to @Sportofkings that Frampton will stop Martinez.

Bringing back in-house challenges. Pab Arum.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@1971791 You probably want to nominate a Vice-Captain to stand in for you if you're not going to be available for whatever reason.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I'll wait to see what the putos mexicanos have to offer before I go for a challenge.


 @LP wants to hurry up.

Also, nominate a vice captain. *cough*


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I challenge Bangladesh that Frampton will KO Martinez.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I challenge Bangladesh that Frampton will KO Martinez.


You can suck a dick since that isn't even your teams pick.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You can suck a dick since that isn't even your teams pick.


Wallet said it was ok and commended Team Ireland on our innovative ways.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Wallet said it was ok and commended Team Ireland on our innovative ways.


 @Wallet lied.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

No.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mexico's picks.



LP said:


> JFT96 - Conlan PTS
> Mr.Gilfoid - Evensen PTS
> JamieC - Selby TKO
> ScouseLeader - Frampton PTS


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Mexico's picks.


 @1971791


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wallet, can you challenge 2 teams for the same pick and if you win do you get 10 points?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Wallet, can you challenge 2 teams for the same pick and if you win do you get 10 points?


No.

"Teams can only take part in 1 challenge per week."


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> No.
> 
> "Teams can only take part in 1 challenge per week."


Damn.

----------------------------------------------------

We're 1 point behind Mexico and 9 behind Wales. If we win a challenge we boost ourselves up the rankings, if we challenge wales and we lose they leave us for dead, if we challenge mexico and we lose they extend their lead on us.

What do you think, @1971791


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Wallet said it was ok and commended Team Ireland on our innovative ways.


Pab is saying it isn't though.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I challenge Wales on the Selby vs Lindsay fight. 
@Bryn


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I would like to issue a challenge to @Sportofkings that Frampton will stop Martinez.
> 
> Bringing back in-house challenges. Pab Arum.


Thats some teeto type shit right there Lunny:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Thats some teeto type shit right there Lunny:lol:


We can't lose!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I challenge Wales on the Selby vs Lindsay fight.
> @Bryn


Ballsy move by us. Ballsy indeed. I was merely suggesting, I hope you've thought this through.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I challenge Wales on the Selby vs Lindsay fight.
> @Bryn


Bryn rejects the challenge.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Bryn rejects the challenge.


Booooooo!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Bryn is a ducking ***. He's defo not going HAM.

This is not how challenges are supposed to be.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

This sucks.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @1971791 make the fucking challenge.





Chacal said:


> Ballsy move by us. Ballsy indeed. I was merely suggesting, I hope you've thought this through.





Chacal said:


> @Bryn is a ducking ***. He's defo not going HAM.
> 
> This is not how challenges are supposed to be.


Make up your mind you arsecandle.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

We'll accept that challenge won't we @Pabby?

Pabs?

Will we?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is a disgrace, @Bryn


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@1971791 does the challenge go out to Mexico as well?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby @Danny _Take_ the challenge!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Are we doing this @1971791 @LP ?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

No, we're not.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Understood. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Should have made the fucking challenge.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 4:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *37pts*

*Bangladesh* - *32pts*

*Mexico* - *28pts*

*Ireland* - *22pts*



Bryn said:


> *Friday picks:*
> 
> Sonny Bill Williams vs Frans Botha - SimonTempar / Botha KO - *Void*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> *Friday picks:*
> 
> Chacal has Botha by decision (UD) - *Void*
> 
> ...





Danny said:


> *Friday picks:*
> 
> Bajingo - Botha TKO - *Void*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> *Friday picks:*
> 
> Sonny Bill Williams TKO - Noonaldinho - *Void*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Can't believe @Pabby bottled the Frampton challenge.

This is why we're last place.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Can't believe @Pabby bottled the Frampton challenge.
> 
> This is why we're last place.


Nobody made me an offer! Apart from yourself, and that was an attempt at challenging your own teammates pick.........

We performed better than both Mexico and Wales this week anyways, we're finding our rhythm.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Nobody made me an offer! Apart from yourself, and that was an attempt at challenging your own teammates pick.........
> 
> We performed better than both Mexico and Wales this week anyways, we're finding our rhythm.


I think you'll find I offered to challenge a team on the Frampton fight that he'd win by KO. Wallet even agreed to these terms. I'll find your response....

Oh, here it is:



Lunny said:


> I challenge Bangladesh that Frampton will KO Martinez.





Chacal said:


> You can suck a dick since that isn't even your teams pick.





Lunny said:


> Wallet said it was ok and commended Team Ireland on our innovative ways.





Pabby said:


> Pab is saying it isn't though.


"Oh, Oh Lunny, you only tried to challenge a team Ireland member!" All that up there ^ was BEFORE I turned the challenge on SoK.

Check mate, bottler.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If 1971791 had made the challenge we'd be drawing with Wales.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh, I got mixed up between the two.

I don't care either way, succa.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh, I got mixed up between the two.
> 
> I don't care either way, succa.


That really does speak volumes.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> That really does speak volumes.


Shut up.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Shut up.


So it's come to this.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> So it's come to this.


Whoa man squash the beef.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

swaggg


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Chacal said:


> If 1971791 had made the challenge we'd be drawing with Wales.


Wales ducked us.

It was a shrewd move.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Wales ducked us.
> 
> It was a shrewd move.


They didn't have enough confidence in their own guy. Can you imagine the drama in the last 2 rounds if they had taken the challenge? And it'd put us right up there with them. We need to go all out next week.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my first point on the table. Schwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaagg


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Got my first point on the table. Schwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaagg


Congrats!
@12downfor10 is a beast, he's gotten us 3 points on every fight he's called (one of them got cancelled).


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Congrats!
> @12downfor10 is a beast, he's gotten us 3 points on every fight he's called (one of them got cancelled).


I'm changed man since my near death experience. I see things I didn't before.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'm changed man since my near death experience. I see things I didn't before.


:booth


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> :booth


:audley


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :audley


:haye
@1971791 needs to appoint a VC


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Can't believe @Pabby bottled the Frampton challenge.
> 
> This is why we're last place.


Lulz @ your primitive panicking and the whole 'ooooh we're behind after 3 weeks of the season, gotta lose our heads and take every challenge available to make up ground'.

Nah laz. Steady stewardship is the one. Hence why we've had a good week and closed the gap. Yeeeee c'mon.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok week there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Lulz @ your primitive panicking and the whole 'ooooh we're behind after 3 weeks of the season, gotta lose our heads and take every challenge available to make up ground'.
> 
> Nah laz. Steady stewardship is the one. Hence why we've had a good week and closed the gap. Yeeeee c'mon.


What a lovely mediocre week we had.

So haps to be in a team that ducks challenges, striving to become middle of the road.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Ok week there.


What you talking about? You've been exposed as challenge duckers.



Lunny said:


> What a lovely mediocre week we had.
> 
> So haps to be in a team that ducks challenges, striving to become middle of the road.


I wasn't aware you were on team WALES!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Turns out that ducking that challenge was the right call, you spacker.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Turns out that ducking that challenge was the right call, you spacker.


Still a shameful act.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What a lovely mediocre week we had.
> 
> So haps to be in a team that ducks challenges, striving to become middle of the road.


So haps we have a member on board who'll strive to take on stupid risks week-in week-out, risks that have so far gifted points to others. Are you sure you didn't sign for Bangladesh? Did they loan you back on deadline day to try and create havoc. You're destroying dressing room spirit, Linny.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Danny said:


> So haps we have a member on board who'll strive to take on stupid risks week-in week-out, risks that have so far gifted points to others. Are you sure you didn't sign for Bangladesh? Did they loan you back on deadline day to try and create havoc. You're destroying dressing room spirit, Linny.


Fuck, we're rumbled.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> So haps we have a member on board who'll strive to take on stupid risks week-in week-out, risks that have so far gifted points to others. Are you sure you didn't sign for Bangladesh? Did they loan you back on deadline day to try and create havoc. You're destroying dressing room spirit, Linny.


I'm a risk taker, a maverick, a loose cannon who GETS THE JOB DONE.

This risk would have got us 5 points.

I even have basic mathematics behind me. Let's delve into the maths of challenges, shall we?

4 teams. We divide our challenges between 3 different teams. Say we only win 50% of our challenges, that means we have got 50% of the challenge points.

Here, I'll make it easier for you:

Say we make 24 challenges in a season and lose 12 of them whilst rotating the teams we challenge. Here's how it breaks down:

120 points available through our 24 challenges. Ireland get 60 of them points. The remaining 60 is roughly split between the 3 other teams. So...

Ireland:60
Wales: 20
Mexico: 20
Bangladesh: 20

OH THE RECKLESS CHALLENGES THAT MAY HAND OUR OPPONENTS POINTS.

You have no testes whatsoever if you don't think we can win 50% of our challenges.

*WISE UP, ********

Now, due to my team mates being so far behind on the game, I've gone and given away the tactics that could have seen us sail to victory. Now they'll all be doing it. Well done, Danny, well done. If we don't win this year I know who's fault it is.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm a risk taker, a maverick, a loose cannon who GETS THE JOB DONE.
> 
> This risk would have got us 5 points.
> 
> ...


You have failed to take into account the fact that other teams make challenges also.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You have failed to take into account the fact that other teams make challenges also.


You're a mong. I took that into account. It was my whole point that the team who makes the most challenges stands to get the most points.

Read the last couple of sentences.

EVT that, spunkbreath.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Turns out that ducking that challenge was the right call, you* spacker*.


:rofl

Right out of 1997


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sorry for the name calling, Chacal, things just got so heated in here.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I now know how Roy Keane felt in 2002. All happy at getting 2nd place for 1 week when we could have had so much more.

This ain't a holiday.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You're a mong. I took that into account. It was my whole point that the team who makes the most challenges stands to get the most points.
> 
> Read the last couple of sentences.
> 
> EVT that, spunkbreath.


Don't hate :aaron


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Don't hate :aaron


I'd just like to take this opportunity to once again apologise for my harsh words.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm a risk taker, a maverick, a loose cannon who GETS THE JOB DONE.


Oh rly?



Lunny said:


> Still got mine too, 0-2. I've turned into such a @Danny





Lunny said:


> I understand, boss. My performances have been well below the high standards that I set last year. I'll take this week out to rest up and try and get some form back. Thanks.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh rly?


On reflection it's clear that I was being hard on myself. The top players in any event are often their own biggest critics, to push themselves that much further. No other team got points from those 2 picks either so I did not cost us any points in comparison.

Unlike your timid attitude towards the challenge.

Bodypab that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'd just like to take this opportunity to once again apologise for my harsh words.


I forgive you. You're a nice man.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> On reflection it's clear that I was being hard on myself. The top players in any event are often their own biggest critics, to push themselves that much further. No other team got points from those 2 picks either so I did not cost us any points in comparison.
> 
> Unlike your timid attitude towards the challenge.
> 
> Bodypab that.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Poor week Mexico :-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> Poor week Mexico :-(


WHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn @1971791 @LP @Pabby

*Week Five Fixtures:*

Ben Jones vs Kris Hughes

Alejandro Lopez vs Jonathan Romero

Hanzel Martinez vs Alejandro Gonzalez Jr

Adrien Broner vs Gavin Rees - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds

Sakio Bika vs Nikola Sjekloca

Vicente Escobedo vs Edner Cherry

Demetrius Hopkins vs Charles Whittaker

All are Saturday picks so I'll say 7pm for the Jones-Hughes fight, and midnight for the rest. :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

To clarify, by Over/Under 6.5 rounds I mean "Will there be more or less than 6 completed rounds in the bout?"

If the 7th round starts, the Over wins, otherwise the under wins.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Mr.Gilfoid @ScouseLeader @Noonaldinho @Rooq @JamieC @dkos @adamcanavan

picks sent


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> To clarify, by Over/Under 6.5 rounds I mean "Will there be more or less than 6 completed rounds in the bout?"
> 
> If the 7th round starts, the Over wins, otherwise the under wins.


Not 90 seconds into the 6th round? I'd hate there to be another NC :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Not 90 seconds into the 6th round? I'd hate there to be another NC :lol:


Nope.

Not unless there are some extraordinary circumstances like on Friday.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Nope.
> 
> Not unless there are some extraordinary circumstances like on Friday.


:lol: Announcer comes in at the end of the 5th and declares the 6th to be the final round. Might have to back the under just in case.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@SimonTemplar Bryn is requesting that you organise this weeks Wales picks.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @SimonTemplar Bryn is requesting that you organise this weeks Wales picks.


Wales are the new France, they leaders are deserting you :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Wales are the new France, they leaders are deserting you :lol:


At least we leave at the top of the table.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Fights sent, whoever didn't get one I'll catch you next time and all that jazz.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

LP said:


> Poor week Mexico :-(


i take no blame as i wasnt involved, this is also my chance to say that i got everything right of course


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @SimonTemplar Bryn is requesting that you organise this weeks Wales picks.


Crikey, only just saw this sorry - we're snowed in again so I am out and about shuttling people around in the the Land Rover. But I'll try to get something out to the troops - presumably this weeks fights are on the front page of the thread?



Noonaldinho said:


> Wales are the new France, they leaders are deserting you :lol:


Au contraire - Bryn is like Hannibal, falsely imprisoned for a crime he did not commit. I am Murdoch, overlooked by the authorities, I still have my freedom and can use that to bring us together as a team in our time of need, firstly getting our picks organized, then moving on to secure our beloved leader's freedom. This current adversity will provide evidence of our unity and esprit de corps, rather than giving any suggestion of disarray or discord.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> presumably this weeks fights are on the front page of the thread?


Yes. :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Waiting on picks from everyone but Ireland.
@LP @1971791 @Bryn


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Trendsetters. Innovators.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

just waiting on 1 pick from @JFT96


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll get on it now.

#TemplarMethod


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm ready to MTFC, just need to know what everyone else has picked.

Come on @Wallet, let the Welshman see the leek.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Ben Jones vs Kris Hughes - chatty /Hughes TKO
> 
> Alejandro Lopez vs Jonathan Romero - Simon Templar / Romero PTS
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Vano - Kris Hughes Points
> Jim Bowen - Jonathan Romero Points
> Lunny - Hanzel Martinez Stoppage
> Mandanda - Adrien Broner vs Gavin Rees - Over 6.5 Rounds
> ...


A couple of interesting picks there.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Do we, as leaders, need to become embroiled in the risky practice of challenges? Let the chasing pack take points off each other this week and we can deal with whoever emerges from that next week.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Do we, as leaders, need to become embroiled in the risky practice of challenges? Let the chasing pack take points off each other this week and we can deal with whoever emerges from that next week.


That's a fair point, Gaz. With challenges you're only running the risk of gifting other teams points and not losing any yourself, so not taking part in challenges could allow other teams to start overtaking us by getting 5 extra points.

As a rule, I generally only challenge (or accept challenges) on picks that our team feel strongly about. He who dares wins and all that. This time next year, Gaz...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I didn't want to pick that fight at all because I thought I liked Cherry too much to really be objective, but mah'dude didn't get back to me so it is what it is. I really want to see the Cherry Bomb pull it off but he's not exactly looking great these days. Neither is Escobedo I 'spose, but s'whatever.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Theres no silly picks this week IMHO. We differ on 2 and, while I think we have the Bika and Cherry fights right, neither fight is a stonewaller or worth risking the lead over IMHO.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Theres no silly picks this week IMHO. We differ on 2 and, while I think we have the Bika and Cherry fights right, neither fight is a stonewaller or worth risking the lead over IMHO.


Aye, I wouldn't challenge on any of Ireland's picks, there is a particular bout I'm waiting on seeing how Mexico and Bangladesh pick and then I'll challenge. I'll run past you via PM first though to see what you think.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Aye, I wouldn't challenge on any of Ireland's picks,* there is a particular bout I'm waiting on seeing how Mexico and Bangladesh pick and then I'll challenge*. I'll run past you via PM first though to see what you think.


Just waiting for the wounded gazelle at the back to stumble before pouncing eh??


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'd definitely steer clear from taking challenges on the Bika and Romero fights, I'm all ears on others if anyone is up for it though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'd definitely steer clear from taking challenges on the Bika and Romero fights, I'm all ears on others if anyone is up for it though.


Broner 1-6, then the other team can have 7-12?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

No chance. Broner is going to banjo Rees. It'd have to be 1-4 and 5/12 to be even moderately tempting.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Broner 1-6, then the other team can have 7-12?


Stop going against your own team's picks!:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Just waiting for the wounded gazelle at the back to stumble before pouncing eh??


:hey


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Stop going against your own team's picks!:lol:


:lol: Damnit


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Kris Hughes PTS - Noon
> 
> Jonathan Romero PTS - scotty
> 
> ...


Just BangLADesh I'm waiting on now.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I challenge Mexico on the Broner pick. 


As long as Gaz agrees. :err


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I fancy that one Captain.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Bryn I want to challenge you, hold on a sec.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Adrien Broner vs Gavin Rees - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds - Hook! picks Over.
> Demetrius Hopkins vs Charles Whittaker - Post Box picks Hopkins by decision.
> Hanzel Martínez vs Alejandro González Jr - Chacal picks Martínez by decision.
> Ben Jones vs Kris Hughes - NoMas picks Jones by stoppage.
> ...


All in.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> @Bryn I want to challenge you, hold on a sec.


I'm waiting on @LP to accept the my challenge. If he bottles it like the shoeless Mexican he is then I'll consider your challenge.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> No chance. Broner is going to banjo Rees. It'd have to be 1-4 and 5/12 to be even moderately tempting.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

We'll challenge Bangladesh on Hughes-Jones, or will we?:think
@Lunny


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Surely we will.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I challenge Mexico on the Broner pick.
> 
> As long as Gaz agrees. :err


Do it. Ludicrous pick from Mexico. :lp


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Surely we will.


It's out there then.

ATFCB


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on LP.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


>


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cricket/19622377

We don't even like cricket!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cricket/19622377
> 
> We don't even like cricket!


"We love it"?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "We love it"?


:rofl Walked into that one...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lunny said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cricket/19622377
> 
> We don't even like cricket!






http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc_cricket_worldcup2011/engine/current/match/433566.html

BOOM.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is insanity. Challenges all round.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@LP just browsing the forums when all of a sudden he gets hit with a challenge on his Broner pick.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Challenge is on then, by the looks.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc_cricket_worldcup2011/engine/current/match/433566.html
> 
> BOOM.


We only care about warm ups, now about this challenge you appear to be avoiding....


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "We love it"?


I've just had to listen to that twice now, too damn catchy. Thanks.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> We only care about warm ups, now about this challenge you appear to be avoiding....


Which challenge?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

The Emerald Isle will be rocking to this tonight if BangLadIsh actually turn up to accept the challenge.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> We only care about warm ups, now about this challenge you appear to be avoiding....


Which challenge?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We'll challenge Bangladesh on Hughes-Jones, or will we?:think
> @Lunny





Pabby said:


> It's out there then.
> 
> ATFCB





1971791 said:


> Which challenge?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm happy to challenge the Bika fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hughes-Jones doe.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So...

Ireland challenge Bangladesh on Jones-Hughes.

Bangladesh challenge Ireland on Bika-Sjekloca.

Wales challenge Mexico on Broner-Rees.

*ATFC.*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

There's a severe lack of testicles in this competition. @lp


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What about the Romero-Lopez fight @Pabby @1971791 ???

We can make something work.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@LP, seriously, ATFC.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP needs to change his username.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing Laddish about the Bangladesh boys here, trying to move the goalposts on the challenge. Ireland have issued the challenge, now we wait.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

We challenge Wales for either the López-Romero fight or the Escobedo-Cherry fight. 

Ireland are in no place to negotiate.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Nothing Laddish about the Bangladesh boys here, trying to move the goalposts on the challenge. Ireland have issued the challenge, now we wait.


Pretty much.

Said earlier that Bika-Sjekloca and Lopez-Romero are the only fights I don't have confidence in taking challenges for. Hughes-Jones is the one. _The one._


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Are Wales not tied up with their potential challenge with the Mexicans?

Ireland-Bangladesh
Romero-Lopez

It's the challenge the fans want to see.

:eddie


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

México haven't confirmed.

EDIT: If you're happy to take the challenge for the López-Romero fight, I accept.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

If, buts and maybes hanging in the air here.

There's solid challenges on the table ready to go.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bangladesh are refusing to respond to the initial challenge and rather than giving a simple yes/no are faffin' about offering different fights. The challenge system is being made a mockery of. Hughes-Jones is the one.

_The one._


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

#newagechallenging


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Are Wales not tied up with their potential challenge with the Mexicans?
> 
> Ireland-Bangladesh
> Romero-Lopez
> ...


Romero - Lopez is Broner-Rees, whereas Hughes-Jones is Broner-Burns, the fight the fans REALLY want to see.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

1971791 said:


> México haven't confirmed.
> 
> EDIT: If you're happy to take the challenge for the López-Romero fight, I accept.


i accept


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Bangladesh are refusing to respond to the initial challenge and rather than giving a simple yes/no are faffin' about offering different fights. The challenge system is being made a mockery of. Hughes-Jones is the one.
> 
> _The one._


Nah.

EDIT: Now I'm really confused.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

accept the fucking challenge pike :think

:lol::lol:


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@LP That was aimed at Ireland, although I'll gladly transfer it over to you.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Accept the challenge @numbers.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> i accept


 @Wallet, you heard it, LP has accepted the only challenge on the table. That is Wales challenging Mexico on the Rees-Broner fight. Officially.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Accept the challenge @numbers.


:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Bowen.

Bangladesh are shameless duckers. The Nations Cup is being brought into disrepute here.

Hughes-Jones is the one.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Only a few weeks in and people fannying around bottling challenges.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby @Lunny Showing some blind faith to the boys tonight, Sjekloca, Romero, Broner 8-12 or PTS cheeky fiver pays £120.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> @Pabby @Lunny Showing some blind faith to the boys tonight, Sjekloca, Romero, Broner 8-12 or PTS cheeky fiver pays £120.


:lol: Team Ireland is the last thing I'd place my money on!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Only a few weeks in and people fannying around bottling challenges.


I KNOW RIGHT. It's an abomination.



Jim Bowen said:


> @Pabby @Lunny Showing some blind faith to the boys tonight, Sjekloca, Romero, Broner 8-12 or PTS cheeky fiver pays £120.


:stonk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Should include a one point deduction for ducking


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

chatty said:


> Should include a one point deduction for ducking


:deal


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Harsh to do that though, people will be throwing of spurious challenges just looking for the deduction.

Also @Pabby @Lunny, its a fiver, Sjekloca is 9/2, who made that inspiring pick?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

ben jones won on points


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Challenge, anyone?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Challenge, anyone?


:|


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So, after all that, we've got no confirmed challenges?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexico back down from no1

Challenge accepted


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Mexico back down from no1
> 
> Challenge accepted


On Broner-Rees from Wales?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> On Broner-Rees from Wales?


Yes, it's confirmed, Mexico accept. They back down from no one.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> On Broner-Rees from Wales?


yea mate :lp
@Bryn is falling asleep :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> yea mate :lp
> @Bryn is falling asleep :-(


I'll wait here to claim my victory. :bbb :wales


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'll wait here to claim my victory. :bbb :wales


winner gets 500 points, loser 250 as were only teams with enough bottle to challenge


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:deal


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Bryn :lp :happy :lp :happy :lp


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The challenge was never officially accepted. It is null and void. Wallet has confirmed.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

haha nice try, enjoy your 250 points while we bask in the sun with our 500 :lp :lp :lp


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vano - Kris Hughes Points - 0pts

Jim Bowen - Jonathan Romero Points

Lunny - Hanzel Martinez Stoppage - 0pts

Mandanda - Adrien Broner vs Gavin Rees - Over 6.5 Rounds - 0pts

Teeto - Nikola Sjekloca Points - 0pts

Pab - Vicente Escobedo Points - 0pts

BAJ - Demetrius Hopkins Points - 1pt

Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Good call captain :good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

they called @Rooq a fool hahaha atsch
@Pabby :lol::lol:


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Romero won split decision @Wallet


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Was it drunken bravado that made you take the challenge @LP


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Was it drunken bravado that made you take the challenge @LP


ain't had a drop all weekend mate. I'm not having our team laughed at by sheep shaggers and terroists. Also had a sneaky feeling Broner might put him away early


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 5:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *45pts*

*Mexico* - *41pts*

*Bangladesh* - *37pts*

*Ireland* - *26pts*



Bryn said:


> Ben Jones vs Kris Hughes - chatty / Hughes TKO - *0pts*
> 
> Alejandro Lopez vs Jonathan Romero - Simon Templar / Romero PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Vano - Kris Hughes Points - *0pts*
> 
> Jim Bowen - Jonathan Romero Points - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Kris Hughes PTS - Noon - *0pts*
> 
> Jonathan Romero PTS - scotty - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Adrien Broner vs Gavin Rees - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds - Hook! picks Over. - *0pts*
> 
> Demetrius Hopkins vs Charles Whittaker - Post Box picks Hopkins by decision. - *1pt*
> 
> ...


*Wales challenge Mexico on Broner-Rees Over/Under - Mexico win 5pts.*


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck me! We challenged on Rees NOT getting banjoed?? Give me strength!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fuck me! We challenged on Rees NOT getting banjoed?? Give me strength!!!


atsch Jesus.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fuck me! We challenged on Rees NOT getting banjoed?? Give me strength!!!


hahaha. saw you said that earlier in the thread but your captain had his head so far up his arse he didnt read it properly


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Wallet

any chance of sending picks out tonight as going away next weekend so need all pick in for thursday :good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel I should apologize for my poor performances on Team Wales recently (think I'm 2-3) - disgraceful form.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> @Wallet
> 
> any chance of sending picks out tonight as going away next weekend so need all pick in for thursday :good


Will do mate. :good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Will do mate. :good


Top Man :thumbsup


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmmm. I was actually trying to jinx Broner by picking the Under.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@1971791 @LP @Bryn @Pabby @numbers

*Week Six Fixtures:*

Friday:

Lamont Peterson vs Kendall Holt

Saturday:

Captain's Pick: Heavyweight Prizefighter Winner (5pts)

Kevin Satchell vs Luke Wilton

Darren Hamilton vs Steve Williams

David Price vs Tony Thompson - Over/Under 7.5 Rounds

Cornelius Bundrage vs Ishe Smith

Vyacheslav Glazkov vs Malik Scott


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Boom :lp


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @1971791 @LP @Bryn @Pabby @numbers
> 
> *Week Six Fixtures:*
> 
> ...


That is a sweet weekend of boxing roight thurr


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> That is a sweet weekend of boxing roight thurr


Nav Mansouri vs Max Maxwell (Live&Free on ColdwellTV, I believe) narrowly missed the cut too.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fuck me! We challenged on Rees NOT getting banjoed?? Give me strength!!!


I know. Which dickhead suggested the challenge?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

:lol:

Team Ireland all the way.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

@Hook! the over? really bro? REALLY?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucking hell, Hanzel Martinez? I enjoyed watching tape on that guy. I knew he was in against a massive puncher and I knew he got hit a lot so I was thinking of going for that but bottled it cause I liked watching Martinez. That's annoying, I actually watched tape on both guys this week.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Post Box said:


> @Hook! the over? really bro? REALLY?


SOZ


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck sake hook!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Oh Jesus Christ, Hook...


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Rooq @ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid @adamcanavan @Noonaldinho @dkos @JamieC

picks sent


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Can't be arsed PM'ing soz.

@Lunny - Lamont Peterson vs Kendall Holt

@Me(don't forget, you dick) - Captain's Pick: Heavyweight Prizefighter Winner (5pts)

@Vano-irons - Kevin Satchell vs Luke Wilton

@Mandanda - Darren Hamilton vs Steve Williams

@Sportofkings - David Price vs Tony Thompson - Over/Under 7.5 Rounds

@Jim Bowen - Cornelius Bundrage vs Ishe Smith

@Danny - Vyacheslav Glazkov vs Malik Scott


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby K9 DEC.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Picking against Sugar Shay makes me even more unhaps than I already am in this lab.

My bias be raging on that one though so what'evs nah'maaayne.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Picking against Sugar Shay makes me even more unhaps than I already am in this lab.
> 
> My bias be raging on that one though so what'evs nah'maaayne.


You done fucked up last time you went against your bias with Cherry though, I'm worried now :stonk


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> You done fucked up last time you went against your bias with Cherry though, I'm worried now :stonk


This is true, it's why I decided to not take this fight under any circumstances though, only allowing myself to be unhaps at the thought of K-9 winning.:lol::stonk


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@GazOC @Lilo

Any chance I could have your pick today, please? :bellew


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Waiting on Peterson-Holt picks from @1971791 and @Pabby


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Markyboy86 @Lunny


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Markyboy86 @Lunny


Hello


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Hello


brew


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @GazOC @Lilo
> 
> Any chance I could have your pick today, please? :bellew


Will we be engaging in any stoopid Wales-based challenges this week? Bradley Pryce to KO Andre Ward perhaps?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, the link to Boxrec seems to have fallen of the text of my fight. I can't work under these conditions.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Also, the link to Boxrec seems to have fallen of the text of my fight. I can't work under these conditions.


Pipe down, GodOG. Like you don't know who Kevin Satchell is.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Pipe down, GodOG. Like you don't know who Kevin Satchell is.


I was at his last fight.:yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I was at his last fight.:yep


Exactly. I purposefully left out the Boxrec link as to not insult your knowledge. It's called inspiring confidence in your team.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Everyone picked Peterson UD.

FOYBB.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

wtf is foybb

stfuj


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off you boring bastard.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It was bastards, in that case.

As ever, BangLADesh are playing the waiting game.



Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Peterson PTS / Simon Templar
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Lamont Peterson PTS - Rooq
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Lunny - Lamont Peterson Decision
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> markyboy86 picks Peterson to win by UD.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

> Jim Bowen - Cornelius Bundrage Decision(booooooooo)


 @Pabby :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BangLADesh no picks in?

Will they be the first team to drop a week?

I sure hope so.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> BangLADesh no picks in?
> 
> Will they be the first team to drop a week?
> 
> I sure hope so.


Well fuck you very much, Lunny.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> markyboy86 picks Peterson to win by UD.
> 
> ...


:bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Challenge Bangladesh on the Price fight. @1971791 @Wallet @numbers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh... we picked the over. And Scott. Well. Fuck that. Night.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Will take challenges on Glazkov-Scott. Hit me up Wales/Bangladesh. @Danny knows what he's doing.

Would've taken them also if we had Smith to beat Bundrage but we don't(booooooooooo).


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Would've taken them also if we had Smith to beat Bundrage but we don't(booooooooooo).


I'll allow it.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'll allow it.


Hmmm, I can dig it. I'd still ideally take challenges on the ones I mentioned though as I don't really want to go against a pick someone on the team has made.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Also challenge @Pabby on the Price fight, since @1971791 has bottled it.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I picked over 7.5 rounds cos Price is shite, but didn't expect that.:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Wiirdo thought Thompson would win, we deserve bonus points.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 6:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *55pts*

*Mexico* - *51pts*

*Bangladesh* - *44pts*

*Ireland* - *33pts*



1971791 said:


> *Friday:*
> 
> markyboy86 picks Peterson to win by UD. - *1pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> *Friday:*
> 
> Peterson PTS / Simon Templar - *1pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> *Friday:*
> 
> Lamont Peterson PTS - Rooq - *1pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> *Friday:*
> 
> Lunny - Lamont Peterson Decision - *1pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Got us three points. Shame nomas is a spastic and scott got robbed.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Solid week lads, good work.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Especially as I had to make my pick without a Boxrec link being provided.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

> Jim Bowen - Cornelius Bundrage Decision(booooooooo) - 0pts


:-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Especially as I had to make my pick without a Boxrec link being provided.


You might as well be on team Mexico with that standard of living.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn right Lunny.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:-(


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Malik Scott was robbed!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:smoke


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn @Pabby @LP @1971791 @numbers

*Week 7 Fixtures:*

Richard Abril vs Sharif Bogere

Chris Van Heerden vs Matthew Hatton

Ryan Clark vs Martin Concepcion

Amir Unsworth vs Chris Truman

Donnie Nietes vs Moises Fuentes

Willie Nelson vs Michael Medina

Billy Dib vs Evgeny Gradovich

In a slight twist, this week Team Ireland Captain @Pabby will pick one bout to become a double points bout.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Pabby is forced to make the fucking challenge.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Swaggy Pabilow finna ice this tbg.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Joe Cole has only gon' and scored!

Fuckin' Bob!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Joe Cole has only gon' and scored!
> 
> Fuckin' Bob!


Woah Nelly!

What was the goal like?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Woah Nelly!
> 
> What was the goal like?


Trilly. Loike the Cole of yore.

2-2 now doe.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

@Wallet how a bout doing a top scorer's chart too, be easier now than 20 weeks in :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> @Wallet how a bout doing a top scorer's chart too, be easier now than 20 weeks in :good


Perhaps.

Will be a pain in the arse keeping up with though.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> Will be a pain in the arse keeping up with though.


You think?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Make the fucking pick, jbap.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

captains could help keep tally with indiviual points

will send picks out tonight


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> captains could help keep tally with indiviual points
> 
> will send picks out tonight


:deal


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pick the fucking double points bout @Pabby.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Waiting on @Lunny @Danny @Teeto @Bajingo @Vano-irons to get back to me.

Will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Waiting on @Lunny @Danny @Teeto @Bajingo @Vano-irons to get back to me.
> 
> Will get back to you ASAP.


Fuck it. FUCK IT. I just don't know here.

My mind's telling me NOoooooo but my bahdayyy my bahdaaaaay's telling me YEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeees

Do I do it? Would I go for it?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Fuck it. FUCK IT. I just don't know here.
> 
> My mind's telling me NOoooooo but my bahdayyy my bahdaaaaay's telling me YEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeees
> 
> Do I do it? Would I go for it?


Just pick the shitting fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Just pick the shitting fight.


Would I though? Would I do it?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Wallet

Abril-Bogere as the double points bout, brah.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Wallet

any picks for tonight


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> @Wallet
> 
> any picks for tonight


Yes.

Need picks on Dib-Gradovich and Nelson-Medina before they start tonight.
@1971791 @Bryn


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Wallet
> 
> Abril-Bogere as the double points bout, brah.


Oh Jesus Christ you BELSON


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Everyone has picked Dib and Nelson points so far, apart from Wales who are playing the waiting game...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wales also pick Dib and Nelson decisions.

FOYBB.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Wales also pick Dib and Nelson decisions.
> 
> FOYBB.


FOYBB.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wiirdo was gonna go for a Nelson stoppage. We _almost_ were not BB. But we are, so FO we shall.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations to Sxane on almost not being a BB.

1 point all round.

FOYBB.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

not surprised, dib is shit.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lunny - Sharif Bogere STOPPAGE(WHOA NELLY)
> 
> Danny - Magic Matthew Decision
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Bogere PTS / GazOC
> 
> Van Heerden UD / Grant
> 
> ...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wallet, what are the odds on Bogere - Abril?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Wallet, what are the odds on Bogere - Abril?


http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/richard-abril-v-sharif-bogere/winner


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Nietes-Fuentes has started early so I'm going to scrap that.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

If Nietes wins I'm finna be vexed.

BangLADesh and Mexico need to cut out all this slacking.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Sharif Bogere PTS - Rooq
> 
> Chris Van Heerden PTS - Adam
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ok, Bangladesh do then.:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> I pick Abril by decision.
> Post Box picks Truman by decision.
> NoMas picks Concepción by decision.
> markyboy86 picks Nietes by decision.
> 12downfor10 picks Hatton by decision.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Nietes-Fuentes ends a draw! 

Great outcome for me. :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Only team to pick Abril, the double points bout? We should challenge on this too. 11 point fight in hurr.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^ Yes, I believe that it's a good idea, was just considering what the implications could be.

@Pabby

Challenge on the Abril - Bogere fight.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh - somehow missed that one. Yeah I suppose, sign us up for that. 

Can just blame Lunny if it all goes wrong.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

11 pointer on the line. If Ireland get this they have as many points as us, if we get it we're top of the table. This is fantastic. The kind of drama we need.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, if Abril gets robbed, FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If Abril gets robbed I'll cry.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Unsworth beats Truman 96-95. Terrible robbery apparently.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Unsworth beats Truman 96-95. Terrible robbery apparently.


:-(


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Why's no-one picking Abril? Abril Pts is nailed on surely?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Concepcion stopped Clark.

Put him down a couple of times before knocking him out, although Clark did manage to bite him somewhere in between.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a six-point swing! FUCK ROBBERIES.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been having a shocker predicting fights since the season started up again. I know Concepcion is a puncher, but I didn't expect him to stop a durable guy like Clark; especially when he is a natural light middle fighting two weight division's above.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

mmmmmm


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

YEAHBOY.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

So. We got a point. Well done guys.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 7:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *60pts*

*Mexico* - *58pts*

*Bangladesh* - *57pts*

*Ireland* - *34pts*



LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Willie Nelson PTS - JFT96 - *1pt*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Chacal picks Dib by decision. - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Wiirdo - Willie Nelson Decision - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Dib PTS / Lilo - *0pts*
> 
> ...


In a slight twist, this week Team Ireland Captain @Pabby will pick one bout to become a double points bout. Pabby picks Abril-Bogere.

BangLADesh challenge Ireland on Abril-Bogere. BangLADesh win 5 pts.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations to "Pableezy" and Team Ireland for setting a new record on the lowest amount of points achieved in a week.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Chacal @Post Box @12downfor10 @Markyboy86 @Hook! @NoMas


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If wales had 55 points last week why do they have 50 this week? I'm confused.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

And mexico going from 51 to 48. Wallace is your calculator broken or am I missing something?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ireland going from 33 to 27


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

44 + 13 =/= 50 for Bangladesh also


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wallet


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sit down, Scotland.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry guys, I took us out of first place but to be honest I'd rather not be there based on Wallet's mistake. We can still do it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Ireland going from 33 to 27


They were that bad this week.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

And trust the fucking mexicans to bribe the judges for Unsworth - Truman. They don't deserve to be in second.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Critising chairman @Wallet shhould be a 15 point penalty deduction what ya saying @Pabby @Bryn


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> Critising chairman @Wallet shhould be a 15 point penalty deduction what ya saying @Pabby @Bryn


Paying off judges should result in instant DQ. You can try to take my points but you'll never take my shoes.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Critising chairman @Wallet shhould be a 15 point penalty deduction what ya saying @Pabby @Bryn


:deal


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Paying off judges should result in instant DQ. You can try to take my points but you'll never take my shoes.


we dont want your pikey shoes


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Paying off judges should result in instant DQ. You can try to take my points but you'll never take my Buckfast.


:deal


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

We only got 1 point.:lol:

Carrying Team Ireland, I am.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It's getting close at the top.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

viva la mexico


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> View attachment 447
> 
> viva *la* mexico


Please don't.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It's getting close at the top.


I feel like Gareth Bale. A little help wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn @1971791 @Pabby @LP @numbers

*Week 8 Fixtures:*

Friday:

Curtis Woodhouse vs Shane Singleton

Saturday:

Luca Giacon vs Emiliano Marsili 

Lee Purdy vs Carson Jones

Juan Carlos Salgado vs Argenis Mendez II

Tavoris Cloud vs Bernard Hopkins

Danny Connor vs Chris Evangelou II

Keith Thurman vs Jan Zaveck

This week BangLADesh Team Captain @numbers will choose one bout to be a double points bout. Choose wisely.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Purdy vs Jones will be replaced with:

Thomas Costello vs Danny Butler

@1971791 @Bryn @LP @Pabby @numbers


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I need Woodhouse-Singleton picks tonight before the first bell. 
@Bryn @1971791 @Pabby @LP @numbers


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Woodhouse PTS / Bryn





Pabby said:


> Mandanda - Woodhouse Decision





1971791 said:


> markyboy86 picks Woodhouse to win by stoppage.





LP said:


> Woodhouse TKO - Noon


:think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :think


Whatcha thinking Mr Spector?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@widdy widnae be terribly happy that everybody has picked against Shayne


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry Lads (Ireland) Let ya down on the Woodhouse pick. Torres like season for me..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Sorry Lads (Ireland) Let ya down on the Woodhouse pick. Torres like season for me..


It was a shit decision so you don't need to feel bad.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It was a shit decision so you don't need to feel bad.


Cheers mate, Gutted for Curtis. I felt he'd be to much over the fight for Singleton. Can't believe he's been jobbed. I just seen everyones cards it looks like another piss poor judging performance..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Sorry Lads (Ireland) Let ya down on the Woodhouse pick. Torres like season for me..


That you actually send me picks has you almost top of the pile regardless.:lol: We're all having a shocker so far this season mah'dude, gonna have a roundtable discussion soon to work out how we're going to pick it up, oh lawd.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> That you actually send me picks has you almost top of the pile regardless.:lol: We're all having a shocker so far this season mah'dude, gonna have a roundtable discussion soon to work out how we're going to pick it up, oh lawd.


Morale boosted back to 100. Thanks Captain :yep.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

no robbery lads,shocked people think so,woodhouses fans in front of me didnt think he won it.
also just seen that singy broke his right hand in the 2nd(from landing repeatedly  ) and hit woodhouse with more jabs than woodhouse landed punches.
no robbery just a close fight.
and chacal,why the fuck would i be upset,nearly everyone thought singy would be koed for some reason,fought well,as it turns out,with one fucking hand:hey


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

give it a rest


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Chacal said:


> give it a rest


its fucking you who has quoted me twice ya dick :yep just replying ya knob :yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

widdy said:


> its fucking you who has quoted me twice ya dick :yep just replying ya knob :yep


I didn't like the decision


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Emiliano Marsili PTS - @Rooq
> 
> ...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dibs on a challenge that Hopkins WILL NOT stop Cloud. ********


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wallet @1971791

Hopkins will not get a TKO, that's what I'm challenging. Not the winner but the method. Are you good with making this challenge @numbers?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Wallet @1971791
> 
> Hopkins will not get a TKO, that's what I'm challenging. Not the winner but the method. Are you good with making this challenge @numbers?


No.

You need to actually make a pick. You can't just say that they'll be wrong.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> No.
> 
> You need to actually make a pick. You can't just say that they'll be wrong.


I've picked hopkins UD, depends if everybody else wants this though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've picked hopkins UD, depends if everybody else wants this though.


You can challenge that then.

I think it depends on El Capitán accepting more so.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Picks will be sent soon, hold on everyone.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'm going out now. I may well not be back until after a few of the fights. 

If not, Captain's feel free to post your own picks.

Obviously I still need them PM'd before the fights start.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

We have Cloud, will take challenges on it. Peep game, believe in Sxane.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Picks in.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, we do have Hopkins winning by decision. I challenge @LP on the method of Hopkins' victory.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We have Cloud, will take challenges on it. Peep game, believe in Sxane.


Fucking sxane.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@LP has accepted Wales' challenge on the Hopkins fight, @Wallet.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Saw that via Twitter. Mmmmmmm.

Ireland-Bangladesh challenge then for Cloud-Hopkins.
@1971791


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Ireland-Bangladesh challenge then for Cloud-Hopkins.
> @1971791


What is your chosen method of victory for Cloud?

Shit, I need to choose a double-point fight as well. I shall go for Hopkins vs Cloud.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> What is your chosen method of victory for Cloud?
> 
> Shit, I need to choose a double-point fight as well. I shall go for Hopkins vs Cloud.


Wiirdo has Cloud via points.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I shall accept the challenge if it is just for the method. @Wallet.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Erm, LP has also accepted our challenge for Cloud-Hopkins(which I put to him before knowing Wales had done so). Can Mexico take two challenges?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

One challenge per team, per week.

Bangladesh (Hopkins) Vs Ireland (Cloud)

Mexico (Cloud) Vs Wales (Hopkins)

Official, all teams accept. @Wallet to confirm.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ok sweet, Leprechauns and Luchadors vs sheep and natural disasters.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Ok sweet, Leprechauns and Luchadors vs sheep and natural disasters.


Good luck, lads.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Luca Giacon vs Emiliano Marsili - 1971791 - Marsili by decision
> 
> ...





 Pabby said:


> Jim Bowen - Luca Giacon Stoppage
> 
> Bajingo - Argenis Mendez Decision
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Luca Giacon vs Emiliano Marsili - @simontemplar / Marsili PTS
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Can you confirm the challenges, Wallet?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Currently there are no challenges.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Currently there are no challenges.


 @LP has accepted Wales' challenge on the Hopkins fight, check the Twitter.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

*Jon Evans* ‏@*BigDaddyBryn*  @*LP_1985* Challenge on Hopkins fight from Wales, we have Hopkins PTS. 
 * Details * 

  *Laurence Pike* ‏@*LP_1985* 

@*BigDaddyBryn* yes


  *Reply* 
  *Retweet* 
  *Favorite*  
  *More* 


11:36 AM - Mar 9, 2013


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LP accepted our challenge too, as has @numbers, basically.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet is fucking trippin'.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

But we were the fucking first to challenge mexico? Fuck what y'all are chatting. LP get the fuck in here.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet, reveal yourself you spineless wretch.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> But we were the fucking first to challenge mexico? Fuck what y'all are chatting. LP get the fuck in here.


"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"


Snubs be cast on motherfuckers who act like cunts.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

And you can't fucking use twitter for this shit. Nations Cup business should be kept in the Nations Cup forum. We were the first to make the challenge so @LP needs to fucking get in here and accept it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> And you can't fucking use twitter for this shit. Nations Cup business should be kept in the Nations Cup forum. We were the first to make the challenge so @LP needs to fucking get in here and accept it.


I hate you and everything you stand for you insufferable cunt.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I hate you and everything you stand for you insufferable cunt.


Shut up.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Chacal lad, the only thing I like more than bustin' glocks on people like you, is threatening them that I will do so in written form.

Don't make me do it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Chacal lad, the only thing I like more than bustin' glocks on people like you, is threatening them that I will do so in written form.
> 
> Don't make me do it.


Sorry. <3

You too, Bryn.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I don't know what Bangladesh are going for with all of this "method" ish anyways. Two teams have Cloud, two have Hopkins. Just go off Bryn's post from earlier, Wales/Mexico and Ireland/Bangladesh. Or Ireland/Wales and Mexico/Bangladesh. Just take opposing sides and stop all this faffin' about.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet: Sober up, son. Sort this shit out. Re-post my earlier summary and we're good to go.

@Mandanda would never let this sort of shit go down.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ireland/wales and mexico/bangladesh IMO. Right, @1971791 @LP


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just to clarify, I challenged @LP for the method of Hopkins' victory. If this doesn't come off, I challenge @Pabby for the specific result picked for the same fight (Hopkins PTS vs Cloud TKO)


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Just to clarify, I challenged @LP for the method of Hopkins' victory. If this doesn't come off, I challenge @Pabby for the specific result picked for the same fight (Hopkins PTS vs Cloud TKO)


FOYBB.

@numbers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Just to clarify, I challenged @LP for the method of Hopkins' victory. If this doesn't come off, I challenge @Pabby for the specific result picked for the same fight (Hopkins PTS vs Cloud TKO)


Ireland have cloud UD!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaart?

But we have Cloud by decision, why are we finna have to weirdly take him by TKO for the challenge? Bangladesh take B-Hopsin, we take Cloud, s'wrong with doing that?

What? Gawd oh gawwwwwwwwwwwd.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Ireland have cloud UD!


OK, vs Cloud decision then.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUT FIRST @LP NEEDS TO GET THE FUCK IN HERE AND ACCEPT THE FUCKING CHALLENGE ON BHOP DECISION - BHOP KO


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> OK, vs Cloud decision then.


 @Pabby


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So what happened to the double points bout @numbers?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wallet said:


> So what happened to the double points bout @numbers?


I chose Cloud vs Hopkins, I posted it a page or two ago.

EDIT:


1971791 said:


> What is your chosen method of victory for Cloud?
> 
> Shit, I need to choose a double-point fight as well. I shall go for Hopkins vs Cloud.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> So what happened to the double points bout @numbers?


HTFC, Wally.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Chacal chill out you angry little man, be yourself not @Teeto

we had Hopkins points :think dont know why it' says TKO unless an errror on my part :-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 8:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *72pts*

*Bangladesh* - *70pts*

*Mexico* - *67pts*

*Ireland* - *41pts*



1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Curtis Woodhouse vs Shayne Singleton - Woodhouse by stoppage - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Mandanda - Woodhouse Decision - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Curtis Woodhouse vs Shayne Singleton - Woodhouse PTS / Bryn - *0pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Woodhouse TKO - Noon - *0pts*
> 
> ...


BangLADesh challenge Ireland on Cloud-Hopkins. BangLADesh win 5pts.

This week BangLADesh Team Captain @numbers will choose one bout to be a double points bout. @numbers picks Cloud-Hopkins.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> @Chacal chill out you angry little man, be yourself not @Teeto
> 
> we had Hopkins points :think dont know why it' says TKO unless an errror on my part :-(


Show me proof and I'll change it. :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> *Week 8:*
> 
> *League Table*
> 
> ...


Why do mexico get 2 points for bhop tko?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> @Chacal chill out you angry little man, be yourself not @Teeto
> 
> we had Hopkins points :think dont know why it' says TKO unless an errror on my part :-(


Sorry. I was really aggressive last night for some reason. Love you.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Why do mexico get 2 points for bhop tko?


Double points bout.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wales had 60 points last week and got 12 this week, that's 72, @Wallet


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Show me proof and I'll change it. :good


wont load so tweeted it to you


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sorted @LP


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Sorted @LP


:good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Sorted @LP


I challenged on Hopkins PTS and LP accepted, I want my 5 challenge win points.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I challenged on Hopkins PTS and LP accepted, I want my 5 challenge win points.


Twitter don't count.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Picking Cloud.......:deadmanny

Soz lads, was trying to be too smart for my own good.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I challenged on Hopkins PTS and LP accepted, I want my 5 challenge win points.


FOYBB.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Gawd oh gawwwwwd. @Vano-irons is the new GOAT.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

@LP Do you remember phoning me last night from the casino nd telling me that you love me? Fucking bumder....:alan ELLLLLLLLLLISSSSSSS


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> @LP Do you remember phoning me last night from the casino nd telling me that you love me? Fucking bumder....:alan ELLLLLLLLLLISSSSSSS


kind of mate haha. i won for a change as well


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Honour the fucking challenge, Wally.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Have we got a welcher on our hands here? I'm disappointed....:yikes


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Does this thing run all year? It'll be a bit boring for team ireland if they are out of it by easter :yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Markyboy86: "Ireland are an utter shambles of an outfit."


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Does this thing run all year? It'll be a bit boring for team ireland if they are out of it by easter :yep


It will probably run until the end of the Boxing season.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It will probably run until the end of the Boxing season.


cool.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @1971791 @Pabby @numbers

*Week 9:*

Friday:

John McDermott vs Matt Skelton

Saturday:

Alisher Rahimov vs Denis Shafikov

Tim Bradley vs Ruslan Provodnikov 

Jessie Vargas vs Wale Omotoso 

Grady Brewer vs Osumanu Adama

Aslanbek Kozaev vs David Avanesyan

John Riel Casimero vs Luis Alberto Rios

This week Team Wales Captain Bryn will choose one bout to be a double points bout. :wales


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> If we win the cup, I might change my name to 'Numbers'.


1971791 is starting to grow on me. Numbers is much more memorable though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> If we win the cup, I might change my name to 'Numbers'.


Muslims. :-(


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Waiting on Skelton-McDoughnut picks from BangLADesh and Mexico. @LP @1971791



Pabby said:


> Vano - John McDermott Decision





Bryn said:


> John McDermott vs Matt Skelton - chatty / McDermott PTS


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting they've both gone for decision. I see either guy being stopped within 6 rounds.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

pick sent


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Chacal picks Skelton to win by TKO.





LP said:


> Skelton TKO - Noon


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry lads.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I love being able to use @Vano-irons' articles as picks for the Nations Cup. He's on a roll too.

Vano the Gawd.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I love being able to use @Vano-irons' articles as picks for the Nations Cup. He's on a roll too.
> 
> Vano the Gawd.


They see me rolling!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Vano - John McDermott Decision - *3pts*
> 
> OG Trillmatic - Denis Shafikov Decision
> 
> ...


Can Ireland avoid being the lowest scoring team for the 5th week in a row? :think


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

It'll be a sad day when the streak ends.

A sad day indeed.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Denis Shafikov PTS - @Rooq
> 
> Tim Bradley PTS - @JFT96
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Alisher Rahimov vs Denis Shafikov - @Simon Templar / Shafikov PTS
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> The McDonut fight is the double points bout.


:lol: No ta.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Where are @numbers picks? I need these to decide my double points bout.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Co-sign McDonut as the double points bout, sounds ideal to me.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Where are @numbers picks? I need these to decide my double points bout.


:conf


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@1971791


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Computer broken, I have all the picks PMed to me, posting from phone now, I'll show the proof when I can use a computer (probably tomorrow). My own pick was Casimero by stoppage, don't know if it's happened already.


Not good enough, get fucked.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Not good enough, get fucked.


Don't be silly. It's one of those things you can't help.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

It turns out that both Wales and Bangladesh have the same Saturday picks. México have one difference. Ireland have two.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Hook picks Shafikov by decision.
> NoMas picks Kozaev by decision.
> Post Box picks Bradley by decision.
> markyboy86 picks Vargas by decision.
> I pick Casimero by stoppage.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pick the fucking double points bout @Bryn.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Already did. McDonut.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Your loss.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Your mom.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Where's your Adamu/Brewer pick? @1971791


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Did I not send it? Hold on.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Did I not send it? Hold on.


Got it.

I need proof of your Shafikov pick though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 9:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *86pts*

*Bangladesh* - *81pts*

*Mexico* - *78pts*

*Ireland* - *52pts*



Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vano - John McDermott Decision - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Skelton TKO - @noonan - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> John McDermott vs Matt Skelton - chatty / McDermott PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...






1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Chacal picks Skelton to win by TKO. - *0pts*
> 
> ...


Team Wales Captain Bryn fails to choose double points bout.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Does this mean that Bryn just misses his go, or will he choose next week? I advocate the latter.

And Ireland keep the streak going (just).


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

we should be on 78 points @Wallet


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Does this mean that Bryn just misses his go, or will he choose next week? I advocate the latter.
> 
> And Ireland keep the streak going (just).


Bryn misses his go.

LP will choose next week.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> we should be on 78 points @Wallet


You are. :good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You are. :good


:thumbsup


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wales still smashing the opposition, even with being refused our right to pick whichever double points bout we like.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

We nailed it again this week Captain.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Wales still smashing the opposition, even with being refused our right to pick whichever double points bout we like.


FOYBB.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The streak cannot be broken.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> We nailed it again this week Captain.


We certainly did, Gaz. Good work all round lads, well done.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @Pabby @1971791 @numbers

*Week 10 Fixtures:*

Thursday:

Billy Joe Saunders vs Matthew Hall

Friday:

Eleider Alvarez vs Nicholson Poulard

Adonis Stevenson vs Darnell Boone II

Adrian Granados vs Kermit Cintron

Saturday:

Arthur Abraham vs Robert Stieglitz II

Robert Helenius vs Michael Sprott

Jeffrey Mathebula vs Takalani Ndlovu III

This week Team Mexico captain LP will choose one bout to be a double points bout.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bangladesh :rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bangladesh :rofl


It's official, BangLADesh are a laughing stock.

@numbers


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn

I'm back and ready to re-dedicate myself to the sheep shagging cause :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bangladesh :rofl


Problem?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> @Bryn
> 
> I'm back and ready to re-dedicate myself to the sheep shagging cause :good


Nice one. :good

Do you have access to the Team Wales forum?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Problem?


******


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @1971791 @Pabby @numbers

I need BJS-Hall picks in tonight.

Also, I believe that the Mathebula fight is happening early on Saturday morning. So I need those picks on Friday night.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

You've had my BJS pick. :think


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You've had my BJS pick. :think


I haven't had your Mathebula-Ndlovu pick.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

ok


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:



> NoMas picks Saunders to beat Hall by stoppage.





Pabby said:


> Vano - BJS Stoppage





Bryn said:


> Billy Joe Saunders vs Matthew Hall - @chatty / Saunders KO


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor LP.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'd like to challenge Mexico on their pick of the fight not happening.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

just got in from work

Saunders TKO - Noonaldinho


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Too late, sorry bro.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I have no idea what's goin on in the league but Ireland are the best


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I have no idea what's goin on in the league but Ireland are the best


Where you been, Teets?

... And why didn't you stay there?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Where you been, Teets?
> 
> ... And why didn't you stay there?


I honestly don't know.

On both counts


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cintron fight a robbery.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Was it that bad, Chacal? Cintron is no stranger to having gifts, BUT WHY!?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

The guy stayed on the outside and Cintron couldn't get to him and had trouble pulling the trigger on the rare occasions he did. Looked very rusty or even shot reflex-wise depending on how harsh you want to be.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Gaz. 


And we thought Cintron would blow him away early. :yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Billy Joe Saunders vs Matthew Hall - *@chatty / Saunders KO* - *1pt*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Noonan - Saunders TKO - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Vano - Billy Joe Saunders Stoppage - *1pt*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Thursday:
> 
> NoMas Saunders stoppage. - *1pt*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Off to a cracking start, lads. :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP picks Mathebula-Ndlovu for the double points bout. 

Bit pointless, really...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Pabby - I challenge you on the method of the Helenius vs Sprott fight ie Helenius TKO vs Helenius decision.
#newagechallenging #didhereallychallengethemethod #yeshefuckingdid #hashtag


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Wallet @numbers - @Hook! is saying he didn't pick a fight at all this week.:think

Templar Method being employed once again? Well. Ain't. This. Some. Shit.

Bangladesh should have their points removed completely and spread among the other teams.
@Bryn @LP


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Wallet @numbers - @Hook! is saying he didn't pick a fight at all this week.:think
> 
> Templar Method being employed once again? Well. Ain't. This. Some. Shit.
> 
> ...


I hadn't been on CHB, said on skype that I needed to pick, I had not even seen the fight PM. Not much else he could have done but pick for me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> @Pabby - I challenge you on the method of the Helenius vs Sprott fight ie Helenius TKO vs Helenius decision.
> #newagechallenging #didhereallychallengethemethod #yeshefuckingdid #hashtag


:lol:



Pabby said:


> @Wallet @numbers - @Hook! is saying he didn't pick a fight at all this week.:think
> 
> Templar Method being employed once again? Well. Ain't. This. Some. Shit.
> 
> ...


Wales wholeheartedly support the Templar method.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Wallet @numbers - @Hook! is saying he didn't pick a fight at all this week.:think
> 
> Templar Method being employed once again? Well. Ain't. This. Some. Shit.
> 
> ...


Accept the challenge.

Yes, I had to pick for Hook!, but I'm sure that he would have gone for an Álvarez stoppage, so my picking cost the team two points anyway.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Wallet @numbers - @Hook! is saying he didn't pick a fight at all this week.:think
> 
> Templar Method being employed once again? Well. Ain't. This. Some. Shit.
> 
> ...


Stop worrying about other teams affairs and take the fucking challenge.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Wallet
> 
> Templar Method being employed once again? Well. Ain't. This. Some. Shit.


:lol: There were 2 or 3 weeks on the bounce last season where I thought I'd been dropped from the team only to see my picks posted up!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Tbg I'm just looking for excuse to quit this shit-tip these days. I swear I'm like the only captain that's never blatantly done this.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

All our picks are made and discussed in the Wales sub-forum. Except Lilo's who can't seem to find the forum. 

And Gaz: Ssshhhhhhh!


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Pabby Challenge?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Not like Pabby to duck a challenge.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuckin ireland.


Can't believe I was the only one to pick granados decision and got robbed of it.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Helenius isn't going to stop Sprott anyway. Pointless to accept the challenge.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Danny said:


> Helenius isn't going to stop Sprott anyway. Pointless to accept the challenge.


This makes no sense to me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Danny is so clevs.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:yep:happy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet

Let the dog see the rabbit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ah, top again I see. :smoke


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Wallet @numbers - @Hook! is saying he didn't pick a fight at all this week.:think
> 
> Templar Method being employed once again? Well. Ain't. This. Some. Shit.
> 
> ...


yes i think a deduction is in order here, he's making a mockery of the tournement



Hook! said:


> I hadn't been on CHB, said on skype that I needed to pick, I had not even seen the fight PM. Not much else he could have done but pick for me.


disgraceful but im not surprised



1971791 said:


> Accept the challenge.
> 
> Yes, I had to pick for Hook!, but I'm sure that he would have gone for an Álvarez stoppage, so my picking cost the team two points anyway.


disgraceful but im not surprised



Pabby said:


> Tbg I'm just looking for excuse to quit this shit-tip these days. I swear I'm like the only captain that's never blatantly done this.


i've never cheated


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 10:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *97pts*

*Bangladesh* - *90pts*

*Mexico* - *86pts*

*Ireland* - *63pts*



Bryn said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Billy Joe Saunders vs Matthew Hall - *@chatty / Saunders KO* - *1pt*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Noonan - Saunders TKO - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Vano - Billy Joe Saunders Stoppage - *1pt*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Thursday:
> 
> NoMas Saunders stoppage. - *1pt*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:smoke Highest points total...AGAIN!?


This is getting too easy.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Pabby @1971791 @Bryn @numbers

*Week 11 Picks:

Saturday:*

Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - Over/Under 7.5 Rounds

Edwin Rodriguez vs Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna

Zsolt Erdei vs Denis Grachev

Tony Bellew vs Isaac Chilemba

Derry Mathews vs Anthony Crolla II

Brandon Rios vs Mike Alvarado II

Breidis Prescott vs Terence Crawford

The top scoring team(s) this week will gain 2 bonus points.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

We'd have had the most points this week if we didn't get fucked over by the judges in that cintron fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The streak is broken? We don't even have anything to play for now. I'm disappointed, lads.



Chacal said:


> We'd have had the most points this week if we didn't get fucked over by the judges in that cintron fight.


You'd probably have the least if you didn't rely on cheating though.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

were on 86 points @Wallet


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to need to start checking Wallet's calculations.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mathews vs Crolla Double points this week @Wallet


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> Mathews vs Crolla Double points this week @Wallet


What are you chatting? You just had your week?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What are you chatting? You just had your week?


pipe down little man


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> pipe down little man


Alright, don't start throwing shoes at me...


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Alright, don't start throwing shoes at me...


we dont have any


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> we dont have any


Exactly.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I can't let you pick again @LP. Sorry. 

Going to leave the double points for a while now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

evt


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Teeto @Vano-irons

Do either of you have access to the Ireland section? We may have technical difficulties on that one........


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:conf


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Jay?



Vano-irons said:


> :conf


:|

Well..........you've got Bellew-Chilemba.:lol:


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

What the? Sec.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Ok, those two now have access to the Ireland forum. Lemme know if anyone else is having trouble accessing.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jay said:


> Ok, those two now have access to the Ireland forum. Lemme know if anyone else is having trouble accessing.


Lilo to the Wales forum, @Jay.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

FTR - I've actually enabled access for everyone, vbulletin is just being a PITA.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Done :deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

@Pabby Bellew by razor thin UD


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - Over/Under 7.5 Rounds - @GazOC / Under
> 
> Edwin Rodriguez vs Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna - @WelshDevilRob / Rodriguez PTS
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - Over/Under 7.5 Rounds - Chacal - Under
> 
> Edwin Rodríguez vs Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna - Hook! - Rodríguez decision
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Pabye West - Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - Over 7.5 Rounds
> 
> Mandanda - Edwin Rodriguez Stoppage
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - *Under* 7.5 Rounds @Rooq
> 
> Edwin Rodriguez PTS - @Mr.Gilfoid
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Open to challenges, lads.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I challenge @Pabby on the over/under fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

No, @numbers, I challenge Ireland on the Golovkin fight.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Pabby challenge me home boy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I don't think Pabs is going to be around.

Maybe @Danny will be.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@numbers challenge on prescott fight


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Danny Challenge on the Over/Under if @Pabby isn't here.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I'm in.

UNG.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Danny said:


> I'm in.
> 
> UNG.


So that's you accepting the challenge from Bangladesh? @Wallet, confirm.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> So that's you accepting the challenge from Bangladesh? @Wallet, confirm.


Yes.

Less'go.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Danny said:


> Yes.
> 
> Less'go.


 @1971791 - challenge is out there. This is a risky one. Ishida is a tough guy, I don't think he'll want to take all that punishment though.

Honestly, I hope Ishida KO's golovkin in 1 round. Would love that.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Or anybody. I don't know. You've all fucking challenged us on that fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Danny said:


> Or anybody. I don't know. You've all fucking challenged us on that fight.


You've confirmed it for bangladesh though. Only one challenge a week lad.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Who do you want to accept the challenge from, Steve?

Anyone can get it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> So that's you accepting the challenge from Bangladesh? @Wallet, confirm.





Danny said:


> Yes.
> 
> Less'go.





Wallet said:


> Who do you want to accept the challenge from, Steve?
> 
> Anyone can get it.


Bangladesh - Ireland on for Over/Under on GGG-Tommy Ishida.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Bangladesh - Ireland on for Over/Under on GGG-Tommy Ishida.


This was before I read back and realised we had options.

Tempted to look elsewhere now just to annoy you.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

But yeah, we're on, principally because 19' challenged first.

Bangladesh CAN get *it*.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> This was before I read back and realised we had options.
> 
> Tempted to look elsewhere now just to annoy you.


Step up and accept out challenge on the GGG fight. :bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> But yeah, we're on, principally because 19' challenged first.
> 
> Bangladesh CAN get *it*.


Ducking cunt.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

shut up welshy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Get tae fuck ya Bandladeshi bummer.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Erdei was robbed. What a joke. Have we even got one robbery in our favour?

EDIT: Actually, I just want fair decisions, Team Bangladesh doesn't wish to profit from retarded judging.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Erdei was robbed. What a joke. Have we even got one robbery in our favour?
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I just want fair decisions, Team Bangladesh doesn't wish to profit from retarded judging.


It does seem that we lose out on all the bad decisions. It's bullshit. We're the peoples champs.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

#ggg #3-0 #challengeking #chacalhavefaithinyourself #hashtag


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> #ggg #3-0 #challengeking #chacalhavefaithinyourself #hashtag


You're a good motivator, boss. I've won us two challenges haven't I?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, actually I have, but they did come off your picks.

-

Another robbery in the Bellew fight? Pfft. #cheatednotdefeated

EDIT: Or was it? I stopped paying attention halfway through.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Well, actually I have, but they did come off your picks.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Chimbela was robbed tbg


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Everyone had Bellew, so it doesn't matter, although we'd have got two points over the Welsh. Meh. Hopefully Prescott comes good.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pab picked the over and danny challenged on it? :haye


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Pab picked the over and danny challenged on it? :haye


:lol: I know.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'm going on holiday now and won't be back until next Sunday so I'm going to give us a week off next week. 

Will be back to normal when I'm back. :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'm going on holiday now and won't be back until next Sunday so I'm going to give us a week off next week.
> 
> Will be back to normal when I'm back. :good


Thank Paul Mills for that. This thing is the bane of my existence.

Have a good one breh.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Did I pick the over? What the fuck? Why did I do that?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Thank Paul Mills for that. This thing is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Have a good one breh.


Paul...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I love you, Wally. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the Erdei fight. Fucking joke. Fucking gay ass judges love ineffective plodding and missing. Wank stains.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm captain of team bangladesh from the 7th to 14th of April. This mean I'll the captain over the weekend of Rigondeaux vs Donaire. Yikes.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm captain of team bangladesh from the 7th to 14th of April. This mean I'll the captain over the weekend of Rigondeaux vs Donaire. Yikes.


That's a big responsibility, sure you're up to it?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> That's a big responsibility, sure you're up to it?


I'm not going to give myself Donaire - Rigondeaux as I'm going to be Bias as fuck for it and look at it with rose tinted specs on.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm not going to give myself Donaire - Rigondeaux as I'm going to be Bias as fuck for it and look at it with rose tinted specs on.


:thumbsup


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm not going to give myself Donaire - Rigondeaux as I'm going to be Bias as fuck for it and look at it with rose tinted specs on.


I'm the opposite way around, if I felt strongly about a fight I'd have to pick it. Guess that's why Wales are top of the table.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm the opposite way around, if I felt strongly about a fight I'd have to pick it. Guess that's why Wales are top of the table.


Only reason wales are top is because all the robberies they've benefited from. Bangladesh have been robbed so many times.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Only reason wales are top is because all the robberies they've benefited from. Bangladesh have been robbed so many times.


You obviously need to take that into consideration while picking.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You obviously need to take that into consideration while picking.


You pay off judges. Suckadick.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

'Sno daaat.

@Pabby


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't front.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Only reason wales are top is because all the robberies they've benefited from. Bangladesh have been robbed so many times.


We so poor. Give me Rigondeaux/Donaire, i need a confidence booster.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> We so poor. Give me Rigondeaux/Donaire, i need a confidence booster.


Sorry, no can do. I get the impression you'll pick Donaire.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Sorry, no can do. I get the impression you'll pick Donaire.


Good captains allow their team to pick whoever they want, and then just make it noticeable that they disapprove by booing.

Little tip for you.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Good captains allow their team to pick whoever they want, and then just make it noticeable that they disapprove by booing.
> 
> Little tip for you.


'Sno daaat.

@Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 'Sno daaat.
> 
> @Pabby


Harry Truman, Doris Day, Red China, Johnnie Ray 
South Pacific, Walter Winchell, Joe DiMaggio

Joe McCarthy, Richard Nixon, Studebaker, television 
North Korea, South Korea, Marilyn Monroe

Rosenbergs, H-bomb, Sugar Ray, Panmunjom 
Brando, "The King and I" and "The Catcher in the Rye"

Eisenhower, vaccine, England's got a new queen 
Marciano, Liberace, Santayana goodbye

We didn't start the fire 
It was always burning 
Since the world's been turning 
We didn't start the fire 
No we didn't light it 
But we tried to fight it

Joseph Stalin, Malenkov, Nasser aand Prokofiev 
Rockefeller, Campanella, Communist Bloc

Roy hn, Juan Peron, Toscanini, dacron 
Dien Bien Phu falls, "Rock Around the Clock"

Einstein, James Dean, Brooklyn's got a winning team 
Davy Crockett, Peter Pan, Elvis Presley, Disneyland

Bardot, Budapest, Alabama, Krushchev 
Princess Grace, "Peyton Place", trouble in the Suez

We didn't start the fire 
It was always burning 
Since the world's been turning 
We didn't start the fire 
No we didn't light it 
But we tried to fight it

Little Rock, Pasternak, Mickey Mantle, Kerouac 
Sputnik, Chou En-Lai, "Bridge on the River Kwai"

Lebanon, Charlse de Gaulle, California baseball 
Starkweather, homicide, children of thalidomide

Buddy Holly, "Ben Hur", space monkey, Mafia 
Hula hoops, Castro, Edsel is a no-go

U-2, Syngman Rhee, payola and Kennedy 
Chubby Checker, "Psycho", Belgians in the Congo

We didn't start the fire 
It was always burning 
Since the world's been turning 
We didn't start the fire 
No we didn't light it 
But we tried to fight it

Hemingway, Eichmann, "Stranger in a Strange Land" 
Dylan, Berlin, Bay of Pigs invasion

"Lawrence of Arabia", British Beatlemania 
Ole Miss, John Glenn, Liston beats Patterson

Pope Paul, Malcolm X, British politician sex 
JFK, blown away, what else do I have to say

We didn't start the fire 
It was always burning 
Since the world's been turning 
We didn't start the fire 
No we didn't light it 
But we tried to fight it

Birth control, Ho Chi Minh, Richard Nixon back again 
Moonshot, Woodsto/ck/, Watergate, punk rock 
Begin, Reagan, Palestine, terror on the airline 
Ayatollah's in Iran, Russians in Afghanistan

"Wheel of Fortune", Sally Ride, heavy metal, suicide 
Foreign debts, homeless vets, AIDS, crack, Bernie Goetz 
Hypodermics on the shores, China's under martial law 
Rock and roller cola wars, I can't take it anymore

We didn't start the fire 
It was always burning 
Since the world's been turning 
We didn't start the fire 
No we didn't light it 
But we tried to fight it

We didn't start the fire 
But when we are gone 
Will it still burn on, and on, and on, and on...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Good captains allow their team to pick whoever they want, and then just make it noticeable that they disapprove by booing.
> 
> Little tip for you.


I'm finna let people pick who they want. I'm probably going to give myself the Donaire fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one, it'll help open the gap even further


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

We'll see.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

@Chacal Im going on record as saying i am actively seeking the Donaire/Rigondeaux fight, as the only person on these forums who has captained a victorious team to Nations Cup glory i expect to be given the respect i deserve :cmon


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Drunk hurr, suckadickio @Wickio


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Drunk hurr, suckadickio @Wickio


Haaaahn, drunken abuse up in hurr.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> @Chacal Im going on record as saying i am actively seeking the Donaire/Rigondeaux fight, as the only person on these forums who has captained a victorious team to Nations Cup glory i expect to be given the respect i deserve :cmon


Okay fine.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Good captains allow their team to pick whoever they want, and then just make it noticeable that they disapprove by booing.
> 
> Little tip for you.


Good captains get @SimonTemplar to make all of the picks.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Good captains get @SimonTemplar to make all of the picks.


:deal


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 11:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *111pts*

*Bangladesh* - *101pts*

*Mexico* - *95pts*

*Ireland* - *70pts*



Bryn said:


> Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - Over/Under 7.5 Rounds - @GazOC / Under - *3pts*
> 
> Edwin Rodriguez vs Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna - @WelshDevilRob / Rodriguez PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - Over/Under 7.5 Rounds - Chacal - Under - *3pts*
> 
> Edwin Rodríguez vs Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna - Hook! - Rodríguez decision - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Pabye West - Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - Over 7.5 Rounds - *0pts*
> 
> Mandanda - Edwin Rodriguez Stoppage - *1pt*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Gennady Golovkin vs Nobuhiro 'Hearns' Ishida - *Under* 7.5 Rounds @Rooq - *3pts*
> 
> Edwin Rodriguez PTS - @Mr.Gilfoid - *3pts*
> 
> ...


Wales receive 2 Bonus points for being this week's top scorers.

BangLADesh challenge Ireland on Golovkin-Ishida Over/Under. BangLADesh receive 5 pts.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @numbers @Pabby @Chacal

*Week 12 Fixtures:*

*Friday:*

Yaqub Kareem vs Paul Butler

Gary O'Sullivan vs Joe Selkirk

Yusaf Mack vs Cedric Agnew

Ryan Coyne vs Marcus Oliveira

Rico Ramos vs Oscar Gonzalez

*Saturday:*

Erik Skoglund vs Luke Blackledge

Nonito Donaire vs Guillermo Rigondeaux - *Double Points Bout*


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @numbers @Pabby @Chacal

With Kareem-Butler and O'Sullivan being pulled I'm going to replace them with:

Marcos Nader vs Roberto Santos II

Daud Yordan vs Simpiwe Vetyeka


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Marcos Nader vs Roberto Santos II - @Post Box

Daud Yordan vs Simpiwe Vetyeka - @Chacal

Yusaf Mack vs Cedric Agnew - @1971791

Ryan Coyne vs Marcus Oliveira - @12downfor10

Rico Ramos vs Oscar Gonzalez - @Hook!

Saturday:

Erik Skoglund vs Luke Blackledge - @NoMas

Nonito Donaire vs Guillermo Rigondeaux - *Double Points Bout* - @Markyboy86


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Harry Truman, Doris Day, Red China, Johnnie Ray
> South Pacific, Walter Winchell, Joe DiMaggio
> 
> Joe McCarthy, Richard Nixon, Studebaker, television
> ...


Billy Joel FTW. 
That's some impressive recall if you wrote that without the aid of google.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Only reason wales are top is because all the robberies they've benefited from. Bangladesh have been robbed so many times.


I'm still smarting from the Erdei robbery. Erdei schooled grachaev. Fuck Wales.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'm still smarting from the Erdei robbery. Erdei schooled grachaev. Fuck Wales.


Shameful.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Billy Joel FTW.
> That's some impressive recall if you wrote that without the aid of google.


We Didn't Start The Fire is one of the ATG tracks in my opinion, glad there are other scholars here who feel the same way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:aaron

:bronesdnr


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We Didn't Start The Fire is one of the ATG tracks in my opinion, glad there are other scholars here who feel the same way.


Indeed, my dad used to always blast it in the car when I was young. Great tune.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Marcos Nader vs Roberto Santos II - @WelshDevilRob / Nader PTS
> 
> ...





Chacal said:


> Marcos Nader vs Roberto Santos II - @post box Nader UD
> 
> Daud Yordan vs Simpiwe Vetyeka - @chacal Yordan UD
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Chacal has no balls as Captain if he is so adamant that his man will win yet doesn't have the testicular fortitude to back his pick.

That's why you're second place, Aaron. That's why.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wiirdo - Yusaf Mack Decision
> 
> Mandanda - Ryan Coyne Decision
> 
> ...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Chacal has no balls as Captain if he is so adamant that his man will win yet doesn't have the testicular fortitude to back his pick.
> 
> That's why you're second place, Aaron. That's why.


I'm not adamant at all. I've said all along it's a damn close fight...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm not adamant at all. I've said all along it's a damn close fight...


Only to cover your arse you fucking woofter.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP

Still waiting on picks from Mexico.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Yusaf Mack vs Cedric Agnew @Mr.Gilfoid - Agnew PTS
> 
> Ryan Coyne vs Marcus Oliveira @JFT96 - Coyne PTS
> 
> ...


LP says that all challenges will be accepted. :yikes


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Worth challenging on the Donaire fight? @chatty @GazOC @Lilo @Grant @SimonTemplar @WelshDevilRob


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Worth challenging on the Donaire fight? @chatty @GazOC @Lilo @Grant @SimonTemplar @WelshDevilRob


on method or pick Rigo


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> on method or pick Rigo


Method. We have KO, Mexico have PTS.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Method. We have KO, Mexico have PTS.


I would go for it personally


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's do this.

Wales challenge Mexico on the Donaire fight. @Wallet


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a bad feeling about this challenge. Head says it'll be Donaire-Nishioka mark II but gut says Rigo will finally move up in gears and school him...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Got a bad feeling about this challenge. Head says it'll be Donaire-Nishioka mark II but gut says Rigo will finally move up in gears and school him...


Either way for us wouldn't matter. If it is Donaire-Nishioka II then we win the challenge, but if Rigo does school him then no one wins as nobody has picked Rigo. It's fool proof. :smoke


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Some results:

Gonzalez UD Ramos
Oliveira TKO Coyne
Agnew UD Mack


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Some results:
> 
> Gonzalez UD Ramos
> Oliveira TKO Coyne
> Agnew UD Mack


Ouch


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

@El Chacal Soz like


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I need to pick a new vice-captain. :wtf


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> @El Chacal Soz like


We're actually not friends any more. Like, legit.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> We're actually not friends any more. Like, legit.


I'll buy you a chomp to make up for it, im a believer now in yer man! Why the fuck did you listen to me! The blames mainly on you tbh.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> I'll buy you a chomp to make up for it, im a believer now in yer man! Why the fuck did you listen to me! The blames mainly on you tbh.


I'm upset about this but I do want a chomp...


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm upset about this but I do want a chomp...


I knew youd like that, easy to win around so you are <3


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

so did we end up picking rigo??? i picked the erik skoglund fight wrong, soz lads, he beat luke blackledge, i had never heard of either tbh...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 12:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *118pts*

*Bangladesh* - *104pts*

*Mexico* - *101pts*

*Ireland* - *76pts*



Pabby said:


> Wiirdo - Yusaf Mack Decision - *0pts*
> 
> Mandanda - Ryan Coyne Decision - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Marcos Nader vs Roberto Santos II - WelshDevilRob / Nader PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Chacal said:


> Marcos Nader vs Roberto Santos II - post box Nader UD - *3pts*
> 
> Daud Yordan vs Simpiwe Vetyeka - chacal Yordan UD - *0pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Yusaf Mack vs Cedric Agnew - Mr.Gilfoid - Agnew PTS - *3pts*
> 
> Ryan Coyne vs Marcus Oliveira - JFT96 - Coyne PTS - *0pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Top scorers again, this has to be some kind of record.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I really hate you @Markyboy86


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Bangladesh are so awful they actually got less than us.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Props to @Post Box for scoring some points this week for us, just wish Chacal never went all Castro on me and over ruled my pic on Rigo to win on points.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Props to @Post Box for scoring some points this week for us, just wish Chacal never went all Castro on me and over ruled my pic on Rigo to win on points.


I'm actually so upset by you i'm thinking bout quitting nations cup.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm actually so upset by you i'm thinking bout quitting nations cup.


If youre gonna quit atleast wait until a week where you can go out on a high.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> If youre gonna quit atleast wait until a week where you can go out on a high.


I'll probs stay, I mean, I am our top scorer, I won us two challenges and only fucked up this week because you all pressured me. Maybe.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'll probs stay, I mean, I am our top scorer, I won us two challenges and only fucked up this week because you all pressured me. Maybe.


We can turn this around. Trusss.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @numbers @Chacal @Pabby

Really tasty fixtures this week, I think.

*Week 13:*

Victor Terrazas vs Cristian Mijares

Brian Rose vs Joachim Alcine

China Clarke vs Matty Askin

Liam Walsh vs Scott Harrison

Nathan Cleverly vs Robin Krasniqi

Tyson Fury vs Steve Cunningham

Austin Trout vs Canelo Alvarez - **Double Points Bout**


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @LP @Bryn @numbers @Chacal @Pabby
> 
> Really tasty fixtures this week, I think.
> 
> ...


I'm not captain this week. Best tag @1971791


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Doesn't even matter if Chacal quits tbh, I'm clearly single-handedly holding this team together anyway


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Markyboy86 SINGLE HANDILY WON the nations cup last year with help from chairman @Mandanda @Chacal should show some respect


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> @Markyboy86 SINGLE HANDILY WON the nations cup last year with help from chairman @Mandanda @Chacal should show some respect


sound


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@1971791 send picks out...


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Wallet

are all these picks for saturday??????


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> @Wallet
> 
> are all these picks for saturday??????


Aye.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Out for a few beers today but any challenges can be tweeted to me until im back @lp_1985

:lp :lp :lp


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Cristian Mijares PTS - @adamcanavan
> 
> Brian Rose PTS - @ScouseLeader
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Lead Flanders - Cristian Mijares Points
> 
> Vano - Brian Rose Stoppage
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> *Week 13:*
> 
> Victor Terrazas vs Cristian Mijares - @GazOC / Terrazaz PTS
> 
> ...


MTFCP.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Pabby China clark vs askin fight any outcome :thumbsup


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Week 13:
> 
> Victor Terrazas vs Cristian Mijares - Chacal - Mijares decision
> 
> ...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Pabby, I also challenge on the Clarke vs Askin fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

We've done it AGAIN. This is just getting silly. :smoke



:wales


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Who is Terrazaz?


The dude that boxed Mijares to a wide SD. :hey


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Who is Terrazaz?


Don't worry, you have a boxing insider on the team who keeps his ear pretty close to the ground. ;-)


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The dude that boxed Mijares to a wide SD. :hey


That was Victor Terrazas. I think that Wales deserve zero points for that. :ninja


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @1971791 @Bryn @numbers @Pabby

I don't think I'm going to bother with the double points bouts any more as they just seem to make you overly cautious. FOYBB.

*Week 14 Fixtures:*

Sergio Martinez vs Martin Murray

Fernando Saucedo vs Gary Buckland

Amir Khan vs Julio Diaz

Deontay Wilder vs Audley Harrison

Terry Flannigan vs Nate Campbell

Danny Garcia vs Zab Judah

Luis Carlos Abregu vs Antonin Decarie


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Recently, every time I read these fight lists I suddenly realize how many interesting/fun fights are getting made at the moment.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Recently, every time I read these fight lists I suddenly realize how many interesting/fun fights are getting made at the moment.


 @Wallet is providing a public service, really.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet is providing a public service, really.


I believe that the correct response at this juncture is 'true dat'.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*League Table*

*Wales* - *140pts*

*Bangladesh* - *121pts*

*Mexico* - *116pts*

*Ireland* - *82pts*

*Week 13:*



LP said:


> Cristian Mijares PTS - @adamcanavan - *0pts*
> 
> Brian Rose PTS - @ScouseLeader - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Lead Flanders - Cristian Mijares Points - *0pts*
> 
> Vano - Brian Rose Stoppage - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> *Week 13:*
> 
> Victor Terrazas vs Cristian Mijares - @GazOC / Terrazaz PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Week 13:
> 
> Victor Terrazas vs Cristian Mijares - Chacal - Mijares decision - *0pts*
> 
> ...


Double points on Trout-Alvarez.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> I believe that the correct response at this juncture is 'true dat'.


Word.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congratulations to Wales for getting all their picks right. Although apparently Mijares should have got the decision.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Sergio Martinez vs Martin Murray - @chatty / Martinez PTS
> 
> Fernando Saucedo vs Gary Buckland - @Grant / Buckland PTS
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Wiirdo - Sergio Martinez Stoppage
> 
> Vano-irons - Gary Buckland Decision
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Sergio Martinez KO @Mr.Gilfoid
> 
> Fernando Saucedo PTS - @Rooq
> 
> ...


BangLADesh leaving it late, and Mexico need a pick from @JamieC.
@1971791


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Khan stopage :good


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry, have been really busy today. I'll send picks in, tell me the ones you need screenshots for.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Don't need any as your Flannigan-Campbell pick is wrong anyway.



1971791 said:


> Sergio Martinez vs Martin Murray - Hook! - Martínez stoppage
> 
> Fernando Saucedo vs Gary Buckland - 12downfor10 - Saucedo decision
> 
> ...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

FFS marky atsch


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Why the fuck did we pick campbell stoppage. What the fuck? What the FUCK?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 14:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *151pts*

*Bangladesh* - *125pts*

*Mexico* - *119pts*

*Ireland* - *86pts*



1971791 said:


> Sergio Martinez vs Martin Murray - Hook! - Martínez stoppage - *1pt*
> 
> Fernando Saucedo vs Gary Buckland - 12downfor10 - Saucedo decision - *Void*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Sergio Martinez vs Martin Murray - @chatty / Martinez PTS - *3pts*
> 
> Fernando Saucedo vs Gary Buckland - @Grant / Buckland PTS - *Void*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Wiirdo - Sergio Martinez Stoppage - *1pt*
> 
> Vano-irons - Gary Buckland Decision - *Void*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Sergio Martinez KO @Mr.Gilfoid - *1pt*
> 
> Fernando Saucedo PTS - @Rooq - *Void*
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

26 points


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I shouldn't have let @SimonTemplar talk me out of picking Garcia PTS. I've learned my lesson now.

Also: :smoke


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play to Chatty. I fancied Martinez for a stoppage. Apologies to Simon as well!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Just noticed I was the only person to get the Audley fight right...WTF???:lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Why the fuck did we pick campbell stoppage. What the fuck? What the FUCK?


Schitt


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I shouldn't have let @SimonTemplar talk me out of picking Garcia PTS. I've learned my lesson now.
> 
> Also: :smoke


I don't know what to say, Bryn. I'm still amazed at both fighters, in different ways, for that one going the distance. Apologies. Next time I comment on your pick, just say 'Garcia-Judah' and I shall desist tout de suite, withdrawing gracefully without a further contrarian word. At least Abregu prevented my efforts from being a total washout.



GazOC said:


> Fair play to Chatty. I fancied Martinez for a stoppage. Apologies to Simon as well!


Apologies? What for? None needed at all.



GazOC said:


> Just noticed I was the only person to get the Audley fight right...WTF???:lol:


:lol: That's funny right there.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It's all love, Simon.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

What's happening this week...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What's happening this week...


Wales extending their lead, embarrassing the other teams and generally owning everything.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Wales extending their lead, embarrassing the other teams and generally owning everything.


Sometimes, I read a post and I just think 'I agree with every syllable of that'. This is just such a moment.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:bellew


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

no fixtures ??


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> no fixtures ??


I assumed that all other teams fled the field in the face of the overwhelming assault by the rampant Welsh hordes.

:wales


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> I assumed that all other teams fled the field in the face of the overwhelming assault by the rampant Welsh hordes.
> 
> :wales


 @Wallet has confirmed that he needed to stop the contest because Bangladesh, Ireland and Mexico were taking a sustained beating on the ropes.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @1971791 @Bryn @numbers @Pabby

Oops.

Sorry for the late notice.

*Week 15 Fixtures:*

Wladimir Klitschko vs Francesco Pianeta - Over/Under 6.5 rounds

Floyd Mayweather vs Robert Guerrero

Daniel Ponce De Leon vs Abner Mares

J'Leon Love vs Gabriel Rosado

Mike Perez vs Travis Walker


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Wladimir Klitschko vs Francesco Pianeta - Over/Under 6.5 rounds - Chacal - Under
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs Robert Guerrero - 1971791 - Mayweather decision
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Wladimir Klitschko vs Francesco Pianeta - @Lilo / Under
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs Robert Guerrero - @chatty / Mayweather PTS
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Wladimir Klitschko vs Francesco Pianeta - *Under* 6.5 rounds - @Noonaldinho
> 
> Floyd Mayweather PTS - @adamcanavan
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Vano - Mares Points
> 
> Baj - Rosado Points
> 
> ...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

FOYBB(s)


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Am I the only person who think Mares stops De Leon?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Bryn

challenge the love rosodo pick, any method


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> @Bryn
> 
> challenge the love rosodo pick, any method


Deal.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Am I the only person who think Mares stops De Leon?


Someone should have listened to me


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

SO did we win again this week


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Someone should have listened to me


Just came in this thread to quote that. Seems you were the only one too.

Chatty knows.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

British level stoppage.:bart


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Another dominating victory, how many is that on the bounce now? Also only team to pick Love and win a challenge on it. :smoke



Good work, lads.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 15:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *167pts*

*Bangladesh* - *135pts*

*Mexico* - *127pts*

*Ireland* - *94pts*



1971791 said:


> Wladimir Klitschko vs Francesco Pianeta - Over/Under 6.5 rounds - Chacal - Under - *3pts*
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs Robert Guerrero - 1971791 - Mayweather decision - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Wladimir Klitschko vs Francesco Pianeta - @Lilo / Under - *3pts*
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs Robert Guerrero - @chatty / Mayweather PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Wladimir Klitschko vs Francesco Pianeta - *Under* 6.5 rounds - @Noonaldinho - *3pts*
> 
> Floyd Mayweather PTS - @adamcanavan - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Vano - Mares Points - *1pt*
> 
> Baj - Rosado Points - *0pts*
> 
> ...


Mexico challenge Wales on Love-Rosado. Wales win 5pts.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wales have been top scorers for the last 8 weeks, and have got just one pick wrong in the last 3 weeks. 

:wales


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @1971791 @Pabby @Bryn @numbers

*Week 16 Fixtures:*

*Friday:*

Vernon Paris vs Manuel Perez

Dierry Jean vs Cleotis Pendarvis

*Saturday:*

Jamie McDonnell vs Julio Ceja

Stuart Hall vs Sergio Perales

Ricky Burns vs Jose Gonzalez

John Simpson vs Choi

Alexander Petkovic vs Timo Hoffman


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Wales have been top scorers for the last 8 weeks, and have got just one pick wrong in the last 3 weeks.
> 
> :wales


:good Cheers.

I'm going to start backing the team's picks with my own money.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol: Ireland are still the whipping boys I see:-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vernon Paris PTS - Rooq - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Bajingo - Vernon Paris Decision - *3pts*
> 
> Danny - Dierry Jean Stoppage - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vernon Paris vs Manuel Perez - @GazOC / Paris PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vernon Paris vs Manuel Perez - Chacal - Paris decision - *3pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet

Simon's pick is TKO not PTS, my bad.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wallet
> 
> Simon's pick is TKO not PTS, my bad.


Sorry, I'm going to have to take your first answer.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Sorry, I'm going to have to take your first answer.


No deal, check the Wales thread you rusty heap of junk.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> No deal, check the Wales thread you rusty heap of junk.


Sorry, I'm going to have to take your first answer.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Sorry, I'm going to have to take your first answer.


Change the pick or I'll scream.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Been busy, will have today's picks in soon.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vernon Paris vs Manuel Perez - Chacal - Paris decision
> 
> Dierry Jean vs Cleotis Pendarvis - markyboy86 - Jean decision


I probably won't be around to post your picks tomorrow so feel free to do so yourself.

@LP


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Saturday:

Jamie McDonnell vs Julio Ceja - 12downfor10 - McDonnell decision

Stuart Hall vs Sergio Perales - Post Box - Hall decision

Ricky Burns vs Jose Gonzalez - Hook! - Burns decision

John Simpson vs Choi - NoMas - Choi stoppage

Alexander Petkovic vs Timo Hoffman - 1971791 - Petkovic decision.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Picks in

challenge @1971791 on Ceja fight, we got TKO


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh shit, our pick was actually McDonnell decision, thought that Ceja had been picked. Sorry Wallet, I'll send a screenshot.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Oh shit, our pick was actually McDonnell decision, thought that Ceja had been picked. Sorry Wallet, I'll send a screenshot.


You're not having that, you post editing bastard.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@12downfor10 Can you send a screenshot of your message to Wallet, because my computer sucks.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Are we winning yet?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

"Last edited by 1971791; Today at 10:14 AM."

:bart


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, I edited it because I made a mistake. atsch

We've got proof, no worries.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet Tally up these mother's. Also, don't forget to punish @numbers for cheating, I think giving his team zero points for this week will suffice.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Yeah, I edited it because I made a mistake. atsch
> 
> We've got proof, no worries.


It's pretty ironic that you had to edit that post too.



Bryn said:


> @Wallet Tally up these mother's. Also, don't forget to punish @numbers for cheating, I think giving his team zero points for this week will suffice.


FOYWGB.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> FOYWGB.


Can I get a clue?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Can I get a clue?


No.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

FOYAB.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck off you welsh gloating bastard.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Fuck off you welsh gloating bastard.


No.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FOYBB


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @numbers @Pabby @1971791

Week 16 results coming soon.

*Week 17 Fixtures:*

Friday:

Denis Lebedev vs Guillermo Jones

Dmitry Chudinov vs Grady Brewer

Saturday:

Prizefighter The Cruiserweights Winner - 5pts

Devon Alexander vs Lee Purdy

Lamont Peterson vs Lucas Matthysse

Shane Mosley vs Pablo Cesar Cano

Kelvin Price vs Danny Williams :yep

Be warned that the Friday fights will be on quite early so I'd get those picks in Thursday night/Friday morning. Price-Williams is in Russia too so beware of that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been given Price - Williams...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've been given Price - Williams...


 @Lunny wanted to make it a double points bout.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @Lunny wanted to make it a double points bout.


 @Lunny is a sadist.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

J'Leon Love failed his drug test in the fight against Gabe Rosado. The win will be changed to a "no-contest."
@Wallet @Bryn #FuckWales


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Love - Rosado should be written off. Wales lose their 5 pt challenge win and 3 points for picking love.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=65559#ixzz2TOt84Q00 
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

The Nevada State Athletic Commission has informed BoxingScene.com that J'Leon Love (16-0, 8KOs) tested positive for Hydrochlorothiazide in the aftermath of his ten round split decision win over Gabe Rosado (21-7, 13KOs), which took place on May 4th at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas. The middleweight bout was the opening contest on the Floyd Mayweather-Robert Guerrero Showtime pay-per-view event.

Keith Kizer, Executive Director for the NSAC, says a complaint for disciplinary action will be issued. It is expected that Love will be suspended for several months, fined, and his win over Rosado will become a no-contest.

Hydrochlorothiazide is a diuretic used for weight cutting purposes by athletes.

The NSAC's case against Love will be strong. The boxer showed up two hours late for his weigh-in with Rosado, and then he was over the middleweight limit by 1.5-pounds. He did come back an hour later and made the weight.

"I think it's just plain old simple karma, Rick. I think Gaby would rather it be changed to a [win], but no-contest is fine for now. My main problem with Keith, is the law in Nevada [states] that being late to a weigh-in is a fine of only $100 dollars. And I said to him - 'the kid is getting paid $100,000 dollars and you're fining him $100 dollars for being two hours late for the weigh-in.' If he would have been fined $10,000 dollars, which is what would have happened in Pennsylvania, he wouldn't have been late to the weigh-in, he wouldn't have been able to lose more weight during the day and he would have been more drained by the time the fight started. He should take that up at the next [commission] meeting and change it to 10% of the purse," Rosado's promoter Russell Peltz told BoxingScene.com.

Many fans, and ringside observers, felt Rosado did enough to beat Love in the contest. Following the match, Rosado said there wasn't any interest in a rematch because he felt like a winner despite the scores of 95-94 and 97-92 for Love [Rosado won on the third card 95-94]. Peltz indicates there is still no interest in a rematch.

"The only reason to fight him again would be for a lot more money. Gabe is much more of an attraction and a lot more popular than J'Leon love is. J'Leon Love should be the one chasing Gabe just like chased [Jesus] Soto Karass after Mike Jones' first fight with him in Texas. The same situation...we won the fight but nobody thought so. J'Leon should take that attitude if he really wants to prove that he's the better man." Peltz said.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The win stands.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The win stands.


Fight is being changed to a NC.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Fight is being changed to a NC.


So, you can't retrospectively take points away. It's in the rules.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> So, you can't retrospectively take points away. It's in the rules.


no


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The win stands.


:deal
@Chacal FOYBB.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That's pretty messed up.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 16:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *180pts*

*Bangladesh* - *149pts*

*Mexico* - *138pts*

*Ireland* - *110pts*



LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vernon Paris PTS - Rooq - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Bajingo - Vernon Paris Decision - *3pts*
> 
> Danny - Dierry Jean Stoppage - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vernon Paris vs Manuel Perez - @GazOC / Paris PTS - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vernon Paris vs Manuel Perez - Chacal - Paris decision - *3pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ireland smashed it last week:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hot damn the other teams had to have been awful.:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I still think letting love - Rosado stand is kinda fucked up


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I still think letting love - Rosado stand is kinda fucked up


And I still think... FOYBB.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Unfair really.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Dmitry Chudinov vs Grady Brewer - NoMas - Chudinov stoppage
> 
> Denis Lebedev vs Guillermo Jones - Post Box - Lebedev stoppage





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Denis Lebedev vs Guillermo Jones - @Bryn / Lebedev PTS
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chudinov-Brewer has started.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Prizefighter The Cruiserweights Winner - 5pts - @SimonTemplar / Dawson
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Vano-irons - Prizefighter The Cruiserweights Winner - Hari Miles
> 
> Pabbles - Devon Alexander Stahppage
> 
> ...


Where are your Friday picks, Pabs?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Prizefighter The Cruiserweights Winner - 5pts - 12downfor10 - Dawson
> 
> ...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yo @Wallet, can we change our pick from an Alexander STAHPPAGE to one via decision please? I only sent that one off 'cause Mand hadn't gotten back to me but he just sent it in there.

SOZ FOR INCONVENIENCE


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Ireland smashed it last week:


:rofl



Wallet said:


> Where are your Friday picks, Pabs?


WHAT THE FUCK @Pabby

I am so mad right now.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh. Whoops.

Was out for almost all of yesterday y'know. Soz. Very soz.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @numbers @Pabby @1971791

I'll get the results for last week sorted soon.

*Week 18 Fixtures:*

Friday:

Delvin Rodriguez vs Freddy Hernandez

Nathan Brough vs Graham Earl

Carlos Takam vs Michael Grant

Ryan Farrag vs Najah Ali

Saturday:

Carl Froch vs Mikkel Kessler

George Groves vs Noe Gonzalez Alcoba

Tony Bellew vs Isaac Chilemba


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 17:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *190pts*

*Bangladesh* - *157pts*

*Mexico* - *148pts*

*Ireland* - *118pts*



1971791 said:


> Dmitry Chudinov vs Grady Brewer - NoMas - Chudinov stoppage - *3pts*
> 
> Denis Lebedev vs Guillermo Jones - Post Box - Lebedev stoppage - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Denis Lebedev vs Guillermo Jones - @Bryn / Lebedev PTS - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Vano-irons - Prizefighter The Cruiserweights Winner - Hari Miles - *0pts*
> 
> Mandanda - Devon Alexander Points - *1pt*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Prizefighter Winner - Wadi Camacho - Kosaros - *5pts*
> 
> Matthyse PTS - JFT96 - *1pt*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Due to last week's technical difficulties I've cut the picks down to just the Friday picks.

*Week 18:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *192pts*

*Bangladesh* - *162pts*

*Mexico* - *151pts*

*Ireland* - *125pts*



Bryn said:


> Delvin Rodriguez vs Freddy Hernandez / @GazOC / Rodriguez PTS - *1pt*
> 
> Carlos Takam vs Michael Grant / @Lilo / Takam PTS - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Pab - Delvin Rodriguez Decision - *1pt*
> 
> Vano - Carlos Takam Stahppage - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Delvin Rodriguez vs Freddy Hernandez - Post Box - Rodríguez decision. - *1pt*
> 
> Carlos Takam vs Michael Grant - markyboy86 - Takam decision. - *1pt*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Farrag UD - dkos - *3pts*
> 
> Hernandez UD - noonaldinho - *0pts*
> 
> *Total - 3pts*


Ireland smashing it, again.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @numbers @Pabby @1971791

*Week 19 Fixtures:*

Friday:

Martin Gethin vs Ammeth Diaz

Chris Keane vs Neil Dawson

Saturday:

David Barnes vs Craig Watson

Ahmet Patterson vs Dale Miles

Only 4 picks this week unfortunately.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Barnes-Watson is off so we're down to 3 picks for this week.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Martin Gethin vs Ammeth Diaz - Diaz TKO / Chatty
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Martin Gethin vs Ammeth Diaz - Diaz UD - adamcanavan
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Martin Gethin vs Ammeth Diaz - Post Box - Díaz stoppage
> 
> Chris Keane vs Neil Dawson - Chacal - Keane decision


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@Pabby @1971791


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

cheers @Wallet wasjust about to post :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 19:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *198pts*

*Bangladesh* - *168pts*

*Mexico* - *152pts*

*Ireland* - *125pts*



Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Martin Gethin vs Ammeth Diaz - Diaz TKO / Chatty - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Martin Gethin vs Ammeth Diaz - Diaz UD - adamcanavan - *1pt*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Martin Gethin vs Ammeth Diaz - Post Box - Díaz stoppage - *3pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Not sending any picks in this week, bruh. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn.
> 
> *Total - 0pts*


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @1971791 @Pabby @numbers @Bryn

*Week 20 Fixtures:*

Saturday:

Chad Dawson vs Adonis Stevenson

Yuriorkis Gamboa vs Darley Perez

Eleider Alvarez vs Allan Green

Marco Huck vs Ola Afolabi

Michele Di Rocco vs Lenny Daws

Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez

Erislandy Lara vs Alfredo Angulo

Good fixtures this week.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ireland :rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Chad Dawson vs Adonis Stevenson - @SimonTemplar /Dawson PTS
> 
> ...


Show me some picks @Pabby @LP @1971791


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Is Álvarez vs Green on?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Is Álvarez vs Green on?


It's off.

Apparently there's a rule in Canada that are card can only be scheduled for 60 rounds so it got the boot.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> Chad Dawson - TKO - @JamieC
> 
> Yuriorkis Gamboa TKO - @LP
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Marco Huck vs Ola Afolabi - Chacal - Afolabi decision
> 
> ...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Pabby, challenge on Dawson vs Stevenson. We have Dawson by decision.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh snap O forgot again.

Soz everyone. We'll get back to winning this mother next week. Promise.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh snap O forgot again.
> 
> Soz everyone. We'll get back to winning this mother next week. Promise.


You can still send in picks for Dawson-Stevenson and Gamboa-Perez.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh snap. I'll do that then.
@Lunny @Sportofkings - you dudes are online, pick the above fights you beauts.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Dawson UD
Gamboa UD

:uwot


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh snap. I'll do that then.
> @Lunny @Sportofkings - you dudes are online, pick the above fights you beauts.


:conf Gamboa Stoppage, Dawson decision


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Dawson UD
> Gamboa UD
> 
> :uwot





Sportofkings said:


> :conf Gamboa Stoppage, Dawson decision


Oh wait....now I have to pick whose pick to take. Can you two please have an in-depth debate on whether Gamboa will win by points or stahppage and whoever argues their case better is the pick I'll take for that fight.

Yeah, that's good captaining.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

My picks are shite so go with SoK

Also I would quite enjoy blaming him if it's wrong and acting like I knew what was going to happen.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> My picks are shite so go with SoK
> 
> Also I would quite enjoy blaming him if it's wrong and acting like I knew what was going to happen.


:lol: Aye, sound so, Pab put me on the fuckin spot here though, am I even a member of this team anymore, not predicted a fight in yonks like?:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

And so it is. @Wallet - Lenny has Baddington Chadfield on points and SOK has Gamboa via stahppage.



Sportofkings said:


> :lol: Aye, sound so, Pab put me on the fuckin spot here though, am I even a member of this team anymore, not predicted a fight in yonks like?:lol:


I haven't actually done anything to do with the team in fucking ages either tbg. I've had personal turmoil though so I think everybody should be really sensitive around me and not be negative in any way in my opinion.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

What a fucking shambles.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> And so it is. @Wallet - Lenny has Baddington Chadfield on points and SOK has Gamboa via stahppage.
> 
> I haven't actually done anything to do with the team in fucking ages either tbg. I've had personal turmoil though so I think everybody should be really sensitive around me and not be negative in any way in my opinion.


Did anyone ever tell you how much of a a great fucking captain you are lad?:lol:

Sound, seeing as how ive been spending so much time on her lately, if you're ever stuck for a pick, just send one on to me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Did anyone ever tell you how much of a a great fucking captain you are lad?:lol:
> 
> Sound, seeing as how ive been spending so much time on her lately, if you're ever stuck for a pick, just send one on to me.


:lol: I mainly lie to myself on that one by acting completely over-confident and ignorant of our situation. I still reckon I'm P4P #1 regardless.

Aight nice one, I'll definitely(maybe) be getting some picks out next week.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FFS @Sportofkings. I told you Gamboa would win by decision! :amir
@Pabby should have listened to me


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> FFS @Sportofkings. I told you Gamboa would win by decision! :amir
> 
> @Pabby should have listened to me


That's what you get for being too pussy to get use your own picks brah:conf

Im a little ring rusty now, didnt even think about those picks last night. Ima get back to my peak soo though:yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 20:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *211pts*

*Bangladesh* - *176pts*

*Mexico* - *161pts*

*Ireland* - *126pts*



LP said:


> Chad Dawson - TKO - @JamieC -* 0pts*
> 
> Yuriorkis Gamboa TKO - @LP - *1pt*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Marco Huck vs Ola Afolabi - Chacal - Afolabi decision -* 0pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Saturday:
> 
> Chad Dawson vs Adonis Stevenson - @SimonTemplar / Dawson PTS -* 0pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Lunny - Chad Dawson Decision -* 0pts*
> 
> SportofKings - Gamboa stahppage - *1pt*
> 
> *Total - 1pt*


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Pabby @numbers @Bryn @1971791

*Week 21 Fixtures:*

Friday:

Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds

Bryant Jennings vs Andrey Fedosov

Saturday:

Hekkie Budler vs Nkosanthi Joyi

Mikey Garcia vs Juanma Lopez

Matt Korobov vs Ossie Duran

Manuel Charr vs Evgeny Orlov


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*The season will be finishing on the 30th of June so there are just 3 weeks of picks left.*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

End of an era


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wiirdo - Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Under 6.5 Rounds
> 
> Lunny - Bryant Jennings UD





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds - @Bryn / Under
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds - markyboy86 - Under 6.5 rounds.
> 
> Bryant Jennings vs Andrey Fedosov - NoMas - Jennings decision





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over LP
> 
> Bryant Jennings PTS - Noon


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Can we even lose in that time. Been a piece of piss this year.

Wales numero uno from day one


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

El Chattio said:


> Can we even lose in that time. Been a piece of piss this year.
> 
> Wales numero uno from day one


:deal


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

As one sided as a gang rape.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Reported.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Reported.


Grass.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wiirdo - Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Under 6.5 Rounds - *3pts*
> 
> Lunny - Bryant Jennings UD - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds - @Bryn / Under - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds - markyboy86 - Under 6.5 rounds. - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over LP - *0pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Moronic = Korobov, by the way. :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Predictive text?:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Predictive text?:lol:


:lol: Aye.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @numbers @Pabby @1971791

Sorry, been busy, will get the results up soon for last week.

*Week 22 Fixtures:*

Friday:

Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Rakhim Chakhiev

Rances Barthelemy vs Fahsai Sakkreerin

Caleb Truax vs Don George

Saturday:

Danny Butler vs Cello Renda

Sakio Bika vs Marco Antonio Periban

Johnathon Banks vs Seth Mitchell

Paulie Malignaggi vs Adrien Broner


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 21:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *221pts*

*Bangladesh* - *184pts*

*Mexico* - *168pts*

*Ireland* - *134pts*



Pabby said:


> Wiirdo - Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Under 6.5 Rounds - *3pts*
> 
> Lunny - Bryant Jennings UD - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds - @Bryn / Under - *3pts*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over/Under 6.5 Rounds - markyboy86 - Under 6.5 rounds. - *3pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sergey Kovalev vs Cornelius White - Over LP - *0pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Too easy. :-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Be warned, Wlodarczyk-Chakhiev will be starting quite early.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Rakhim Chakhiev - 1971791 - Chakhiev decision - *0pts*
> 
> Rances Barthelemy vs Fahsai Sakkreerin - Chacal - Bathelemy decision - *1pt*





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Rakhim Chakhiev - @Chatty . Chakhkiev PTS - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sportofkings - Rakhim Chakhiev Decision - *0pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Open challenge: The total margin of points in Chakhiev's favour will be more than 9.5. @Pabby @Bryn @LP


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Wallet - Vano went with a George decision in the end nahmsayin.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry lads, Rahkim fucked up big time tonight


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Thought about sending Saturday picks in, looked at our impressive lead, decided against it. :smoke


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 22:*

*League Table*

*Wales* - *226pts*

*Bangladesh* - *195pts*

*Mexico* - *175pts*

*Ireland* - *142pts*



1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Rakhim Chakhiev - 1971791 - Chakhiev decision - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Rakhim Chakhiev - @Chatty . Chakhkiev PTS - *0pts*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Sportofkings - Rakhim Chakhiev Decision - *0pts*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> JamieC - Chakhiev PTS - *0pts*
> 
> ...


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Thought about sending Saturday picks in, looked at our impressive lead, decided against it. :smoke


There's almost no sport in it.

:wales


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> There's almost no sport in it.
> 
> :wales


That sentence, followed by that emoticon, gives me an insight into your psyche that I never thought I would get.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> That sentence, followed by that emoticon, gives me an insight into your psyche that I never thought I would get.


Well, life is a learning experience!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

So, any surprises planned for the final week, @Wallet?


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> So, any surprises planned for the final week, @Wallet?


Surprises? Well, I suppose someone other than Wales might win the cup. Oh no, wait a moment, let me do the maths... carry the four... they can't.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Surprises? Well, I suppose someone other than Wales might win the cup. Oh no, wait a moment, let me do the maths... carry the four... they can't.


Wallet is, for all his good qualities, a filthy bastard. He can change the rules in a heart beat.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Wallet is, for all his good qualities, a filthy bastard. He can change the rules in a heart beat.


Well I don't know about that, but I do know that we will all know the truth of the situation however it plays out. But I go by what I see, and I have faith in the process.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@LP @Bryn @numbers @Pabby @1971791

*Week 23 Fixtures:*

Friday:

Frankie Gavin vs Denton Vassell

Xiong Zhao Zhong vs Denver Cuello (They're a few hours ahead so don't be late)

Grzegorz Proksa vs Sergio Mora

Saturday:

Gennady Golovkin vs Matthew Macklin - Over/Under 9.5 Rounds

Thomas Oosthuizen vs Brandon Gonzalez

Gavin Rees vs Anthony Crolla

Tony Dodson vs Paup Snith


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> So, any surprises planned for the final week, @Wallet?


No surprises. :conf


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Frankie Gavin vs Denton Vassell - @GazOC / Gavin PTS - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vano-irons - Frankie Gavin Decision - *1pt*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Frankie Gavin vs Denton Vassell - markyboy86 - Gavin decision - *1pt*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Gavin Decision - Noonaldinho - *1pt*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's have the announcement then, @Wallet. I've got the sheep on ice...

@Chatty @SimonTemplar @GazOC @Grant @WelshDevilRob @Lilo


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexico, Bangladesh and Ireland just got dominated in Lacy-esque fashion. From day 1 till the end


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Mexico, Bangladesh and Ireland just got dominated in Lacy-esque fashion. From day 1 till the end


It really was a cake-walk. We lead all the way through and didn't even get out of first gear.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It really was a cake-walk. We lead all the way through and didn't even get out of first gear.


It was as big a mismatch as when Muhammad Ali fought Brian London


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Week 23:*

*Final Standings*

*Wales* - *234pts*

*Bangladesh* - *205pts*

*Mexico* - *179pts*

*Ireland* - *144pts*



Bryn said:


> Friday:
> 
> Frankie Gavin vs Denton Vassell - @GazOC / Gavin PTS - *1pt*
> 
> ...





Pabby said:


> Friday:
> 
> Vano-irons - Frankie Gavin Decision - *1pt*
> 
> ...





1971791 said:


> Friday:
> 
> Frankie Gavin vs Denton Vassell - markyboy86 - Gavin decision - *1pt*
> 
> ...





LP said:


> Friday:
> 
> Gavin Decision - Noonaldinho - *1pt*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Wales are champions of the 'Nations Cup Returns'.* :wales


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreadfully easy.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Gents.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you @Wallet for running league and @Bryn @1971791 @Pabby for leading teams.

Mexico were off form but will bounce back stronger


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

No problem. :good

Hopefully there is someone willing to carry on running it for another season.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What is this deadforum doing here?


----------

